# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Методичні поради >  Музичне заняття за методикою К. Орффа

## elinor

ПРОГРАМОВИЙ ЗМІСТ. Продовжувати знайомити дітей із дерев`яними музичними інструментами та прийомами гри на них. Вчити використовувати для озвучування віршів «звучні жести». Під час танку вчити дітей свідомо починати та закінчувати рухи одночасно з початком та кінцем музики. Закріплювати навички виразного використання дерев`яних звуків, вміння співвідносити образ горобчиків та виконавські прийоми. Розвивати чуттєвість тембрового слуху, фантазію, уяву. Виховувати позитивне ставлення до музики, бережливе  ставлення до іграшок.

ОБЛАДНАННЯ. Іграшки для «магазину»; музичні інструменти: ксилофон,  ложки, кубики, молоточки, палички;  лотки з піском.

РЕПЕРТУАР: вірш В. Степанова «Іграшки»;  
«Танок ляльок» муз. С. Майка пара;
Музично- дидактична гра «Музичні молоточки» муз. О. Тилічеєвої;
Пісня «До дитячого садка» муз М. Дрімлюги;
«Рондо з паличками» муз. С. Слонимського.

ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ

Діти заходять до зали. Одна частина залу перетворена під магазин іграшок.

ВИХОВАТЕЛЬ: Діти, ви знаєте, що існує багато різних магазинів. Сьогодні я 
	вас запрошую до магазину іграшок.  Давайте візьмемося за руки і підемо
	до магазину.
				/діти ідуть по колу і промовляють:/
ДІТИ: Дінь- дінь- дінь,-2р., відчиняєм магазин!
	Завітайте, завітайте, що хто хоче вибирайте!
Мовлене ва гра «Іграшки».

Діти промовляють текст, супроводжуючи його «звучними» жестами.
		Є іграшки- хихотушки,
		Є іграшки- торохтушки.  /Діти плескають у долоні/
		Реготушки все хихочуть,
		Торохтушки торохтять /Діти топають ногами/,
		Дуже весело їм разом, розлучатися не хочуть.
	/виконують щиглики пальцями/.
		Торохтушки- реготушки заразили всіх, /плескають по колінах/
		Звідусіль тепер лунає /труть долоню об долоню/
		Сміх, сміх, сміх. /плескають в долоні/.
/Вихователь веде дітей до прилавка з іграшками/
МУЗКЕРІВНИК : Малята, подивіться, в нашому магазині ляльки стали у рядок,
	Всіх запрошують в танок. Зараз ми з вами також станемо веселими, красивими ляльками.
		(Діти виконують танок «Танок ляльок», муз. М. Майка пара.)
МУЗКЕРІВНИК : Ви її не обминайте, і з соьою забирайте.
ЛЯЛЬКА: Я із вами подружуся, а зовуть мене Катруся.
МУЗКЕРІВНИК : Хто хоче купити ляльку?
ВИХОВАТЕЛЬ: Хочемо іграшку купити,  будемо з нею ми дружити.
МУЗКЕРІВНИК : Щоб ляльку ви могли забрати, треба пісню заспівати,
	Треба пісню заспівати і на ложках всім зіграти.

ДІТИ ВИКОНУЮТЬ ЗНАЙОМУ ПІСНЮ 
«До дитячого садка»
Муз. М. Дрімлюги.

/Вихователь веде дітей до наступного відділу в магазині/

МУЗКЕРІВНИК : Подивіться, в нашому магазині продаються ось такі  музичні 
	Молоточки та дерев`яні кубики. Послухайте, які вони видають звуки.
	/Характеристика звука з показом гри на дерев`яних інструментах/.
		Дерев`яний звук який? Він стукітливий та сухий.
		Теплий та тріскучий, тихий та гримучий.
Вихователь : Тук-тук- тук- тук,
	Що це там за дивний звук? (стукаючи кулачками один по одному)
	Молоточки гучно б`ються, до гри усіх нас звуть.
(стукають кулачками по підлозі).
Музично- дидактична гра
«МУЗИЧНІ МОЛОТОЧКИ».
Вихователь співае слова та грає на обраному інструменті, діти повторюють за 
	ним.
		Ану, молоточки, Володю, бери,
		Я перша зіграли, а ти повтори.
		Дятел сяде на сучок:
		Тук- тук- тук,- 2 р.,
		Дятел бачить, де жучок,
		Тук- тук- тук, -2 р.

Ану, ложки, Тетяно, бери,
		Я перша зіграю, а ти повтори.
		У діброві сильний град:
		Туки- туки- тук, -2 р.,
		З дуба жолуді летять:
		Туки- туки- тук, -2 р.

		Кубики, Андрійку, скоріше бери,
		Я перша зіграю, а ти повтори.
		Два бобра будують дім
		Тук-тук та тук, -2 р.,
		Ані цвяха в них при тім,
		Тук- тук та тук, -2 р.
(Вихователь веде дітей до наступного відділу в магазині).
ВИХОВАТЕЛЬ: Діти, у цьому відділі продаються механічні заводні іграшки.
МУЗКЕРІВНИК : Завітайте, завітайте, 
			Що хто хоче вибирайте!
			Чия музика заграє,
			Оскоріше відгадає.
	/Слухання музичного твору Ю. Щуровського «Горобчики» з додатковим 
	супроводом на дерев`яних музичних інструментах у виконанні вихователя. Діти впізнають музичний твір, аналізують його характер, називають темп і динаміку музики, називають музичні інструменти, у супрувмді яких виконувався твір/.
ВИХОВАТЕЛЬ: Цей горобчик все літає,
			Крихти, зерна він збирає.
			Голосно чиркає,
			По саду виркає.
			Хочемо іграшку купити,
			Будемо з нею ми дружити.

МУЗКЕРІВНИК : Щоб горобчика купити,
			Треба ось що вам зробити:
			Інструменти вибирайте,
			Про горобчиків заграйте.
	(Діти вибирають дерев`яні інструменти і виконують твір разом  із 
	Музичним керівником).
ВИХОВАТЕЛЬ: Дзінь- дзінь- дзінь- 2 р.
			Зачиняєм магазин.
			Іграшки ми вибирали,
			Іграшки ми купували.
			Непомітно пройшов час,
			Час перерви і для нас.
	/вихователь пропонує дітям сісти на килим/.
МУЗКЕРІВНИК : Поки магазин іграшок на перерві, я хочу розповісти  вам про
	іграшки давніх часів. У давнину не було таких магазинів і не було таких
	яскравих, різноманітних іграшок. Діти гралися всім, що їх оточувало:
	камінцями, коробочками, травичкою, листочками, паличками.
	Дітям дуже подобалось слухати звуки, які видавали ці речі. І згодом ці 
звуки переселилися в музичні інструменти. Які з цих речей могли видавати дерев`яні звуки?  Давайте і ми з вами пограємо, як колись, у
давнину, дерев`яними паличками.

ВПРАВА «РОНДО З ПАЛИЧКАМИ»
Муз. С. Слонимського.

МУЗКЕРІВНИК : Візьміть по дві палички, станьте у коло. Уважно слухайте 
	музику. Коли буде звучати весела жвава музика, ви будете бігти по колу
	один за одним, а коли музика зміниться, необхідно буде виконати рухи

	за вихователем.
		/На рефрен (частина А), всі діти рухаються по колу, піднімаючи
	та опускаючи палички. На частину В  виконують різні удари паличками:
-	«конячки»- ритмічно стукати паличкою об паличку;
-	«дощик»- присівши, стукати паличками по підлозі;
-	«тихій крок»- присівши на п`яти, стукати по колінах;
-	«шарудіння»- потерти палички між долонями.

МУЗКЕРІВНИК : Дітям подобалося не тільки гратися з паличками, а ще й мА
	лювати ними.  Давайте і ми з вами намалюємо свої улюблені іграшки на 
	незвичних аркушах.
		/Діти підходять до столів, де розташовані лотки з вологим піском і
		малюють/.







ЛІТЕРАТУРА:  «БВДС», липень 7-2007, з опиту роботи  Н. О. Чулкової.

----------

--Ксения-- (17.11.2017), Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), muzruk (12.01.2018), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Tasya835 (20.05.2020), Марильяна (25.01.2022), Ольгадайченко (31.10.2020)

----------


## mamylia

Игротренинг - театрализация (с элементами системы К. Орфа)
«Мы рассказываем сказку».
«Ванина избушка».
Оборудование: книга сказок с картинками, карточки с символическими изображениями персонажей (Ваня, Заяц, Лиса, Медведь) и погодных явлений (Солнце, Метель, Огонь), разноцветные шифоновые платки, детские музыкальные инструменты (ударные, металлофон, колокольчик, орф-инструментарий), рулон белой бумаги и фломастер.
Дети сидят по кругу на стульчиках, в центре разложены карточки, платки, инструменты, белая полоска бумаги прикреплена к доске или стене.
Ведущий читает текст сказки и показывает картинки:

«На лесной опушке, в маленькой избушке жил-был Ваня. Наступила зима, всю землю укрыла белым покрывалом. Налетели метели, замели все пути-дорожки. Холодно стало Ване, разжёг он  в печке огонь и сел рядышком погреться.
Вдруг слышит: «Тук-тук-тук». 
«Кто там?»,- спрашивает Ваня.
«Это Заяц. Я был в лесу и очень замёрз, пусти меня погреться».
Открыл Ваня дверь: «Ах ты, бедолага, заходи, погрейся». Сел Заяц у огня, согрелся и задремал в углу на лавке.
Вдруг слышно опять: «Тук-тук-тук». 
«Кто там?»,- спрашивает Ваня.
«Это Лиса. Я была в лесу и очень замёрзла, пусти меня погреться».
А Заяц испугался и просит: «Не пускай Лису, она меня съест!».
Открыл Ваня дверь Лисе: «Ах ты, бедолага, заходи, погрейся, только уговор – не трогай Зайца, он у меня в гостях». 
«Хорошо, не трону»,- пообещала Лиса. Села у огня, согрелась и задремала в другом углу на лавке.
Вдруг слышно опять: «Тук-тук-тук». 
«Кто там?»,- спрашивает Ваня.
«Это Медведь. Я был в лесу и очень замёрз, пусти меня погреться».
А Лиса испугалась и  просит: «Не пускай Медведя, он меня побьёт, я у него вчера курочку украла!».
Открыл Ваня дверь и Медведю: «Ах ты, бедолага, заходи, погрейся, только уговор – не трогай Лису, она у меня в гостях». 
«Хорошо, не трону»,- пообещал Медведь. Сел у огня, согрелся и задремал у печи.
Тихо стало в избушке, уснул и Ваня.
К утру метель стихла, встало солнышко и согрело всё вокруг.
Первым проснулся Заяц, тихонько выскользнул из дома и наутёк, только его и видели.
Следом проснулась Лиса, вышла из дома и бегом, только её и видели.
Потом проснулся Медведь, тихо выбрался из дома и пошагал восвояси, только его и видели.
Последним проснулся Ваня, огляделся вокруг – никого нет. 
«Может мне гости ночные приснились?»- подумал Ваня. Вышел из избушки и увидел на снегу следы: маленькие - Зайца, побольше - Лисы, самые большие – Медведя.
Улыбнулся Ваня: «Нет, не приснилось мне всё это, до свидания, друзья».

Ведущий вместе с участниками рисует на полоске бумаги «сценарий сказки», на который дети будут смотреть во время итогового выступления.

Затем все дети выбирают себе по одной карточке и начинают готовиться к исполнению роли. 
«Ваня» подвязывает красный платок на пояс вместо кушака.
«Заяц» привязывает белый платок на голову «как ушки».
 «Лиса» прикрепляет оранжевый платок на пояс вместо хвоста.
«Медведь» повязывает коричневый платок на грудь.
«Солнышки» (их несколько) берут желтые платки, металлофоны и колокольчики. Кто-то придумывает танец встающего Солнца, другие – подходящую мелодию.
«Метели» (их также несколько) берут синие платки, ударные инструменты, «поющую трубу» (отрезок пластмассового гофрированного поливного шланга (примерно 80 см.) держим за один конец, вращаем над головой, издаёт непередаваемый воюще - плачущий звук ).
«Огонь» (их несколько) берут красные платки, металлофоны и ударные, все садятся в центре круга (это очаг) и вместе придумывают танцевально-музыкальную композицию.

Ведущий даёт команду об окончании, сказка начинается…

«На лесной опушке, в маленькой избушке жил-был Ваня.
(Ваня ходит по кругу, напевая русскую народную песню)
 Наступила зима, всю землю укрыла белым покрывалом. Налетели метели, замели все пути-дорожки.
(За кругом, размахивая платками, танцуют Метели, им подыгрывают музыканты, то затихая, то нарастая с новой силой).
 Холодно стало Ване, разжёг он  в печке огонь и сел рядышком погреться.
(Ваня идёт в центр круга, «раздувает Огонь». «Огонь» сначала с небольшой амплитудой, потом активнее двумя руками исполняют танец, а музыканты вторят их движениям)
Вдруг слышит: «Тук-тук-тук». 
(За кругом стоит Заяц, бьёт лапку о лапку, стучится)
«Кто там?»,- спрашивает Ваня.
 (Подходит к «двери»).
«Это Заяц. Я был в лесу и очень замёрз, пусти меня погреться».
(Прыгает на месте, теребит «ушки»).
Открыл Ваня дверь: «Ах ты, бедолага, заходи, погрейся». 
(Ваня пропускает Зайца, который радостно прыгает по кругу.)
 Сел Заяц у огня, согрелся и задремал в углу на лавке.
(Заяц садится в центр, к огню, языки пламени разгораются, звучит музыка Огня).
Вдруг слышно опять: «Тук-тук-тук». 
(За кругом стоит Лиса, бьёт лапку о лапку, машет хвостом, стучится)
 «Кто там?»,- спрашивает Ваня. 
(Подходит к «двери»).
«Это Лиса. Я была в лесу и очень замёрзла, пусти меня погреться».
(Заяц пугается, вскакивает с места, мечется в кругу, ищет где спрятаться).
А Заяц испугался и просит: «Не пускай Лису, она меня съест!».
(Кидается к Ване, прячась за него. Ваня гладит Зайца по голове, успокаивает).
Открыл Ваня дверь Лисе: «Ах ты, бедолага, заходи, погрейся, только уговор – не трогай Зайца, он у меня в гостях». 
(Ваня пропускает Лису, грозит. пальцем).
 «Хорошо, не трону»,- пообещала Лиса. 
( Она, облизываясь, ходит по кругу, «метёт хвостом», поглядывает на Зайца, он прячется за Ваню).
Села у огня, согрелась и задремала в другом углу на лавке. ( Лиса садится в центр, к огню, языки пламени разгораются, звучит музыка Огня).
Вдруг слышно опять: «Тук-тук-тук». 
(За кругом стоит Медведь, переваливается с ноги на ногу, стучится)
 «Кто там?»,- спрашивает Ваня.
(Подходит к «двери»).
 «Это Медведь. Я был в лесу и очень замёрз, пусти меня погреться».
(Лиса пугается, вскакивает с места, мечется в кругу, ищет где спрятаться. Заяц радуется).
А Лиса испугалась и  просит: «Не пускай Медведя, он меня побьёт, я у него вчера курочку украла!».
(Кидается к Ване, прячась за него. Ваня гладит Лису по голове, успокаивает).
Открыл Ваня дверь и Медведю: «Ах ты, бедолага, заходи, погрейся, только уговор – не трогай Лису, она у меня в гостях». 
(Ваня пропускает Медведя, грозит. пальцем).
 «Хорошо, не трону»,- пообещал Медведь. Сел у огня, согрелся и задремал у печи.
( Медведь садится в центр, к огню, языки пламени разгораются, звучит музыка Огня. Заяц сидит рядом, озираясь на Лису ).
Тихо стало в избушке, уснул и Ваня.
(Все сидят у огня, музыка Огня постепенно затихает, снова за кругом, размахивая платками, танцуют Метели, им подыгрывают музыканты, постепенно затихая ).
К утру метель стихла, встало солнышко и согрело всё вокруг.
(Танцуют Солнышки, медленно поднимая руки с жёлтыми платками, звучит нежная мелодия на металлофоне).
Первым проснулся Заяц, тихонько выскользнул из дома и наутёк, только его и видели.
(Потягивается, озирается вокруг, убегает вприпрыжку, оставляя обувь-«следы»).
Следом проснулась Лиса, вышла из дома и бегом, только её и видели.
(Потягивается, озирается вокруг, грациозно убегает, оставляя обувь-«следы»).
Потом проснулся Медведь, тихо выбрался из дома и пошагал восвояси, только его и видели.
(Потягивается, озирается вокруг, идёт вперевалочку, оставляя обувь-«следы»).
Последним проснулся Ваня, огляделся вокруг – никого нет. 
(Потягивается, удивлённо смотрит вокруг).
 «Может мне гости ночные приснились?»- подумал Ваня. Вышел из избушки и увидел на снегу следы: маленькие - Зайца, побольше - Лисы, самые большие – Медведя.
(Ваня ходит по кругу и радостно  находит «следы»).
Улыбнулся Ваня: «Нет, не приснилось мне всё это, до свидания, друзья».
(Машет рукой, кланяется).   (Все участники хлопают друг другу).
Эта же сказка может быть рассказана и показана совершенно иначе, как результат совместного творчества исполнителей и педагога.

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), muzruk (12.01.2018), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), СИПСИК (22.03.2019)

----------


## elinor

ПЕРСПЕКТИВНИЙ ПЛАН РОБОТИ
ПО МЕТОДИЦІ К. ОРФА.
(СТАРША ГРУПА).

Вересень.

Мета: Продовжувати  знайомити дітей із дерев’яними музичними інструментами і прийомами гри на них. Розрізняти на слух звучання цих музичних інструментів у виконанні дорослих та у грамзапису (ложки, ксилофон, дерев’яні палички, рубель). Вчити дітей використовувати дерев’яні музичні інструменти для передачі характерних образів. Опанувати з дітьми більш складні варіанти  гри на дерев’яних музичних інструментах
(як тримати інструмент, як видобувати звук пальцями, молоточками). Учити правил обережного поводження з дерев’яними інструментами; залучати до гри в ансамблях під час виконання пісень, мовленнєвих та музично- дидактичних ігор, звуконаслідувань; розвивати виконавські та творчі здібності; виховувати бажання дітей ділитися музичними враженнями, спілкуватися засобами музики.
Музичні інструменти. Ложки, тріскачка, дерев’яні коробочки, рубель, дерев’яні палички, ксилофон.
Обладнання. Дерев’яні кубики, олівці, коробочки різні за розміром, дерев’яний посуд, іграшки.

№ п/п.	             Репертуар	            Програмний зміст
1.	Вправа
«Вправа з дерев’яними паличками» 
муз. Л.Бетховена.	Вчити дітей ритмічно рухатися згідно з характером музики, відображати грою на дерев’яних паличках ритмічну пульсацію та простий малюнок мелодії.
Розвивати вміння дітей узгоджено рухатися під музику, супроводжуючи танцювальні елементи
грою на паличках.

2.	Слухання
«Рондо- марш»
Муз. Д. Кабалевського.	Вчити дітей розрізняти та називати жанр музи-ки,її характер та структуру музичного твору.
Відображати в грі на ксилофоні, ложках,короб.
зміну настрою музики, засоби музичної вираз- ності (динаміку,темп,штрихи).
Розвивати основи музичної культури:здатність слухати музику уважно.
Збагачувати дітей музичними враженнями.

3.	Мовленнєві ігри.
«Приг-скок».В.Данько.	Вчити дітей із допомогою дорослих придумува-
ти графічні партитури до тексту, використовую-чи символи музичних інструментів та жестів.
Продовжувати вчити дітей ритмічно декламува-ти текст вірша,супроводжуючи його жестами.
Розвивати швидкість і точність відтворення тексту на музичному інструменті,вміння працю-
вати за схемою «ланцюжок». 

4.	Театр пісні.
- «Сходинки» муз.О.Тилічеєвої;
- «Гарно в нашому садку»
В.Герчик.	Закріплювати вміння точно визнчати та інтону- вати поступовий рух мелодії (вгору-вниз).Про- довжувати вчити ритмічно озвучувати приспів-ку на ксилофонах. Розвивати звуковисотний слух, чуття ритму, музично-сенсорні та творчі здібності дошкільнят. 
Вчити дітей чисто співати, передаючи голосом характер музики, точно виконувати ритмічний малюнок пісні грою на дерев’яних речах та інс- тру ментах.
Розвивати природне,дзвінке та легке звучання дитячого голосу.

5.	Танці. 
«Танець з дерев’яними ложками» рос.нар.мелодія.	Познайомити дітей із російським народним тан- ком.Привернути увагу до традиційного вико-нання народного танку,збагачувати досвід дитя- чого виконавства пластичними фігурами росій-ського фольклору.
Вчити ритмічно рухатись згідно з характером  музики, відображати грою на дерев’яних ложках ритмічний малюнок мелодії.
Розвивати чуття ритму,музично-слухові уявлен.
6.	Ігри
«Оркестр» укр.нар.мел.,
Обр. В.Полевого.	Вчити дітей впізнавати за тембром звучання дерев. муз.інстр. та називати їх. 
Продовжувати вчити грати злагоджено в неве- личкому оркестрі.
Розвивати тембровий слух,чуття ритму,творчу уяву.
7.	Фантазуємо та імпровізуємо.
«Дерев’яні танці»
Муз. С.Майкапара («Вальс», «Марш маріонеток»).	Заохочувати до музикування,самостійного самовираження. 
Вчити дітей пов’язувати музичні переживання з ідейним змістом п’єс.
Закріпити вміння дітей відтворювати різні ритми на ударних інструментах.
Розвивати у дітей здібность до образних та вільних імпровізацій.


Жовтень.
(«Осінній калейдоскоп»)

МЕТА: Привернути увагу дітей до краси і багатства осінніх звуків оточуючої природи. Сприяти встановленню зв`язків між слуховими, здоровими,
тактильними відчуттями. Продовжувати вчити дітей знаходити музично- виразні засоби під час музичної діяльності, відчувати взаємозв`язок темпу та динаміки, тембру та артикуляції; формувати здатність до творчого самовираження- інтерпретації, варіювання, імпровізування у музично- руховому, пісенному, інструментальному виконавстві; розвивати тонкість та гостроту тембрового слуху, музично- слухові уявлення, чуття ритму, ладове чуття; виховувати оцінне ставлення до музики, закладаючи основи музичного смаку.

Саморобні інструменти. Мара каси, заповнені різною крупою, коробочки, фісташкова та горіхова шкаралупа.

Обладнання. Папір різний за розміром та якістю: газета, зошит, папір гофре; целофан, стрічки з паперу, тканини, целофану, трикутники, тарілки, ксилофон, коробочки.




№ п/п.	           Репертуар	                   Програмний зміст
1.	Вправа.
«Вправа зі стрічками»
Музю Т. Ломової.	Вчити дітей  передавати в рухах мало- контрастні зміни в звучанні музики. Продовжувати вчити рухатися по двох концентричних колах, зберігаючи інтервали, відпрацьовувати легкий біг та енергійні махи руками. Розвівати пластичність рухів, виконавські здібності.
Виховувати бажання використовувати засоби художнього спілкування.

2.	Слухання.
«Падає листя». 
Муз. М. Карасєва,
«Листопад», 
муз. Г. Потапенко.	Викликати у дітей емоційний відгук на пісні сумного характеру, розвивати вміння висловлюватися про емоційно- образний зміст музики. Вчити виявляти характер контрастних музичних творів та пов`язувати з ними знайомі літературні твори. Розвивати основи музичної культури: здатність слухати музику уважно, зацікавлено, стежити за розвитком музичного образу, дослухувати музичний твір до кінця.


Жовтень.
3.	Мовленнєві ігри.
«Тиша» В. Суслова.	Продовжувати вчити дітей  чітко вимовляти слова, володіти силою голосу, різним темпом мовлення. Уточнювати, закріплювати правильну вимову шиплячих звуків.
Розвивати мовне дихання, вправляти в умінні передавати  за допомогою інтонації та жестів настрій вірша. 
4. 	Театр пісні.
«Осінні приспівки»
Сл. М. Сидорова;
«Осінь чекаємо»
Сл. та муз. Насауленко.	Закріплювати вміння  дітей чути поступовий рух мелодії вгору та вниз по звукоряду. Вчити точно попадати на перший звук. Привчати дітей свідомо володіти голосом, слухати і контролю- вати себе.
Спонукати дітей до використання знайомих музичних інструментів для акомпанування приспівки.
Розвивати звуковисотний, ритмічний, тембровий та динамічний слух. 
Вчити дітей співати виразно, передаючи у співі  характер звучання, динамічні відтінки, співати
з музичним супроводом самостійно та без супроводу, акомпануючи собі на музичних інструментах: металофоні, трикутнику, дзвонику, ксилофоні, шумових інструментах; зберігати правильну позу, сидячи та стоячи, під час співу.
Розвивати ладотональний слух, уміння імпровізувати осінні звуки.
5. 	Танці.
«Танок осіннього листя»
Муз. Л. Оліфірової	Привертати увагу до краси власних танцювальних рухів. Вчити дітей виразно пере- давати характерні особливості осіннього листя, самостійно змінювати рухи згідно зі зміною частин музики.
Рухатися легко, ритмічно.
Розвивати у дітей здатність до образно- емоцій- 
ного сприйняття музики і відповідного музично- пластичного відображення у танці.
6.	Ігри.
«Осінь по садочку ходила»
Укр..нар.мел., обр. І.Смір- нової, сл. Н. Караваєвої	Вчити дітей дружно виводити в ігровому хороводі відповідний пісні візерунок. Танцювально- ігровими спільними діями розкривати музично- поетичний зміст пісні, урізноманітнювати ігрові образи власною грою на музичних інструментах ( за вибором).
7.	Фантазуємо та імпровізуємо.
«Осінній настрій»	Вчити передавати свої враження в малюнках, підбираючи кольорову гамму, яка характеризує осінні явища. Розвивати музично-сенсорні здібності, художній смак.

ДОДАТКОВИЙ РЕПЕРТУАР. СЛУХАННЯ. «Осінній дощик».Муз. М.Парц-  халадзе та «звучащі жести».МОВЛЕН.ІГРИ. «Осінній ранок» О. Ходирєв та графічни партитура до тексту. ТЕАТР ПІСНІ. «Листя золоті»муз. Т.Попатенко.
ТАНЦІ. «Танок паперових метеликів» муз. А. Гречанінова.
ЛИСТОПАД.
(Металеві фантазії).
МЕТА: 
•	Продовжувати знайомити дітей із металевими звуками, інструментами та побутовими речами, який видають цей звук.
•	 Опанування дітьми більш складних технічних прийомів гри на музичних інструментах: металофоні, дзвониках, трикутнику, дитячій арфі, бубоні, тарілках різних розмірів. 
•	Вчити розрізняти висоту, силу та тембр звучання різних музичних металевих інструментів; розвивати вміння відтворювати  на металевих інструментах та побутових речах, які видають металевий звук, різні ритми музичних творів, що виконуються дорослими на піаніно або іншому інструменті;
•	Прищеплювати дітям бажання радувати один одного й близьких власними музично- естетичними імпровізаціями, підтримувати прояви дитячої ініціативи, індивідуальні інтерпретації у виконавстві;
•	Виховувати інтерес дітей до металевих музичних інструментів, бажання грати на них, берегти їх.
Музичні інструменти. Металофони, тарілки різні за розміром, бубон, трикутник, дзвіночки, брязкальця.
Посібники і матеріали. Металевий посуд: ложки, невеликі каструлі, кришки від них, зв`язки ключів, металеві відра та інші.

№ п/п	          РЕПЕРТУАР.	                   Програмний зміст
1.	Вправа «Росинка».
Муз. С. Майка пара.	Закріплювати в дітей навички визначати характер музики і передавати його в рухах.
Вчити бігати легко, ритмічно, творчо виявляти себе в музично- ритмічній діяльності, самостійно приду-мувати акомпанемент до танцювальної музики.
Розвивати вміння передавати в рухах та грі на музичних інструментах ритм музики.
2.	Слухання 
«Шарманка»
Муз. Д. Шостаковича	Збагачувати музичний досвід дітей, зацікавлюючи їх новим інструментальним твором. Закріпити вмін-ня  визначати характер, темп, динаміку та жанр музичного твору, під час характеристики п`єси вживати мзичні терміни. Спонукати дітей до жартівливої імпровізації на металевих інструментах.
 Формувати навички культури слухання. Вихову-вати в дітей інтерес до класичної музики, її емоційне сприйняття.

3.	Мовленеві ігри.
«Веселий дідусь»
А. Хамса.	Закріплювати вміння дітей використовувати жартів-ливі інтонації в поєднанні із забавною мімікою. Спонукати до варіювання під час виконання «хохотальних» складів.Розвивати вміння виконувати на металевих інструментах метричний пульс,ритм тексту та водночас аметрично дзвеніти.
Работа над складенням графічної партитури тексту вірша.
4.	Театр пісні 
«Бубонці»
Муз. О Теличеївої;
«Осінь наступила»
Муз. С. Насауленко.	Формувати у дітей стійкий ладо тональний слух. Закріплювати знання дітей про «музичні сходинки», вчити співати їх у різній послідовності, добиватися чистоти інтонування,точно попадати на кожний звук,показувати рухами руки їхнє висотне положення. Вчити дітей своєчасно починати та закінчувати пісню.Вчити імпровізувати окремі музичні фразита пісню в цілому.ґґґзакріплювати вміння дітей співати природним звуком,виразно. Виконувати логічний наголос в музичних фразах. Розвивати емоційний відгук на пісню веселого жвавого характеру,розрізняти спів,приспів,вступ та заключення.
5.	Танці
«Танок з парасольками»
Муз. Д. Львова-Компанійця	Вчити дітей виконувати різноманітні танцювальні рухи під музику в парах,використовуючи атрибути (зонт, муз.інструменти).Закріплювати навички перешикування (звужувати та розширювати коло, розходитися з пар у різні сторони,знов збиратися).
Розвивати самостійність,чіткість та виразність рухів.
6.	Ігри
«Колокольця»
Рос. нар. забавлянка	Продовжувати навчати дітей узгоджувати рухи з характером музичного твору,ритмічно дзвонити в дзвоники та на кінець музики ховати їх за спину. Розвивати швидкість реакції,чуття ритму.Формува-
Ти творчу уяву дітей. Виховувати бажання брати активну участь у народних іграх.
7.	Фантазуємо та імпровізуемо.
«Металева композиція»
Муз. Ж. Рамо «Тамбурин».	Вчити дітей самостійно придумувати ритмічні акомпанементи за допомогою металевих музичних інструментів та переносити їх на графічну партітуру.Розвивативміння експромтом брати участь  у музикуванні,проявляючи при цьому гумор, вигадку та винахідливість.
Виховувати у дітей прагнення надавати мистецьким діям емоційно усвідомленого естетичного харак-теру;зберігати індивідуальність дитячих проявів, заохочувати імпровізаційність виконавства.
Додатковий репертуар. СЛУХАННЯ.Фрагмент з балету «Лускунчик»(«Фея Драже»).
МОВЛЕНЕВІ ІГРИ. «Дракон» В.Берестова та графічна схема.
ТАНЦІ. «Укр.танок з бубнами»укр..нар.мел.ІГРИ. «Гра з бубном» муз.М.Карасева.

ФАНТАЗУЕМО ТА ІМПРОВІЗУЕМО. «Що робити після дощику?» В. Данько та малювання.

Грудень.
( «Скляне королівство»)

Мета. Привернути увагу дітей до особливої якості та краси скляних  звуків, дати їм якісні визначення, розширювати словниковий запас словами- за іменниками, прикметниками, які характеризують «скляні звуки»: скло, скляний, тихий, прозорий, світлий, кришталевий. Учити правил обережного поводження з інструментами та речами зі скла. Вчити дітей складати вільні композиції з речами зі скла та музичними інструментами, користуватися тихою динамікою: piano, pianissimo. Співвідносити звучання скла з деякими емоційними  станами людини та явищами природи. Розвивати тембровий слух, музично- сенсорні здібності, асоціативне мислення, творчу уяву.	Виховувати стійкий інтерес та любов до музики, закладати основи музичного смаку.

Музичні інструменти. Трикутники, дзвоники різні за розміром, металофони, дерев’яні та металеві палички для гри.

Посібник та матеріали. Скляні та кришталеві стакани, бокали, банки та пляшки різні за розміром.
1.	
Вправа.
«Вальс квітів» Муз. Р. Глієра.	
Вдосконалювати вміння дітей відтворювати емоційно-виразний характер музики рухами та грою на речах зі скла.
Розвивати вміння дітей в музичному русі відтворювати акценти, динамічні зміни, ритмічний малюнок музики; самостійно починати рух після вступу.
2.	
Слухання.
«Вальс- жарт»
Муз. Д. Шостаковича.	
Вчити дітей розрізняти жанр і характер музичного твору, окремі засоби виразності в зв’язку зі зміною характеру музики: динаміку, регістр, кульмінацію.
Розвивати музичне сприйняття, здатність емоційного відгуку на музику за допомогою розрізнення дітьми варіантів виконання одного й того ж твору. Залучати дітей до самостійного вибору найбільш виразних за тембрами звучання музичних інструментів, які видають «скляні звуки» для акомпанування музичного твору.
3.Мовленєві ігри.
«Кришталеві спиці».
Л. Ніколаєнко.

Познайомити з новими прийомами гри на скляних речах. Вчити дітей самостійно знаходити музичні і інструменти, які передають звук скла. Продовжувати вчити озвучувати вірші за допомогою музичних інструментів та жестів.
Розвивати мовне дихання (вимовляти три-чотири складові слова на одному видиху), вправляти в умінні передавати за допомогою інтонації різний настрій, закріплювати вміння  говорити чітко, виразно, володіти силою голосу,
різним темпом мовлення.
Розвивати навички спілкування та сумісної діяльністі: доброзичливості, взаємоповаги.
Спонукати дітей придумувати графічні символи та створювати на їх основі партитуру.

4.	Театр пісні.
«Небо синє»
Муз. О. Тилічеєвої
«Перший сніг»
Муз. Г. Грембері.	
Вчити дітей чисто інтонувати на звук ля, тримати інтонацію при тривалій ритмічній пульсації на одному звуці. Вправляти дітей в точній передачі ритмічного малюнка грою на музичних інструментах (металофоні, трикутнику, дитячій арфі, скляних фужерах) та жестами.
Розвивати чуття ритму, творчу ініціативу.
Вчити дітей співати самостійно, без допомоги дорослого, з музичним супроводом та без нього, співати природним голосом, злагоджено.
Розвивати ладо тональних слух, вміння чути в акомпанементі і видозмінювати в співах динаміку та темп звучання пісні. Закріплювати вміння самостійно імпровізувати окремі музичні фрази за допомогою музичних інструментів, які видають «скляні звуки».
5.	
Танці.
«Танок намистинок» муз.
М. Черьомухіна.
  Допомагати дітям асоціювати музичні образи з власним світосприйняттям, удосконалювати вміння  виражати музичний образ «намистинки»
Характерними рухами, власною пластикою. Прищеплювати навички ритмічності та координації рухів різними частинами тулубу, орієнтуватися  в просторі у зв’язку зі змінами частин музики. Заохочувати дітей до радісного співпереживання музично- пластичним образам, до колективної взаємодії.
6.	
Ігри.
Музично- дидактична гра.
«Музична карусель»
  Вчити дітей самостійно придумувати невеличкі імпровізації, використовуючи музичні інструменти та речі, які видають «скляні звуки». Практично закріплювати навички та різнома-нітні прийоми гри на музичних інструментах. Розвивати витримку, увагу, доброзичливе відношення один до одного.



7.	
Фантазуємо та імпровізуємо.
«Акваріум» за мотивами
Вірша Т. Коти.
Вчити дітей самостійно придумувати музичні імпровізації на тему «Про що можуть розповісти скляні звуки». Закріплювати вміння створювати свої «звукові версії» вірша, записувати їх у графічному вигляді та грати придумані імпровізації в ансамблі.
Розвивати музично- сенсорні та творчі здібності дітей.


Додатковий матеріал не використовується у зв’язку з проведення 
новорічних свят.

----------

divaone (04.05.2020), Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), muzruk (12.01.2018), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Марильяна (25.01.2022)

----------


## elinor

Січень.
(«У королівстві Казки»)

Мета. Заохочувати  дітей до музично- пластично- театралізованого оформлення святкових подій, створювати піднесений настрій для себе та інших власними зусиллями, творчо співпрацювати з однолітками і дорослими, отримувати задоволення від самовираження в мистецьких діях. Підтримувати індивідуальну виразність та імпровізаційність виконавства дітей. Продовжу-збагачувати та активізувати словник дітей, використовуючи в мові іменники,
прикметники, дієслова, прийменники, займенники; закріплювати правильну вимову усіх звуків. Вдосконалювати інтонаційну виразність мови; розвивати вміння дітей емоційно переживати ігрову ситуацію; використовувати музично- рухові навички для розвитку казкового сюжету, створення музично- пластич-ного образу; виховувати стійкий інтерес до театрально- ігрової діяльності.
Казки. «Теремок» / графічне зображення казки/;
   « Вовк та семеро козенят».

Лютий
( «години і хвилини»).
Мета: дати дітям уявлення про довгі та короткі звуки, вчити слухати та відчувати метричну пульсацію музики годинника. Залучати дітей до самостійних дій, виразного і творчого виконання поставлених завдань, до звуконаслідувань (короткі- хвилини, довгі- години). Заохочувати дітей до музикування, підбирання на слух знайомих мелодій та ритмічних примовок; розвивати у дітей метро ритмічне почуття, відчуття темпу, використовуючи мову,
рухи та гру на дитячих музичних інструментах.
	Розвивати  уяву, навички фантазійного музикування, асоціативне мислення, ладо- тональний та звуковисотний слух; виховувати любов та інтерес до музики, бажання її слухати, музичну культуру.
Музичні інструменти. Тригутники, тарілки, коробочки, металофон, ксилофони, металеві банки наповнені кульками, каштанами та ін.

№ п/п	Репертуар	Програмний зміст
 1.	
Вправа «Годинник»
Муз. Н. Соколова.	
Надати дітям можливість імпровізувати танцювальні рухи в образі механізму годинника. Вчити дітей пов`язувати музичні переживання зі змістом програмного твору. У здійсненні власного задуму допомагати уважно стежити за розвитком музичної думки, керуватись на музично- ігрову імпровізацію установкою «Рухай- ся так, як тобі підказує музика».
Розвивати художньо- творчі здібності, чуття ритму.
2.	
Слухання.
«Годинник»
Муз. М. Днобнер.


Викликати у дітей емоційний відгук на музику завзятого, жартівливого характеру. Вчити дітей находити  виразні тембри музичних інструментів для оркестровки музичного твору, передавати настрій п’єси відповідною мімікою та жестами. Спонукати дітей висловлюватися про емоційно образний зміст твору, розрізняти та називати засоби музичної виразності, які створюють образ годинника(темп, динаміку, регістро).Формувати оцінне ставлення до музики, аргументовано оцінювати знайому музику в цілому та окремі уривки.


 3.	
Мовленеві ігри.
«На стіні висів годинник»
Т. Тютюннікова.
Продовжувати вчити дітей самостійно придумувати графічні символи та складати невеличкі акомпанементи  з використанням жестів, відмічати ритмічний пульс пірша. Розвивати слухові уявлення про рівномірну ритмічну пульсацію, довгі та короткі звуки.
4.
Театр пісні.
«Годинник»
муз. О. Тилічеєвої
«Є годинник у всіх»
муз. А. Островського.

Вчити дітей розрізняти звуки за тривалістю. Зак-
ріплювати вміння точно передавати ритмічний малюнок приспівки; жестами та саморобними музичними інструментами, чути і передавати в співах стрибки в мелодії.
Розвивати звуковисотний слух, чуття ритму.
Вчити дітей виразно співати легким звуком у помірному темпі, злагоджено. Закріплювати вміння імпровізувати на музичних інструментах мелодію пісні.
Розвивати ладотональний слух, творчу ініціа-тиву,активізувати внутрішній слух. 
5.Танці.
«Танок хвилинок».
Інструментальна музика.	
Вчити дітей відображати в русі ритмічну пульсацію та простий малюнок мелодії, створювати ритмічні імпровізації на сучасну музику.
Розвивати чутливість до особливості інструментальної музики шляхом розвитку власної пластики, через тонку внутрішню динамйку музично- рухового образу «хвилинок»
6.	

Ігри.
Рухлива гра «Годинник»
Муз. С. Вольфензон.	
Вчити дітей виконувати прості рухи в парах. Продовжувати вчити дітей інтерпретувати текст вірша, декламувати його в різному темпі, з різною динамікою та за допомогою образних рухів.
Розвтвати фантазію, рухову творчість, асоціативне мислення.
7.	

Фантазуємо та
 імпровізуємо.
«Великий годинник»
муз. В. Гавриліна.	
Спонукати дітей брати активну участь у грі звуками,ритмами,тембрами. Вчити придумувати
Спонтанні звукові композиції та графічні партитури.
Розвивати звукову фантазію дітей.
Березень.
(«Сонячна симфонія»)

Мета. Продовжувати збагачувати уявлення дітей про емоційний зміст весняних звуків, вдосконалювати навички звуконаслідування, пов’язуючи їх із необхідною виразністю.
Вчити озвучувати весняні ілюстрації, використовуючи знання і вміння гри на музичних інструментах та мовні засоби виразності для відтворення краси весняної природи. Закріплювати вміння дітей використовувати в звуконаслідувальних композиціях звуки мови,
кластерні звучання, можливості голосового апарату (вільне гліссандо); розвивати вміння володіти навичками гри  на різних музичних інструментах. Розвивати вміння володіти мовленнєвим апаратом, створюючи шумові композиції, моделюючи об’єм та динаміку за допомогою звуків фю п. с. ш; виховувати бажання музикувати та підбирати на слух звуки весняної природи.
Музичні інструменти. Металофони, дзвіночки, ксилофони,  трикутники,  сопілки, свистуль-ки, барабан.
Посібник та матеріали. Саморобні інструменти, папір, пляшки, дерев’яні кубики.

№ п/п	          Репертуар	                Програмний зміст
 1.	

Вправа.
«Весняний вальс»
муз. О. Телічеєвої	
Вправляти дітей у плавних пластичних рухах рук, в умінні ритмічно  і виразно виконувати  елементи вправи з атрибутами (стрічками, повітряними кульками). Закріплювати вміння  самостійно починати рухи після вступу.
Розвивати чуття ритму, вміння узгоджувати свої рухи з діями колективу.
2. 	

Слухання.
«Мамине свято»
муз. О. Тилічеєкої,
сл. Л. Румарчук.

Вчити дітей розрізняти веселий, завзятий характер музики, засоби музичної виразності. Розрізняти емоційне  забавлення музичних творів, у яких схожі зображувальні моменти. Вчити підбирати музичні інструменти, відповідні емоційно- образному змісту п’єси, оркеструвати пісню.
Розвивати чуття ритму, тембру, творче уявлення.
3.	

Мовленнєві ігри.
«Весняна телеграма».	
Вчити дітей створювати ритмічні акомпанементи до мовленнєвої гри. Формувати вміння промовляти вірш чітко по складах та виконувати прості  ритми на музичних інструментах.
Розвивати вміння дітей слухати  і чути звуки  навколишнього середовища, а також звуки й  інтонації мовлення, розрізняти їх, наслідувати.
4.	

Театр пісні.
«А вже ясне сонечко»
(примовка)
Укр..нар. мелодія,
сл. О. Олеся;
«Солнечная капель»
муз. С. Соснина.	
Вчити дітей співати в помірному темпі, чітко проспівувати кожне слово, вправляти в точній  передачі ритмічного малюнка жестами та грою на ударних музичних інструментах. Закріплювати вміння співати природним голосом, виразно виконувати логічний наголос у музичних фразах. Розвивати музичну пам’ять, звуковисотний слух, чуття ритму.
Вчити дітй самостійно визначати характер пісні, висловлювати своє враження про музичний твір,
чути на називати вступ пісні, закінчення, заспів, приспів. Закріплювати вміння чітко інтонувати  та точно попадати  на перший звук мелодії  після вступу. Продовжувати формувати у дітей вміння співати по двоє, троє, «ланцюжком».
Розвивати творчу ініціативу в самостійному пошуку нескладних імпровізацій (жести, гра на різних видах музичних інструментів).
5.	

Танці.
«Вальс із квитами»
муз. Д. Россіні.	
Вчити дітей виражати характер танцю основними рухами (крок вальсу), настрій-виразно мімікою, пластикою рук; зміну музичних речень і фраз- швидкою зміною рухів.
Розвивати вміння дітей узгоджено рухатися в танці, використовувати музичний вступ для емо-
ційного настрою на танець. Привертати увагу дітей до краси власних танцювальних рухів.
6.	

Гра.
«Хор комах»
муз. В. Шульгіна.	Залучати дітей до звуконаслідувань комах,до ба-
жання емоційно й творчо переживати  музичні рухи: виконувати ігрові образи комах за власною уявою. Вчити рухатись під музику, виконуючи рухи, згідно з обраним характерним образом. Закріплювати вміння імпровізувати, знаходити музичний інструмент для відтворення пісні комахи та записувати партитуру.
Розвивати творчі здібності дошкільнят, асоціативне мислення.
7.	

Фантазуємо та 
Імпровізуємо.
«Зозулин вальс»
муз. Ч. Остен.	Продовжувати давати дітям уявлення про музику як мову, на якій можна розмовляти за допомогою «музичних слів», створювати музичні образи та передавати їх характерні особливості. Продовжувати розвивати у дітей ініціативу, асоціативне мислення, необхідність 
самовираження.
Додатковий матеріал не пропонується у зв’язку з проведенням березневих свят.
Квітень.
( «З ранку до вечора»)
Мета. Продовжувати знайомити дітей із звуками оточуючої природи, які лунають уранці та ввечері, закріплювати вміння передавати їх за допомогою «звучних жестів», музичних інструментів класичного і саморобного походження. Вчити використовувати комплекс музично-виразних засобів: темп, динаміку, тембр, артикуляцію, міміку, «звучні жести», варіювати їх залежно від завдання. Закріплювати вміння дітей на практиці використовувати знання про звуки різних видів (дерев’яні, металеві, скляні, шумові) та різноманітні прийоми гри на музичних інструментах. Встановлювати в свідомості дітей зв’язок між музичними звуками та їх можливим сенсом; розвивати здібність до самостійної імпровізації, слухову уяву, вміння чути беззвучне, музично- сенсорні здібності; виховувати засобами музики естетичне сприймання  навколишнього, рідної природи.
Музичні інструменти. Трикутники, ксилофони, металофони, маракаси, сопілки,дзвіночки, дитячі арфи, барабан.
Посібник та матеріали. Пляшки, фужери, папір, коробочки, низки ключів, баночки з- під йогуртів, брязкальця.
1.	

Вправа.
«Вечірня зарядка»
муз. С.Сломинського;
«Жабки»	Продовжувати вчити дітей самостійно змінювати рухи згідно зі зміною музичних фраз. Закріплювати вміння дітей виразно передавати ігрові образи танцю, придумувати свої варіанти щодо танцювальних елементів. Формувати емоційно- радісне відчуття від активної участі в руховій діяльності.
 Розвивати творчість, вміння виразно рухатися під музику, чуття ритму.
2.	
Слухання.
«Вечірня казка»
муз. А Хачатуряна.	
Викликати емоційний відгук на музику спокійного, лагідного, схвильованого характеру. Вчи от дітей чути і помічати  різницю в характері схожих частин. Закріплювати вміння виражати своє ставлення до музичного твору та використовувати музичну термінологію при спілкуванні щодо прослуханого. 
Розвивати чуття тембру, чуття ритму, творчу уяву та ініціативу.
3.	

Мовленнєві ігри.
«Світанок» В. Данько.	Вчити дітей створювати спонтанні самостійні звукові композиції до вірша та оформлювати 
графічний запис до них. Розвивати вміння дітей зосереджено слухати зміст тексту та самостійно придумувати ритмічний акомпанемент («Звучні жести»).
Розвивати мовне дихання (вимовляти три-чотирискладові слова на одному видиху), вправ- ляти в умінні передавати за допомогою інтонації різний настрій, закріплювати вміння говорити чітко, виразно, володіти силою голосу, різним темпом мовлення.
4.	

Театр пісні.
«Зозуля»
муз. О. Тилічеєвої
«Зозуля і сова»
нім.нар.пісня.	
Вправляти дітей в чистому інтонуванні мелодії та окремих інтервалів (велика терція вниз, кварта вниз, секунда вгору). Продовжувати вчити співати легко, без форсування звука, з чіткою інтонацією.
Формувати правильне дихання вміння співати наспівно, протяжливо.
Розширювати діапазон дитячого голосу: сприяти вирівнюванню його звучання при переході від високих до низьких звуків і навпаки. Вчити дітей співати пісню з музичним супроводом та без нього, акомпануючи собі на музичних інструментах (металофоні, ксилофоні). 

5.	

Танці.
«Веселі діти» на литов.нар.мел.,
обр. Т, Ломової.	
Вчити дітей відмічати рухами зміну характеру
Музики двочастинної   п’єси. Закріплювати навички дітей  самостійно відмічати в русі метр, ритмічний малюнок, акцент, починати рухатися відразу після вступу; реагувати на темпові та динамічні зміни в музиці.
Розвивати чуття ритму, творчу уяву, вміння виразно та злагоджено рухатися в парах.
6.	

Ігри.
Музично- дидактична гра
«Ранкова прогулянка».	
Вчити дітей знаходити музичні інструменти для акомпанементу розповіді. Сприяти розвиткові виконавських та творчих здібностей, тембрового слуху, використовуючи різні музичні іструмен-ти. Спонукати дітей до самостійних дій, використовуючи знання щодо музичних інстру-ментів різних видів та навичками гри на них.
7.	

Фантазуємо 
та імпровізуємо.
«Захід сонця»
муз. Ф. Рибицького
(« В сутінки»).

Продовжувати вчити дітей самостійно підбирати елементарні музичні композиції до передачі природних явищ (захід сонця), приду- мувати графічні символи та складати партитуру.
Розвивати творчу уяву, асоціативне мислення, здібність до спонтанної  імпровізації.


Додатковий репертуар.
Мовленнєві ігри «Ранкова казка» В. Данько.
Театр пісні. «Вечірня арія жабок» нім.нар. пісня.
Танці «Маленькі музики» муз. О. Алексійчук.
Фантазуємо та імпровізуємо. «Ранкові звуки» Е. Ферджен та малювання.
Травень.
(«Ми- маленькі музиканти»).

Підсумкове заняття.

Мета. 
Стимулювати дітей  до самостійної музичної творчості: музикування, наспівування, комбінування танцювальних рухів; розвивати бажання супроводжувати  словесні ігри, казки, рухи піснями та «звучними жестами», використовувати музичні інструменти класичного та саморобного походження, звертатись до набутих музичних навичок в різних видах діяльності; виховувати інтерес  дітей до музичних інструментів, бажання грати на них, берегти їх.

Проведення діагностики за програмою О.П. Радинової.
Мета. Встановити рівень музичного розвитку дітей старшої групи на кінець року на підгрунті  чотирьох основних здібностей: 
•	ладового чуття;
•	музично- слухових уявлень;
•	чуття ритму;
•	чуття тембру виявити динаміку розвитку музичних здібностей.

----------

divaone (04.05.2020), Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), muzruk (12.01.2018), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Марильяна (25.01.2022)

----------


## luka-luda

> Девочки очень нужен теоретический материал по К.Орфу, реферат,семинар....


Здібності дитини розвиваються в процесі активної музичної діяльності. Правильно організувати і направити її з раннього дитинства, враховуючи зміни вікових періодів – завдання педагогів.

Німецький композитор Карл Орф розробив систему музичного виховання дітей, засновану на розвитку дитячої творчості. Карл Орф, створюючи свою музично-педагогічну концепцію, адресував її, перш за все, педагогам, що працюють з дітьми у сфері музичного виховання. Під концепцією ми розуміємо систему поглядів на що-небудь, основну думку.

У п'ятитомному навчальному посібнику «Шульверк» (у перекладі російською мовою цю назву означає школа дії, школа творіння, тобто, націлює на активну дію, співпрацю) Карл Орф детально висловлює свою методику, яка стимулює дитяче колективне елементарне музикування. Музична імпровізація дітей є основним методом музичного виховання в посібнику «Шульверк».

Його система максимально наближена до можливостей і інтересів звичайної дитини. Невипадкова її назва – «Елементарне музикування», в якому слово «елементарне» має сенс «просте», «доступне кожному» (але не примітивне). Музикування тут розуміється як глибокий і органічний взаємозв'язок музики, руху і мови. Дитяча елементарна музика будь-якого народу генетично нероздільно пов'язана з мовою і рухом. Її Орф назвав «елементарною музикою» і зробив основою свого «Шульверка».

«Шульверк» – це антологія музики для дітей, вперше видана більше 40 років тому. Вона зібрана і відібрана Орфом для співу і танців з акомпанементом ансамблю орфовских інструментів. Кожна невелика п'єса з «Шульверка» є простою партитурою доступну у виконання навіть маленьким дітям. Орф дуже піклувався про якість матеріалу з яким діти стикнуться вперше, тому основу «Шульверка» склав південно-німецький фольклор. Інтерпретація фольклору – ось одна з основних ідей російського «Шульверка». Основним призначенням «Шульверка» є залучення всіх дітей до музики, незалежно від їх здібностей, розкріпачення індивідуально-творчих сил, розвиток природної музичності.

Створюючи «Шульверк» Орф замислював винайти музичну гру-імпровізацію, яка могла б підготувати дітей до подальшого музичного навчання і дати поштовх творчому мисленню на роки вперед.

Таким чином, система Карла Орфа побудована на синтезуванні різних видів діяльності (спів, рух, гра на музичних інструментах) за допомогою дитячого музичного музичення.

Принципи педагогічної концепції Карла Орфа

Інші, чим в авторитарній системі, взаємини дітей і педагога, пошук нових шляхів спілкування один з одним засобами музики і танцю – це теж ідеї «Шульверка». «Шульверк» Орфа не є підручником в традиційному сенсі. Його з повним правом можна назвати дидактичною концепцією, що декларує особливий, творчий підхід до навчання музики. У «Шульверку» Орф пропонує творити не тільки дитині, але і педагогові.

«Шульверк» надає вибір методики самому педагогові. Сьогодні в Росії працює велика кількість педагогів, що використовують принципи «Шульверка» Орфа. 

Основні принципи педагогіки Карла Орфа: 
креативность 
вариативность 
комунікативність. 

Під принципами ми розуміємо основне, початкове положення якої-небудь теорії, учіння, світогляду, теоретичної програми. 

Креатівность припускає творчий підхід до викладання музики дітям. Творить педагог, творить дитина. Малюкові пропонують скласти мелодію, придумати простий рух, підібрати риму. Для дітей це дуже важливо: «я – сам поет і композитор». 

Варіатівность має на увазі різні варіанти, «варіації» при виконанні завдання, розучування пісні або танцю. Внесення нових, цікавих елементів дозволяє зацікавити дітей, позбавляє від нудного, одноманітного повторення. 

Комунікативність – важлива якість, необхідне кожному в наш непростий час. На заняттях діти вчаться спілкуватися між собою, домовлятися. 

Важливим моментом в педагогіці К. Орфа є з'єднання таких видів діяльності, як спів, рух, слухання з грою, заняттями в оркестрі. Як правило, всі ці види діяльності проходять одночасно, не заважаючи, а взаемодоповнуючи один одного. 

Таким чином, принципи педагогічної концепції Карла Орфа сприяють вирішенню завдань музичного виховання, навчання і розвитку дітей, зокрема розвитку музичних і творчих здібностей на практиці, і допомагають педагогові творчо утілювати їх в роботі з дітьми.

Аналізуючи концепцію Карла Орфа, постійно приходимо до думки про геніальність педагогічної інтуїції цього музиканта. Він більше 50-ти років тому практично вирішив багато серйозних завдань музичного виховання, причому правильність вибраного ним шляху, психологічних і методичних підходів, знайшла своє блискуче підтвердження в найсучасніших дослідженнях по музичній психології, педагогіці, музикознавству.

Сучасне педагогічне прочитування цієї системи дозволяє побачити в ній глибоке коріння і зв'язки, а також можливість поєднувати кращі ідеї з іншими педагогічними концепціями. Це бачення, будучи покладеним, на фундамент досліджень Б. Теплова, Б. Асафьєва, Л. Виготського і інших, відкриває широкі перспективи для створення нового за формою і змістом музичного уроку. Модель цього заняття гнучка і варіативна в конкретному наповненні її практичним матеріалом, дозволяє з однаковою ефективністю вирішувати завдання як загального музичного виховання, так музичної освіти. Вона сполучає у взаємозв'язку і різних варіантах спів, рух, інтонаційно-мовні вправи, театралізацію, інструментальне музичення і веде до вищої педагогічної мети – формування творчого мислення взагалі і музичного зокрема.

Музично-педагогічна система «Шульверк» створена Карлом Орфом більш за півстоліття назад, отримало визнання і розповсюдженні в більш ніж 40 країнах світу.

Система елементарного виховання Орфа не педагогічна догма. Вона володіє необхідною гнучкістю, яка забезпечує їй дивовижну життєвість впродовж десятиліть. Сучасне прочитання цієї системи дозволяє побачити в ній глибоке коріння і зв'язки, а також поєднувати її ідеї з іншими педагогічними концепціями, кращими методиками вітчизняних і зарубіжних педагогів, що дає можливість оптимально і комплексно підходити до вирішення завдань музичного виховання, навчання, освіти. Впродовж багатьох років ми проводили адаптацію даної концепції розвитку музичних здібностей дітей в дошкільній установі. Проводячи заняття за методикою Карла Орфа, ми ставимо перед собою наступні завдання:
Поєднання креативного і імітаційних методів, які визначаються цілями кожного заняття. 
Розвиток відчуття ритму, слуху, тактильних відчуттів. 
Розвиток у дітей комунікативних навиків, уміння домовлятися, погоджувати свої дії. 
Розвиток відчуття відповідальності, уміння узяти ініціативу на себе. 
Прививання уміння слухати один одного і себе не тільки під час музикування. 
Розвиток здатності радіти успіху іншого, допомагати іншому. 
Розвиток музичності дітей, їх емоційного світу, сприйняття музики, створення слухацького досвіду. 
Освоєння гри на ударних інструментах, інструментах дитячого оркестру. 
Виконання пісень, роспівок, творів мелодій на основі заданого тексту.
Придбання навиків гри в ансамблі (музичення).

Головне завдання таких занять – допомогти дітям в естетичній грі увійти до світу музики, відчути і пережити її ємоційно, створити передумови до формування творчого мислення, сприяти практичному засвоєнню музичних знань.

У своїй роботі ми часто граємо з дітьми на дитячих музичних інструментах. Інтерес дітей до орфовским інструментів невичерпний. Вони хочуть грати на них завжди. Діти люблять слухати тембри різних інструментів. Гра в оркестрі розвиває слух, відчуття ритму, уміння грати в ансамблі. Гра в ансамблі з диригентом учить малюків бути уважними, терплячими, учить пошані один до одного.

Особливе, дуже важливу увагу в концепції Орфа ми приділяємо музикуванню з акомпанементом «звучних жестів» (термін Р. Кєєтман). Звучні жести – це гра звуками свого тіла: бавовна, шльопання по стегнах, грудях, притупування ногами, клацання пальцями. Спів і танці з акомпанементом звучних жестів дозволяють організувати елементарне музикування в будь-яких умовах, за відсутності інших інструментів. Звучні жести є не просто носіями певних тембрів – їх використання вносить рух в освоєння дітьми ритму. Цей підхід є важливим методичним моментом, оскільки ритм усвідомлюється і освоюється тільки в русі. Виховання відчуття ритму, і тембрового слуху, розвиток координації, реакції з використанням звучних жестів мають дуже високою ефективністю. 

Шумові ударні інструменти можна використовувати дуже широко і різноманітно, особливо в роботі з маленькими дітьми. Наприклад, от як ми озвучуємо казку «Теремок». Ми починаємо розповідати дітям казку. Пропонуємо дітям підібрати для кожного персонажа інструмент. Робимо список персонажів, що діють, наприклад: теремок – ложки, стукіт в двері – дерев'яна коробочка або два кубики, мишка – трикутник, жаба – бубон, зайчик – ксилофон, вільна спонтанна гра. Вовк – рубель, ведмідь – барабан, «теремок розвалився» – тутти (знак гри всіх інструментів). Озвучену таким чином казку інсценуємо, варіантів обігравання казки декілька. 

Голоси дітей також використовуються подібно до інструментальних тембрів для створення різних звукових ефектів: гри голосовим апаратом (глиссандування, шипіння, кректання, цокання мовою), вигуки, ігри з фонемами, фонемними складами (цинци-бринци, ділі-дон), величезний арсенал звукових засобів з перших же занять утворює активний інструментальний словник дитини. Ці звуки легко використовуються дітьми в озвучуванні казок, віршів і як акомпанемент до рухів. Використання музичних інструментів по Карлу Орфу збагачує тембровий і ритмічний слух дітей.

Оркестр дитячих музичних інструментів постійно поповнюється нами за допомогою дітей, педагогів і батьків. У нас є саморобні шумові бубонці, зроблені з риболовецьких дзвіночків, дерев'яні палички від дитячих прапорців; коробочки, в які насипана різна крупа (рис, пшоно, горох і тому подібне). Шумовий оркестр – це гра, де є місце для фантазії, можливі різні варіанти оркестровки.

Саме активне спілкування з музикою є найголовнішим сенсом і підсумком заняття. Ми співаємо, граємо, рухаємося, придумуємо, змінюємо, слухаємо свого виконання і виконання інших. 

У своїй роботі ми прагнемо, перш за все, розвивати у дітей любов до музики, бажання нею займатися. І ще один вислів хочеться привести: «Музика – необхідний душевний атрибут людського існування» – так говорив Арістотель.

Робота по розвитку музичних здібностей дітей молодшого дошкільного віку була ефективною оскільки: 
Систематично при організації музичної діяльності застосовувалися принципи педагогічної концепції Карла Орфа; 
Здійснювався творчий підхід до організації розвиваючого середовища з музичного виховання;
Проходило навчання вихователів використанню в повсякденному житті дитячого саду методики Карла Орфа.

У своїй роботі ми адаптували педагогічну систему Карла Орфа з урахуванням сучасних підходів до музичного виховання, навчання і розвитку дітей молодшого дошкільного віку.

Результати проведеної дослідно-експериментальної роботи підтвердили висунуту гіпотезу досліджень. Матеріали кваліфікаційної роботи можуть знайти застосування як методичні вказівки по організації роботи з музичного виховання дітей молодшого дошкільного віку.

Основним призначенням занять за системою Карла Орфа є залучення всіх дітей до музики незалежно від їх здібностей, розкутості індивідуально-творчих сил, розвиток природної музичності.



 :Ok:

----------

#Ленуся (08.01.2019), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Natuly (01.12.2018), s.piskunn (11.07.2018), Лариса 0514 (05.06.2019)

----------


## Tatjanka54

*котстудент*
Методика  Карла  Орфа  уже  используется очень  давно. Сейчас  о  ней  вспомнили  в  связи  с  появлением  новой  программы  "Я  у  св1т1". Подробнее  о  ней  вы  можете  узнать  на  сайте  http://orff.ru/

----------

Kolpachiha (29.06.2018)

----------


## Stahmich83

Часто вважають, що музику вивчають, щоб у майбутньому стати музикантами - професіоналами. але ж музика потрібна кожному: вона може допомогти щось обдумати, зніме напруження,може сприяти вивченню іноземних мов ,  математики, дасть поштовх уяві...
Карл Орф вважав: елементарна музична грамотність необхідна кожному. Потрібно лише своєчасно обережно допомогти дитині зазирнути за двері, де живе класична  музика. 0т тоді  малюки навчаться не лише слухати, а й чути.  Музика принесе їм справжню насолоду, стане помічницею у житті.

Шанувальник, мудрої простоти
Карл Орф (1895—1982) — видатний німецький композитор, педагог, що увійшов в історію як Сміливий реформатор традиційних жанрів. Своє головне завдання композитор бачив у створенні нових сценічних форм. Експерименти й пошуки привели його до сучасного драматичного театру, а також до містерій, карнавальних вистав, народного вуличного театру, італійської комедії масок.
Карл Орф (СагІ ОгГЇ) — найбільший демократ у галузі музичної мови: все життя він намагався розвіяти міф про особливу складність музичної класики, прагнув очистити її від усіляких нашарувань, і справді дійшов «до основи, до кореня, до серцевини».
Починаючи з першого значного твору — сценічної кантати «Карміна Бурана», Орф розробляв новий тип музичної вистави. Для неї характерний тісний зв'язок музики, тексту й сценічного руху.
«Карміна Бурана» — збірник середньовічних поетичних роздумів про долю, природу і любов, знайдений на початку XIX ст. в одному з бенедиктинських монастирів у Баварії.
Як і багато інших творів Карла Орфа, «Карміна Бурана» побудована на найпростіших мотивах, і розвиток полягає в тому, щоб повторити їх дещо інакше: розмірено або ніби скоромовкою; більше приховано або, навпаки, доволі розмашисто й відкрито; швидко, енергійно або повільно, зі значенням. Стиль Орфа і особливо «Карміна Бурана» — скупий, грубий і символічний, як наскальні малюнки: він начебто спеціально створений, щоб оголити своєрідну «прамузику», що звучала на початку цивілізації.
Звертаючись до праоснов нашої музикальності, до джерел музичного змісту, Орф досягає дивовижного ефекту — він примирює любителів всіх жанрів і видів музики. Шанувальники класики знімуть капелюха перед винахідливістю композитора, який вміє взяти багато чого з одного короткого мотиву; любителі року потрапляють під магію заворожливих ритмів; любителі поп-музики проковтнуть «наживку» з мелодій, що легко запам'ятовуються. Саме такий універсальний Карл Орф, чи не єдиний в історії, як кажуть, «і швець, і жнець, і на дуді гравець».
Як педагог, Орф розробив систему музичного виховання. У 1950—1954 рр. видав 5-томний збірник «Музика для дітей»  («Schulverk») що став основою музично-педагогічної системи Орфа, яка дістала світове визнання і поширення. До «Schulverk » входять хори, інструментальні п'єси для різного складу, театральні сценки тощо.
У 1950—1960 рр. Карл Орф викладав у Вищій музичній школі в Мюнхені. 1961 року у Зальцбурзі був відкритий Інститут Орфа (Інститут музичного виховання при Вищій школі музики й сценічного мистецтва — Моцартеум), що здійснює роботу з дітьми і підготовку педагогічних кадрів у міжнародному масштабі.
В «Інституті Орфа» була створена ціла система естетичного виховання дітей, система, у якій беруть участь всі мистецтва. Зальцбург став місцем паломництва не лише як місто Моцарта, а й як місто, де проводилася значна робота Орфа. Що б не робив у мистецтві Карл Орф — усе свідчить про його талант і доброту до людей.
Лев Толстой сказав: «Письменник має писати тільки те, чого не написати він не може». І якщо це справедливо для всіх діячів мистецтва, то саме так і писав Карл Орф.
Вихованя музикою
 XX ст. три музиканти досліджували процес навчання музики: німець Карл Орф, японець Сініті Судзукі, француз Моріс Мартено. Всі вони дійшли висновку, що музики треба навчати від самого раннього дитинства. Карл Орф розробив методику групового навчання музики, засновану на ритмічних вправах і грі на ударних інструментах. Судзукі і Мартено створили методики індивідуального навчання.
Музика «дитинства» різних народів світу нібито спеціально призначена для початкового музичного виховання. Вона нерозривно пов'язана з мовою і рухом. А співати і водночас пританцьовувати, викрикувати дразнилку і чим-небудь дзенькати, для дітей так само природно, як і просто грати.
Навчання музики за системою Карла Орфа — для тих дітей і батьків, які не прагнуть до професійної кар'єри, але хочуть здобути початкову музичну освіту у дещо полегшеному варіанті. Головний результат, якого хочуть добитися педагоги: дитина має любити музику. А навчитися грати на фортепіано або гітарі — другорядне.
Малюки майже з першого дня занять освоюють музичні інструменти Карла Орфа. Вони мають такі самі назви, як і звичайні: ксилофони, металофони тощо, але помітно від них відрізняються. Карл Орф адаптував свої інструменти спеціально для дітей. Наприклад, на його ксилофоні коробка, на якій розташовані клавіші, більш об'ємна, вона служить резонатором, і завдяки цьому інструмент звучить глибше і протяжніше. Це надає йому дивної особливості: звук ксилофона не заглушає голос у виконавця. Граючи, дитина чує себе. Ще одна «родзинка» ксилофонів Орфа — зйомні клавіші. Ви можете залишити тільки ті з них, які у цю мить потрібно освоїти дитині. Грати на інструментах Орфа можна і з малюком двох років — є маленькі ксилофони і металофони спеціально для цього віку.
Діти поступово освоюють музичну теорію, від першого дня граючи у своєрідному оркестрі. У хід ідуть не лише інструменти Орфа, а й цілий розсип шумових інструментів — тріскачки, маракаси, бубонці, дзвіночки, саморобні тарахкальця. Це дає змогу кожній дитині незалежно від рівня її здібностей, знайти своє місце в ансамблі. Якщо малюк не справляється з мелодією, яку потрібно зіграти, йому пропонують інший інструмент. За якийсь час усі діти, незалежно від здібностей, грають на блок-флейтах або ксилофонах. А на індивідуальних заняттях на свій вибір освоюють фортепіано, гітару або флейту.
Для того, щоб розвинути у кожного малюка музичний слух і здібності, які тією чи іншою мірою є абсолютно у всіх, треба дати змогу дитині бути ДІЯЧЕМ. Класичні методи навчання музики в дитячих садках часто бувають нуднуваті. Вихователь грає на піаніно, а діти сидять і слухають не ворушачись. Якщо на першому ж занятті дати малюкам у руки інструменти і попросити попадати в такт, ефект буде набагато кращим. Саме так і чинять педагоги, які працюють за методом Орфа. Вони впевнені: що більше різних інструментів, бодай навіть і саморобних, запропонувати дітям, то краще. Попросіть, наприклад, малюка двох років взяти в руки пластмасову пляшечку, наповнену крупою, і показати, як біжить мишка, або за допомогою двох дерев'яних паличок зобразити, як стрибає козлик. Навіть просто потрясти маракаси під музику, попадаючи в такт, — захопленню не буде меж! Здавалося б, бавиться малюк: шарудить, стукає і нічого більше. Але насправді він розвиває почуття ритму, почуття міри, відчуття динаміки, словом, свою природну музикальність.
Навчаючи дітей навичок колективного музикування, Орф наполягав на співові, імпровізації, рухах і грі на найпростіших ударних інструментах (звідси «елементарне музикування», що складається з елементів). Вправи, пісеньки і п'єси можна змінювати, варіювати, придумувати разом з дітьми. Цікавий матеріал спонукує дитину складати, імпровізувати, фантазувати. Дитина виступає не як слухач, а як творець музики. Основною метою заняття є розвиток творчого початку, що, у свою чергу, важливо для загального розвитку особистості (для дитини, з дитиною, виходячи з дитини). Одна із загальних ідей, що покладена в основу системи дитячого музичного* виховання Карла Орфа: «Кожний дізнається лише те, що сам намагається зробити» (Песталоцці).
Орфовська педагогіка — це особливий тип музичної педагогіки, що зазвичай називають креативною. Вона створює всі умови для дітей, щоб творити свою музику. Навчання за допомогою творчості сприяє прояву універсальної креативності, що є в кожній дитині й розвиток якої стає все більше очевидним завданням освіти.
Творче музикування — це можливість набуття різноманітного досвіду у зв'язку з музикою — досвіду руху й мови, праоснов музики; досвіду слухача, композитора, виконавця й актора; досвіду спілкування, творчості й фантазування, самовираження й спонтанності; досвіду переживання музики як радості й задоволення.
Основне і найважливіше на заняттях — це атмосфера, що створюється особливою якістю спілкування рівних партнерів — дітей і педагога. Це спілкування по праву можна назвати ігровим. Можливість бути прийнятим оточенням без будь-яких умов дає змогу дитині проявляти свою індивідуальність. Своєрідна ритуалізація (повторювана структура заняття) допомагає дітям швидко орієнтуватися в новому матеріалі, бути впевненими, створювати образи, творити, допомагати іншим учасникам і радіти їхнім успіхам і вдалим знахідкам.
У разі включення елементів системи творчого розвитку Карла Орфа в музично-корекційну діяльність простежується позитивна динаміка у всіх дітей: підвищення психічної активності, креативності, рівня саморегуляції, розвиток емоційно-особистісної сфери, розширення комунікативних навичок.
Орфовська система музичного виховання містить такі елементи:
•	мовленнєві вправи;
•	поетичне музикування;
•	музично-рухові вправи;
•	ігри з інструментами К.Орфа;
•	елементарний музичний театр.
Мовленнєві вправи доцільні для загального музичного розвитку, бо легкі й доступні для всіх дітей. Використання мовленнєвих вправ допомагає розвивати в дитини почуття ритму, формувати хорошу дикцію, артикуляцію, допомагає ввести дитину в світ динамічних відтінків і темпової розмаїтості, ознайомити з музичними формами.
Поетичне музикування допомагає дітям відчути красу звучання поезії й музики. Завдяки поетичному музикуванню діти не лише непомітно, а залюбки заучують вірші на пам'ять, читають їх з особливим почуттям і вираженням, усвідомлюють зв'язок слова й музики.
Музично-рухові вправи допомагають підготувати дитину до спонтанного рухового вираження, навчають ії зображувати звуки і настрої через елементарний рух (удари, клацання, плескання, притупування), при цьому в дітей виробляється швидкість реакції, уміння чекати, знаходити момент вступу. У музично-рухових вправах дитина водночас виконує і творить, оскільки вона придумує рухи, виходячи з характеру, темпу, ритму, тембру пропонованої їй музики. Дитина починає усвідомлювати музику через рух.
Оволодіваючи грою з інструментами Карла Орфа, діти вдосконалюють навички, набуті в роботі з мовленнєвими вправами (почуття ритму, володіння темпом, "динамікою), розвивають почуття ансамблю, вчаться розрізняти звучання інструментів за тембром.
Елементарний музичний театр як інтегративна ігрова форма припускає загальний вплив музики, мовлення, руху, танцю і художнього образу в образотворчій грі. Особливі прийоми організації театралізованої діяльності — ігротренінги — крім широкого спектра розвивальних завдань, розв'язують проблему захоплюючого і корисного проведення часу в дружньому колі.
Ольга Конєва наголошує, що цінність тематичних занять у концепції Карла Орфа полягає в тому, що вони:
•	є однією з ефективних форм психологічного перемикання уваги під час занять;
•	дають змогу дітям «грати» своїм тілом як першим інструментом, що передає творчу активність;

•	розвивають рухові здібності, пам'ять, почуття ритму, мовленнєве інтонування;
•	вчать дитину відчувати своє тіло й управляти  ним;
•	вчать дбайливо ставитися до партнера під час занять;
•	вгадувати наміри одне одного, співпрацювати.
*Пропонуємо вашій увазі одне із занять Ольги Михайлівни, складене за принципами Карла Орфа.
Снігова казка*
Молодший вік Посібники і матеріали: набір шумових інструментів, дзвіночки двох видів, вушка зайчиків, фонограми, сюрприз-частування.
ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ Загадуємо дітям загадку про зиму.
1.	Ігри з інструментами.
Пригадуємо з дітьми, як іскриться і скрипить сніг під ногами, дзенькає льодок, весело сміються діти, граючи в сніжки.
Пропонуємо дітям проекспериментувати з наявними інструментами. Діти шукають прийоми гри, щоб отримати звучання, яке рипить, дзвенить, тріскотить, гуде.
2.	Взаємодія в просторі «Дерева в зимовому лісі» (модель О.Конєвої).
 Звучить фонограма спокійної музики.
Діти діляться на дві групи. Продовжуємо розповідь.
Кожне дерево по-своєму зустрічає снігопад. Ялинки простягають назустріч сніжинкам кінчики гілочок. Горобина підставляє груди: будь ласка, сипни. У берізки опущені гнучкі гілочки. Летить білий сніг повз білі стовбури, не ворухнуться берези. Молоді ялинки розчепірили гілочки, начебто зелені долоні. Шепіт. Шерехи. Сніжинки летять. Обережно й ніжно опускаються вони. Обережно й ніжно торкаються дерев.
3.	Театр пісні «Пісенька зайчиків»(муз. М.Красєва).
Діти інсценують пісню. На голові — вушка зайчиків.
4.	Співаємо, танцюємо й граємо «Снігова казка» (сл. і муз. В.Леміт).
Частина дітей співає, решта грає на дзвіночках, а інші діти імпровізують рухи і політ сніжинок. Читаємо вірші.
Снежинки пуховьіе.  ВЕСЕЛЫЕ, ЖИВЫЕ! ВИ кружитесь, мерца ете в молчании лесном. И землю устилаєте блестящим серебром. А.Ліпецький
5.	Мовленнєва гра з рухом «Мороз» (російська народна забавлянка).  
Діти стають у коло і виконують придумані рухи. Чітко артикуляційно декламують текст зі звучними жестами:
Ти, морозе, морозе, морозе, не показуй свого носа!
Іди швидше додому, холоднечу забери із собою!
(ідуть у коло, з кола)
А ми санчата візьмемо і на вулицю підемо!
(біжать легким бігом).
Сядемо в санчата-самокатки, з гірки у-ух!
(падають).
6.	Граємо в оркестрі «Вальс-жарт»
(муз. Д.Шостаковича).
Модель-аранжування для дитячого шумового оркестру.
Діти діляться на дві групи: маленькі й більші дзвіночки.
Діють як розмова двох дзвіночків.
Від участі у виконанні яскравої образної музики діти матимуть багато задоволення й радості.
Наприкінці заняття — сюрприз від Мороза.

----------

Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), na4a (13.10.2017), Natuly (01.12.2018), s.piskunn (11.07.2018), Лариса 0514 (05.06.2019)

----------


## luka-luda

МАГАЗИН ІГРАШОК
Конспект заняття для дітей середньої групи
(дерев’яні звуки)

Програмовий зміст. Продовжувати знайомити дітей із дерев'яними музични¬ми інструментами та прийомами гри на них. Вчити використовувати для озвучу¬вання віршів «звучні жести». Під час тан¬ку вчити дітей свідомо починати та закінчувати рухи одночасно з початком та кінцем музики. Закріплювати навички виразного використання дерев'яних звуків, вміння співвідносити образ гороб¬чиків та виконавські прийоми. Розвивати чуттєвість тембрового слуху, фантазію, уяву. Виховувати позитивне ставлення до музики, бережливе ставлення до іграшок.
Обладнання. Ігашки для «магазину»; музичні інструменти: ксилофон, ложки, кубики, дерев'яні коробочки, молоточки, палички; лотки з піском.
Репертуар: вірш В. Степанова «Іграшки»;
«Танок ляльок» муз. С. Майкапара;
музично-дидактична гра «Музичні мо¬лоточки» муз. О. Тилічеєвої;
пісня «До дитячого садка» муз. М. Дремлюги;
«Горобчики» муз. Ю. Щуровського;
«Рондо з паличками» муз. С. Сло-нимського. 

Хід заняття
Діти заходять до залу. Одна частина залу перетворена під магазин іграшок.
Вихователь. Діти, ви знаєте, що існує багато різних магазинів. Сьогодні я вас 
запрошую до магазину іграшок. Давайте візьмемося за руки і підемо до магазину. Діти ідуть по колу і промовляють: 
Дзінь-дзінь-дзінь, дзінь-дзінь-дзінь 
Відчиняєм магазин! Завітайте, завітайте, 
Що хто хоче вибирайте! 
Мовленнєва гра «Іграшки» 
Діти промовляють текст, супроводжу¬ючи його «звучними» жестами. 
Є іграшки — хихотушки, 
Є іграшки — торохтушки. (Діти плескають в долоні)
 Реготушки все хихочуть, 
Торохтушки — торохтять (Діти топають ногами) 
Дуже весело їм разом 
Розлучатися не хочуть. (Виконують щиглики пальцями) 
Торохту ш ки-реготу ш ки 
Заразили всіх, (Плескають по колінах)
Звідусіль тепер лунає (Труть долоню об долоню)
Сміх, сміх, сміх. (Плескають в долоні) 
(Вихователь веде дітей до прилав¬ка з іграшками.
Музкерівник. Малята, подивіться, в нашому магазині ляльки стали у рядок, 
всіх запрошують в танок. Зараз ми з вами також станемо веселими, красивими ляльками.
(Діти виконують танок «Танок ля¬льок» муз. М. Майкапара).
Музкерівник. 	Ви її не обминайте і з собою забирайте.
Лялька. 		Я із вами подружуся, а звуть мене Катруся!
Музкерівник: 	Хто хоче купити ляльку? 
Вихователь. 	Хочемо іграшку купити, будемо з нею ми дружити.
Музкерівник. 	Щоб ляльку ви могли забрати, треба пісню заспівати,
Треба пісню заспівати і на ложках всім зіграти.
(Діти виконують знайому пісню «До дитячого садка» муз. М. Дремлюги).
(Вихователь веде дітей до наступ¬ного відділу в магазині).
Музкерівник. 	Подивіться, в нашому магазині продаються ось такі музичні молоточки та дерев'яні кубики. Послу¬хайте, які вони видають звуки.
(Характеристика звука з  показом гри на дерев'яних інструментах). 
Дерев'яний звук який? 
Він стукотливий та сухий. 
Теплий та тріскучий, 
Тихий та гримучий. 
Вихователь.	Тук-тук-тук-тук, 
Що це там за дивний звук? 
(Стукають кулачками один по од¬ному)
Молоточки гучно б'ють, 
До гри усіх нас звуть. (Стукають кулачками по підлозі).
Музично-дидактична гра «Музичні молоточки»
Вихователь співає слова та грає на обраному інструменті, діти повторюють за ним.
Ану, молоточки, Володю, бери, 
Я перша зіграю, а ти повтори. 
Дятел сяде на сучок: Тук-тук-тук, тук-тук-тук! 
Дятел бачить, де жучок, Тук-тук-тук, тук-тук-тук. 
Ану, ложки, Тетянко, бери, 
Я перша зіграю, а ти повтори. 
У діброві сильний град: Туки-туки-тук, туки-туки-тук, 
З дуба жолуді летять: Туки-туки-тук, туки-туки-тук. 
Кубики, Андрійку, скоріше бери, 
Я перша зіграю, а ти повтори. 
Два бобра будують дім: Тук-тук та тук, тук-тук та тук! 
Ані цвяха в них при тім, Тук-тук та тук, тук-тук та тук! (Вихователь веде дітей до наступ¬ного відділу в магазині}.
Вихователь. 	Діти, у цьому відділі про¬даються механічні заводні іграшки
Музкерівник.	Завітайте, завітайте,
Що хто хоче, вибирайте!
Чия музика заграє,
Поскоріше відгадайте.	
Слухання музичного твору Ю. Щуровського «Горобчики» 
з додатковим  супроводом на дерев'яних музичних інструментах у виконанні вихователя.	
Діти впізнають музичний твір, аналі¬зують його характер, називають темп і динаміку музики, називають музичні інструменти, у супроводі яких викону¬вався твір.
Вихователь	Цей горобчик все літає, 
Крихти, зерна він збирає. 
Голосно чиркає, по саду виркає. 
Хочемо іграшку купити, 
Будемо з нею ми дружити
Музкерівник.	Щоб горобчика купити, 
Треба ось що вам зробити: 
Інструменти вибирайте, 
Про горобчиків заграйте. 
(Діти вибирають дерев'яні інстру¬менти і виконують твір разом із му¬зичним керівником).
Вихователь.	Дзінь-дзінь-дзінь, дзінь-дзінь-дзінь зачиняють магазин. Іграшки ми вибирали, Іграшки ми купували. 
Непомітно пройшов час, Час перерви і для нас. 
(Вихователь пропонує дітям сісти на килим).
Музкерівник. Поки магазин іграшок на перерві, я хочу розповісти вам про 
іграшки давніх часів. У давнину не було таких магазинів і не було таких яскравих, різноманітних іграшок. Діти гралися всім, що їх оточувало: камінцями, коробочка¬ми, травичкою, листочками, паличками.
Дітям дуже подобалося слухати звуки, які видавали ці речі. І згодом ці звуки пе¬реселилися в музичні інструменти. Які з цих речей могли видавати дерев'яні зву¬ки? Давайте і ми з вами пограємо, як ко¬лись, у давнину, дерев'яними паличками.
Вправа «Рондо з паличками» муз. С. Слонимського.
Музкерівник. Візьміть по дві палички, станьте у коло. Уважно слухайте 
музику. Коли буде звучати весела, жвава музика, ви будете бігти по колу один за одним, а коли музика зміниться, необхідно буде виконати рухи за вихователем.
На рефрен (частина А) всі діти руха¬ються по колу, піднімаючи та опускаючи палички. На частину В виконують різні удари паличками:
—	«конячки» — ритмічно стукати па¬личкою об паличку;
—	«дощик»  — присівши, стукати па¬личками по підлозі;
—	«тихий крок» — присівши, на п'яти,стукати по колінах;
			—«шарудіння»  —  потерти  палички між долонями.
Музкерівник. Дітям подобалося не тільки гратися з паличками, а ще й ма¬
лювати ними. Давайте і ми з вами нама¬люємо свої улюблені іграшки на незвич¬них аркушах.
(Діти підходять до столів, де роз¬ташовані лотки з вологим піском і ма¬люють).
Н.О. Чулкова, музичний керівник

----------

--Ксения-- (17.11.2017), Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Марильяна (25.01.2022)

----------


## luka-luda

МАГАЗИН ІГРАШОК
Конспект заняття для дітей середньої групи
(дерев’яні звуки)

Програмовий зміст. Продовжувати знайомити дітей із дерев'яними музични¬ми інструментами та прийомами гри на них. Вчити використовувати для озвучу¬вання віршів «звучні жести». Під час тан¬ку вчити дітей свідомо починати та закінчувати рухи одночасно з початком та кінцем музики. Закріплювати навички виразного використання дерев'яних звуків, вміння співвідносити образ гороб¬чиків та виконавські прийоми. Розвивати чуттєвість тембрового слуху, фантазію, уяву. Виховувати позитивне ставлення до музики, бережливе ставлення до іграшок.
Обладнання. Ігашки для «магазину»; музичні інструменти: ксилофон, ложки, кубики, дерев'яні коробочки, молоточки, палички; лотки з піском.
Репертуар: вірш В. Степанова «Іграшки»;
«Танок ляльок» муз. С. Майкапара;
музично-дидактична гра «Музичні мо¬лоточки» муз. О. Тилічеєвої;
пісня «До дитячого садка» муз. М. Дремлюги;
«Горобчики» муз. Ю. Щуровського;
«Рондо з паличками» муз. С. Слонимського. 

Хід заняття
Діти заходять до залу. Одна частина залу перетворена під магазин іграшок.
Вихователь. Діти, ви знаєте, що існує багато різних магазинів. Сьогодні я вас 
запрошую до магазину іграшок. Давайте візьмемося за руки і підемо до магазину. Діти ідуть по колу і промовляють: 
Дзінь-дзінь-дзінь, дзінь-дзінь-дзінь 
Відчиняєм магазин! Завітайте, завітайте, 
Що хто хоче вибирайте! 
Мовленнєва гра «Іграшки» 
Діти промовляють текст, супроводжу¬ючи його «звучними» жестами. 
Є іграшки — хихотушки, 
Є іграшки — торохтушки. (Діти плескають в долоні)
 Реготушки все хихочуть, 
Торохтушки — торохтять (Діти топають ногами) 
Дуже весело їм разом 
Розлучатися не хочуть. (Виконують щиглики пальцями) 
Торохту ш ки-реготу ш ки 
Заразили всіх, (Плескають по колінах)
Звідусіль тепер лунає (Труть долоню об долоню)
Сміх, сміх, сміх. (Плескають в долоні) 
(Вихователь веде дітей до прилав¬ка з іграшками.
Музкерівник. Малята, подивіться, в нашому магазині ляльки стали у рядок, 
всіх запрошують в танок. Зараз ми з вами також станемо веселими, красивими ляльками.
(Діти виконують танок «Танок ля¬льок» муз. М. Майкапара).
Музкерівник. 	Ви її не обминайте і з собою забирайте.
Лялька. 		Я із вами подружуся, а звуть мене Катруся!
Музкерівник: 	Хто хоче купити ляльку? 
Вихователь. 	Хочемо іграшку купити, будемо з нею ми дружити.
Музкерівник. 	Щоб ляльку ви могли забрати, треба пісню заспівати,
Треба пісню заспівати і на ложках всім зіграти.
(Діти виконують знайому пісню «До дитячого садка» муз. М. Дремлюги).
(Вихователь веде дітей до наступ¬ного відділу в магазині).
Музкерівник. 	Подивіться, в нашому магазині продаються ось такі музичні молоточки та дерев'яні кубики. Послу¬хайте, які вони видають звуки.
(Характеристика звука з  показом гри на дерев'яних інструментах). 
Дерев'яний звук який? 
Він стукотливий та сухий. 
Теплий та тріскучий, 
Тихий та гримучий. 
Вихователь.	Тук-тук-тук-тук, 
Що це там за дивний звук? 
(Стукають кулачками один по од¬ному)
Молоточки гучно б'ють, 
До гри усіх нас звуть. (Стукають кулачками по підлозі).
Музично-дидактична гра «Музичні молоточки»
Вихователь співає слова та грає на обраному інструменті, діти повторюють за ним.
Ану, молоточки, Володю, бери, 
Я перша зіграю, а ти повтори. 
Дятел сяде на сучок: Тук-тук-тук, тук-тук-тук! 
Дятел бачить, де жучок, Тук-тук-тук, тук-тук-тук. 
Ану, ложки, Тетянко, бери, 
Я перша зіграю, а ти повтори. 
У діброві сильний град: Туки-туки-тук, туки-туки-тук, 
З дуба жолуді летять: Туки-туки-тук, туки-туки-тук. 
Кубики, Андрійку, скоріше бери, 
Я перша зіграю, а ти повтори. 
Два бобра будують дім: Тук-тук та тук, тук-тук та тук! 
Ані цвяха в них при тім, Тук-тук та тук, тук-тук та тук! (Вихователь веде дітей до наступ¬ного відділу в магазині}.
Вихователь. 	Діти, у цьому відділі про¬даються механічні заводні іграшки
Музкерівник.	Завітайте, завітайте,
Що хто хоче, вибирайте!
Чия музика заграє,
Поскоріше відгадайте.	
Слухання музичного твору Ю. Щуровського «Горобчики» 
з додатковим  супроводом на дерев'яних музичних інструментах у виконанні вихователя.	
Діти впізнають музичний твір, аналі¬зують його характер, називають темп і динаміку музики, називають музичні інструменти, у супроводі яких викону¬вався твір.
Вихователь	Цей горобчик все літає, 
Крихти, зерна він збирає. 
Голосно чиркає, по саду виркає. 
Хочемо іграшку купити, 
Будемо з нею ми дружити
Музкерівник.	Щоб горобчика купити, 
Треба ось що вам зробити: 
Інструменти вибирайте, 
Про горобчиків заграйте. 
(Діти вибирають дерев'яні інстру¬менти і виконують твір разом із му¬зичним керівником).
Вихователь.	Дзінь-дзінь-дзінь, дзінь-дзінь-дзінь зачиняють магазин. Іграшки ми вибирали, Іграшки ми купували. 
Непомітно пройшов час, Час перерви і для нас. 
(Вихователь пропонує дітям сісти на килим).
Музкерівник. Поки магазин іграшок на перерві, я хочу розповісти вам про 
іграшки давніх часів. У давнину не було таких магазинів і не було таких яскравих, різноманітних іграшок. Діти гралися всім, що їх оточувало: камінцями, коробочка¬ми, травичкою, листочками, паличками.
Дітям дуже подобалося слухати звуки, які видавали ці речі. І згодом ці звуки пе¬реселилися в музичні інструменти. Які з цих речей могли видавати дерев'яні зву¬ки? Давайте і ми з вами пограємо, як колись, у давнину, дерев'яними паличками
Вправа «Рондо з паличками» муз. С. Слонимського.
Музкерівник. Візьміть по дві палички, станьте у коло. Уважно слухайте 
музику. Коли буде звучати весела, жвава музика, ви будете бігти по колу один за одним, а коли музика зміниться, необхідно буде виконати рухи за вихователем.
На рефрен (частина А) всі діти руха¬ються по колу, піднімаючи та опускаючи палички. На частину В виконують різні удари паличками:
—	«конячки» — ритмічно стукати па¬личкою об паличку;
—	«дощик»  — присівши, стукати па¬личками по підлозі;
—	«тихий крок» — присівши, на п'яти,стукати по колінах;
			—«шарудіння»  —  потерти  палички між долонями.
Музкерівник. Дітям подобалося не тільки гратися з паличками, а ще й ма¬
лювати ними. Давайте і ми з вами нама¬люємо свої улюблені іграшки на незвичних аркушах.
(Діти підходять до столів, де розташовані лотки з вологим піском і малюють).
Н.О. Чулкова, музичний керівник

----------

Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), muzruk (12.01.2018), n@denk@ (01.08.2016)

----------


## luka-luda

ЧАРІВНА СКРИНЬКА
		(конспект заняття для дітей середньої групи 
(металеві звуки)

Мета. Розширювати знання дітей що¬до різноманітності музичних звуків. Ввести в активний словник дітей поняття «металеві звуки». Познайомити з мета¬левими речами, інструментами та засоба¬ми гри на них. Вчити розрізняти та нази¬вати темп і характерні риси музичного твору. Закріплювати вміння ритмічно ру¬хатися під музику, виконуючи танок з ат¬рибутами. Прищеплювати уміння відтворювати зміст художнього твору в ак¬тивній мовленнєвій та музичній діяль¬ності; розвивати темброво-ритмічний та інтонаційний слух;
виховувати естетичне сприймання навколишнього.
Обладнання. Музична скринька; стіл із металевими музичними інструментами: металофон, дзвоник, бубон; стіл із мета¬левими речами: каструлі, кришки, ключі, металеві палички, дитячі відерця; фланелограф.
Репертуар.     «Музична     скринька» С. Майкапар; «Вправа із дзвониками» муз. Т. Вількорейської; мовленнєва   гра   «Хмара»   із   шот¬ландської нар. поезії; пісня    «Осінь»    муз    І.    Кішко,   сл. Т. Волгіної; «Танок з бубнами» укр. нар. мелодія, обробка М. Вериківського; посудний   оркестр   «Веселий  дідусь» Д. Хармса.

Хід заняття

(Діти під музику заходять до залу).
 Вихователь. Діти, пригадуєте, ми з ва¬ми   подорожували   всесвітом   музичних звуків? Що нам на згадку залишила ма¬ленька Звуковинка?
(Вихователь показує дітям музичну скриньку).
 Вихователь.	Музична скринька —наш друг чарівний,
                              У всесвіт звуків відкриє шлях зоряний.
                              Давайте швидше відкриємо скриньку,
                              У гості покличемо ми Звуковику
(Вихователь    відкриває    музичну скриньку, і звучить п'єса С. Майка пара
Музична скринька» у виконанні музичного керівника}.
Слухання.  «Музична скринька»  муз. . Майкапара. 
Під останні акорди музичного твору заходить Звуковинка. 
Звуковинка.	До вас я знову завітала І рада дуже дітвора,
			Що звуки скриньки зазвучали, 
І нам у подорож пора. 
Скринька таємницями і звуками повна. 
Музичні всі секрети відкриє нам вона.
Музкерівник. Сьогодні ви почули чарівну музику, яку написав дитячий 
композитор Самуїл Моісеєвич Майкапар. Називається вона «Музична скринька».
Звуковинка. Музична скринька — це механічний музичний інструмент, який 
починає звучати, коли його відкривають. У музичній скриньці ховається чарівна мелодія, яка повторюється декілька раз. Давайте ми з вами ще раз послухаємо цю мелодію.
(Повторне   слухання,   після   якого діти аналізують характер твору).
Звуковинка.Скринька наша відчиняйся, Відчиняйся, чарівна, 
Таємниці, гарний настрій Подарує нам вона
Вихователь. Діти, давайте з вами за¬зирнемо в музичну скриньку і подивимо¬ся, 
які звуки в ній живуть..
(Діти проходять у іншу частину за-пу, де розташовані столи з металеви¬ми речами та інструментами).
Звуковинка (вірш супроводжується юказом речей та інструмент/в).
В скриньці нашій ціле місто, 
Назвемо його Дінь-день.
Звукам зручно тут, не тісно,
 Вони співають цілий день.
А в середині, погляньте, 
Молоточки, дзвоник, спиці 
Живуть разом, як сестриці. 
Металофони дружно б'ють, 
Чарівні звуки видають. 
Звуковинка.     Найменші    мешканці країни   металевих  звуків  
Дінь-день,   як квіти називаються, чудовим дзвоном за¬ливаються. Що це? Так — це маленькі дзвоники. Давайте привітаємось із ними. 
(«Вправа    із     дзвониками»     муз. Т. Вількорейської).
Звуковинка. В чарівній скриньці жи¬вуть ще ось такі мешканці 
(показ мета¬лофону). Звуть їх металофони. Вони складаються з металевих пластинок різної величини, що мають певну висоту звучання. Грають на металофоні спе¬ціальними паличками-молоточками. Ось так (показує).
У металофона дзвінкий звук І не схожий він на стук. Розповім вам казку я Про маленьке жабеня. 
(Звуковинка розповідає казку, вихо¬ватель викладає сюжет на фланелографі, а музичний керівник грає на ме¬талофоні).
Казка «Маленьке жабеня» 
Одного ранку маленьке жабеня на ім'я Квак  прокинулося  і  визирнуло з води. Воно побачило, що небо покрите сірими хмарками.
Мовленнєва   гра   «Хмара»   
(супро¬воджується «звучними жестами») 
Хмара по небу пливла, Відра повні принесла. 
Хмара брязнула потому, Прокотився гуркіт грому. 
Подув вітер і біля Квака впав жовтий листочок.   
Квак  зрозумів  —   наступила осінь. 
Йому стало дуже сумно, і жабе¬нятко заспівало осінню пісню.
Звуковинка   і   діти   співають   пісню «Осінь» муз. І. Кішко, сл. Т. Волгіної. 
(Музкерівник грає на металофоні). 
Раптом на Квака крапля впала: дінь-дон,
По водичці пострибала: дінь-дон, 
А за нею — сто краплинок:дінь-дон, дінь-дінь-дон, 
Сто малесеньких перлинок: дінь-дон, дінь-дінь-дон, 
Дощик сильний припустив: дінь-дон, дінь-дінь-дон, 
Гуляти Квака не пустив: дінь-дон, дінь-дінь-дон. 
Вихователь. Діти, за допомогою яко¬го інструменту ми вам розповіли казку? 
(Відповіді дітей).
Музкерівник. А зараз відгадайте за¬гадку:
Можу голосно і тихо
Я заграти для малят.
Ти трусни мене легенько —
Бубонці враз задзвенять.
А захочеш грім почути, —
То сильніше в мене гупай.
(Бубон)
У нашій чарівній скриньці є ось такі ве¬селі бубни. 
Давайте з ними потанцюємо.
(Виконують «Танок з бубнами» укр. нар. мелодія, обробка М. Вериківського).
Звуковинка. 	Діти, крім музичних інструментів, які видають металеві 
звуки, існують ще речі, які теж можуть співати металевим голосом. Як ви гадаєте, де можна їх зустріти? (Відповіді дітей).
Давайте заплющимо очі і чарівна скринька перенесе нас з міста Дінь-День в Країну побутових металевих речей.
(Діти заплющують очі, звучить му¬зичний твір С. Майкапара «Музична скринька». Вихователь знімає покри¬вало з столу, на якому розташовані металевий посуд та речі: ложки, каструлі, кришки з каструль, само¬робні бубонці з металевих кришок від пляшок, металеві палички тощо).
Вихователь. 	Діти, подивіться, чи знайомі вам ці речі? Що це? А це? Як ви 
гадаєте, можна на них грати? Давайте спробуємо.
(При необхідності вихователь пока¬зує способи гри на посуді. Діти беруть по одній речі, сідають в коло і викону¬ють на своєму «інструменті» тільки по одному звуку «ланцюжком»).
(Вихователь пропонує дітям разом пограти у веселий металевий ор¬кестр).
Звуковинка.	Я оркестром диригую,
Музикантами керую.
Ось вам знак — рука моя.
Покажу все чітко я.
Як змахну, хай знає кожний:
Починати грати можна. 
Посудний   оркестр   «Веселий   дідусь» Д. Хармса
Жив та був собі дідусь
Маленького зросту,
І сміявся він завжди
Дуже-дуже просто:
Ха-ха-ха (саморобні   бубонці  з   металевих кришок)
та хе-хе-хе, (ложками по каструлі)
хі-хі-хі (металевими паличками по відерцях)
та бух-бух. (двома кришками)
бу-бу-бу (ложками одна об одну)
та бе-бе-бе, (ударяти кришкою об чайник)
дінь-дінь-дінь (металевою паличкою об паличку)
та трюх-трюх. (стукають усі разом). 
Звуковинка. 	З вами весело, малята,
Та мені іти вже час.
Прощавайте, прощавайте
Рада була бачить вас.
Н.О. Чулкова, музичний керівник

----------

Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), muzruk (12.01.2018), n@denk@ (01.08.2016)

----------


## Полечка

_” ВЕСЕЛІ МИШЕНЯТА ”_   / заняття  для середньої групи /.

Програмовий зміст: ознайомити дітей із шумовими та шурхотливими звуками. Вчити добирати звукові характеристики до образу листячка, що шурхотить, виразно відтворюючи ігрові образи. Привернути увагу до розмаїття звукових явищ у природі/дощик, дощ, злива/. Формувати емоційно-радісні відчуття від активної участі у музикуванні. Розвивати тембровий слух, здатність відчувати красу витонченого шумового та шурхотливого звучання. Виховувати естетичний смак.
Обладнання та матеріал: атрибути осіннього саду, листя різних дерев, металофони.
Рекомендований репертуар : вправа «Танок осіннього листячка»
/муз А.Філіпенка/, мовленева гра «Розмова осіннього листячка», «Танок мишенят », координаційна гра «Мишенята», пісня «Осінь», музична п’єса «Дощик».

Зала оформлена як осінній сад. Під музичний супровід заходять діти.
Вихователь.   Надійшла пора осіння,
                       Стала річка синя-синя.
                       А в гаях та у садах
                       Жовте листя на гілках.
                       Ми йдемо осіннім гаєм
                       І по листячку ступаєм.
                       Із дубів та із кленочків
                      Назбираємо листочків.
/Діти збирають листочки, розкидані на підлозі/.
                      Всі листочки позбирали
                      І таночок розпочали.
♫            « ТАНОК ОСІННЬОГО ЛИСТЯЧКА ».
1. Кленові листочки за вітром летять.
    В діток під ногами вони шарудять.
  П-в:   Кружляють листочки в ясній вишині,
            А вітер осінній співає пісні.
2. То вправо , то вліво лягають листки.
   Уже облітають в садочку гілки.
3. І знову листочки за вітром летять,
    В діток під ногами вони шарудять.
Вихователь.   Ось подме вітерець, вітерець пустунець –
                        Полетить тоді листочок під березовий місточок.
/ Імітує подув вітру. Діти з листочками біжать і сідають на стільчики /.
Вихователь.  Ану ж бо послухаємо, як шелестить-шурхоче осіннє листя, коли дме 
                      вітер /діти шурхотять листочками, прислухаються /. 
                       Який звук ви почули?   / - Шелест /.
                         Шелест – це нібито розмова осіннього листя. У кожного з вас у   
                       руках листочки. Придивіться уважно до них. Ось це листочок із            
                       клена /показує/. У кого є такі листочки? Підійдіть до мене /групує 
                       дітей  ”сімейками” /. Тепер послухаємо, про що розповідають ваші 
                       листочки.
Проводиться  м о в л е н е в а   г р а  ” Розмова осіннього листячка ” /за В.Берестовим /. Відповідаючи на запитання дорослого, діти називають дерева, із яких у них листочки, й шурхотять ними.
Осінніх листочків розмову ледь чути:
-	Ви звідки?
-	Ми з кленів.
-	А ви?
-	А ми з яблунь.
-	З тополі.
-	Із вишні.
-	З осики.
-	З черемхи.
-	Із дубу.
-	З берези….

Прийшов листопад   /діти шурхотять листочками/
На порозі морози.
Листочки упали ,    /діти кладуть листочки на підлогу /
Лежать на дорозі.
Вихователь.   Малята, прислухайтеся. Листячко  вже лежить на землі, але ми з 
                       вами знову чуємо якесь шарудіння. Як ви гадаєте, хто може  
                       видавати такий звук у нашому садку?   /Відповіді дітей /.
                       Їжачок, ми знаємо вже спить, мурашки поховалися від  
                       холоду…А, то це, мабуть, мишенята шарудять, шукають щось         
                      смачненьке.
/Декламує вірш, супроводжуючи його  «звуковими» жестами. Діти повторюють за дорослим слова та рухи /.
У норі принишкла миша.
У норі у миші - тиша.
Може, миша щось читає?
Може, миша вишиває?
Може, миша куховарить –
Мишенятам кашу варить?
У норі у миші – тиша…
Чи заснула в тиші миша?
-	Зараз ми покличемо мишку.
♫   Під музику вибігає дитина – Миша.
Мишка.          Малесенька я Мишка.
                       Живу собі в саду.
                       В маленьку свою хатку
                       Завжди я щось несу. А ви хто?
Вихователь   Ми – веселі малюки і танцюєм залюбки.
і діти.
Мишка.         Я запрошую діток розпочати свій танок.
                      Хай танцюють тут завзято
                      Всі маленькі мишенята.
♫                    ” ТАНОК  МИШЕНЯТ ”.
Мишка.        Молодці, мої малята,
                      Ви мов справжні мишенята.
К о о р д и н а ц і й н а   г р а  ” МИШЕНЯТА”.
Тихіше,діти,тихіше,тихіше,
У садку, здається миші.        /Діти навшпиньках ходять, приклавши пальця до губ/.
Зараз чуємо, як в тиші          / ”Прислухаються” /
Шарудять тихенько миші.   / Труть долоні одна об одну /.
Миші дружно вибігають,     / Легко бігають /
Танцювати  починають.     
Чок-чок, каблучок.               / Стукають каблучком /.
Це танок  ”Гопачок”.
Миші носиком потягнуть.    / Роблять вдих-видих /
Миші носиком потягнуть.    / Роблять вдих-видих /
Коли щось отут знайдуть,     / Шарудять пальцями по підлозі /.
Швидко в нірку віднесуть.
Якщо мишу ми впіймаєм,     / Ловлять одне одного в обійми /.
Разом з нею ми пограєм.       / Плескають у долоні одне одному /.
♫     / Музкерівник імітує на металофоні, ніби крапле дощ /.
Мишка.    Діти, подивіться,
Осіннє небо в хмарах,
І дощик накрапає.
Моя нірка всіх малят від дощу сховає.
/ Діти біжать у ” нірку ” – сідають на килимок /.
Музкерівник.   Сумно нам отак сидіти.
                          Заспіваймо пісню діти.
♫           ПІСНЯ  « Осінній мотив ».
Музкерівник /грає на металофоні /
Спочатку хмаринка зронила краплинку.
Дощем уже дощик став через хвилинку.
Дощ сильний в саду,
Він іде, не вщухає.
Маляток гуляти іще не пускає.
♫  Проводиться слухання музичної п’єси «Дощик».
/Діти визначають характер твору. Музичний керівник звертає увагу на зміну темпу та динаміки музики, які передають силу та швидкість природного явища- дощу /дощик, дощ, сильний дощ/.
Повторне слухання музичного твору супроводжується грою дітей на металофонах /.
Вихователь.    Знову сонце виглядає,
 Сад осінній засинає.
 Час із мишкою прощатись
 Та додому повертатись.
 Щоб цю зустріч пам’ятати,
 Треба фарби в руки взяти.
 Намалюємо усі ми
 Тихий настрій свій осінній.
/ Діти йдуть у групову кімнату, де на столиках лежать шаблони осіннього листя, й розмальовують їх /.

----------

Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), muzruk (12.01.2018), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Лариса 0514 (05.06.2019), Марильяна (25.01.2022)

----------


## ОЙКОВ

*"До нас завітав клоун Бім Бом"*
Заняття: музичне за методикою К.Орфа
Група. II Молодша.
Мета. Продовжувати вчити дітей ходити по залу з різними інтервалами та в
різному темпі музики. Відчувати різну виразність музики: повільно - швидко,
голосно - тихо. Розвивати уміння відбивати ритм під музику за допомогою
дерев'яних паличок за системою К. Орфа. Вправляти дітей у розрізненні
ритмічних малюнків Продовжувати вчити дітей співати хором та ансамблево, під
музику та акапелло. Вчити в танку виконувати рухи до зміни мелодії. Розвивати
музичні здібності, пам'ять, увагу. Виховувати інтерес до музичних занять,
виховувати увагу й почуття ритму.
Матеріал. Клоун Бім - Бом, дерев'яні палички, ілюстрації.
Хід.
1. Діти заходять під музику вальсу в зал .
- Діти, сьогодні до нас ще раз завітав наш знайомий клоун Бім - Бом. Він хоче, щоб
ви з ним побігали. (Діти крокують, біжать, а потім присідають за вихователем, ніби
відпочивають).
Сідають на стільці.
Музичне привітання "Добрий ранок".
Дид.гра. "Клоун, який танцює".
- Клоун Бім — Бом вчиться танцювати, але в нього це не дуже добре виходить.
Давайте допоможемо клоуну .(Музичний керівний проплескує ритмічний малюнок, а
дитина відтворює його, імітуючи танок клоуна на столі)
Система К.Орфа.
Бім - Бом дивиться,
У вікно заглядає,
А там крапельки-краплинки
Пострибали прямо з даху.
- Ще сніжок не весь розтанув, тому краплі швидше крапають, а коли весь розтанув
краплі менше і крапають повільно. Так і в музиці швидше будемо стукати, а потім
повільніше.
(Діти відстукують ритм на ритмічних паличках).
Пісня "Ми погріємось на сонці"
Вивчення 1 куплету пісні.
- Діти, Бім - Бом хоче з вами потанцювати.
Музично — ритмічні вправи. Танок "Петрушок".
1ф. - діти біжать по колу, стукаючи брязкальцем об долоню.
2ф. - стають в півколо, викидають ножку вперед.
Зф. - кружляють навколо себе.
4ф. — підходять до середини кола і розходяться.
5ф. - сідають на підлогу, стукають брязкальцем об ніжку.
6ф. - сідають на коліна, стукають брязкальцем об долоню і ховають від дорослого.
7ф. - встають, біжать по колу за дорослим.
8ф. - стають півколом кланяються.
Гра " Курчата гуляють і танцюють."
- Бім — Бом тобі сподобалось у нас, з дітками гратися? Діти, а вам сподобалось з
клоуном гратися.
Діти крокують по залу, дихальні вправи. Аналіз та підсумок заняття.

----------

Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), muzruk (12.01.2018), n@denk@ (01.08.2016)

----------


## ОЙКОВ

*Введення концепцЇЇ Карла Орфа у музичну діяльність.*( не занятие, но по методике Орфа)
Головна мета  вітчизняного музичного виховання
дошкільників - це розвиток музичних і творчих здібностей за допомогою
різних видів музичної діяльності виходячи з можливостей кожної дитини і
формування основ музичної культури.
Усі музичні здібності поєднуються єдиним поняттям
музикальністЬ. "Музикальнысть—це*комплекс здібностей, що розвиваються
на основі вроджених задатків у музичній діяльності, необхідних для
успішного її здійснення" (О.П. Радьінова "Музичний розвиток дітей").
Ядром музикальності є три основні здібності, що необхідні для
успішного здійснення усіх видів музичної діяльності: емоційна чуйність,
музичний слух, почуття ритму.
Емоційна чуйність на музику - це центр музикальності дитини,
основа його музичної діяльності, необхідна для відчуття й осмислення
музичного змісту і його вираження у виконавській і творчій діяльності.
Музичний слух необхідний для чистого интонирования при співі.
Почуття ритму - для руху, танців і грі на музичних інструментах.
Почуття ритму - це сприйняття і відтворення тимчасових відносин
у музиці, здатність активно (рухливо) переживати музику, почувати
емоційну виразність музичного ритму і точно відтворювати його.
Музично-ритмічне почуття є однієї з головних музичних здібностей.
Проблемою розвитку почуття ритму займалися такі педагоги, як Н.А.
Ветлугина, А.Н. Зиміна, К. Орф.
Спираючи на теоретичні основи музичного виховання і з огляду на,
що для нашої дошкільної установи, у якому багато дітей з порушенням
мови й опорно-рухового апарата, ми вирішили скористатися музичною
концепцією Карла Орфа, де ведучу роль займає ритм і музично-ритмічне
виховання. Наша мета - особливий підхід і планування музичних занять
таким чином, щоб вони служили досягненню педагогічних, психологічних
і медичних цілей: загальне зміцнення всього організму - зміцнення м'язів,
поліпшення кровообігу, дихальних процесів, розвиток мускулатури мовної
апарат. А сам процес заняття повинний приносити дітям радість,
позитивно позначатися на психічному здоров'ї дітей, допомагати
розкріпачитися, набутити впевненості в собі, незважаючи на наявні
дефекти.
Система музичного виховання, створеного німецьким
композитором Карлом Орфом, побудована на елементарному музикуванні,
вправи засновані на метричній структурі слова, мови, мелодико-
інтонаційному проголошенні, характері звучання. На чолі впливу на
дитину в цій системі знаходиться музично-театралізована гра, у якій
гармонійно об'єднані спів, мова, жест, танець, гра на музичних
інструментах. Мовні вправи, мелодекламація, різні творчі завдання
сприяють як розвиткові почуття ритму, так і творчому початкові в
ДІЯЛЬНОСТІ Д1ТЄИ. N
На підставі аналізу теоретичного матеріалу була складена програма
розвитку музичних здібностей дітей дошкільного віку "Всесвіт музичних
звуків", що дуже доступно і поступово вводить дітей у метроритм,
стимулює дитячий інтерес і бажання займатися, розвиває почуття ритму.
Дана програма заснована на ігрових завданнях, містить у собі
використання дитячого фольклору, класичної і сучасної музики, що
близька дітям по сприйняттю.
В основу програми покладені принципи музичної педагогіки Карла
Орфа, що сполучаться з досягненнями вітчизняної дитячої музичної
педагогіки.
Основними видами діяльності на заняттях елементарного
музицирования є активні форми: спів, гра на дитячих музичних
інструментах, мовні вправи і рух ("пластичний жест"). Програма органічно
вписується в розділ по музичному вихованню в дитячому саду, що
припускає навчання грі на музичних інструментах. Заняття по даній
програмі розвивають почуття ритму, прищеплюють навичків ансамблевого
музикування, сприяють розвиткові любові й інтересу до музикування,
створюють передумови до формування творчого мислення дітей.
Слово і рух - от ті джерела, з яких народилася музика. Головний
принцип нашої роботи - використання всім простим, елементарним,
доступного дітям. "Елементарне - виходить, що складається з, первинних,
корінних елементів" - відзначає Т.З. Тютюнникова. Елементарна музика
ґрунтується на найпростіших засобах музичної мови: ритмі, тембрі,
динаміку. Вона нерозривно зв'язана з мовою і рухом, тому що є
праосновой музики. В елементарній музиці є вірші, зрозумілі дітям,
прості рухи, спів, мова - усі те, що дуже подобається дітям. Використання
при музицировании злемен тарних музичних інструменті! (звуків
тіла - ляпанців, щигликів ударів, притупувань і простейши. шумових
інструментів, у тім числі і саморобних) вносить у заняти розмаїтість і
незвичайність.
Звернулися ми до методики К. Орфа невипадково. Задумане ним
піввіку назад навчання дітей в імпровізаційному музикуавнні, повною
мірою є тим, що в нас називається особистісно - зорієнтованим
підходом до організації навчально-виховного процесу і спрямовано на
розвиток пізнавальної активності кожної дитини. Діти мають можливість
на кожнім занятті виявити своє внутрішнє "Я", не підкорюючись
загальноприйнятим "шаблонам", створювати і втілювати художні образи,
постійно граючи.
Займаючись з дітьми, ми застосовуємо такий прийом, як
моделювання елементів музичної мови. Моделювання в різних способах
дозволяє показати дитині і відчути в доступній для нього формі
особливості виразних засобів музичної мови і їхній взаємозв'язок,
допомагає сприймати закономірності будівлі музичної мови. Ми
моделюємо ритмічні і звуковисотні відносини, темп, динаміку, фактуру,
форму, використовуючи при цьому наступні види моделювання: мовне
(різні можливості голосу), графічне (опора на зорове сприйняття),
просторове (малювання руками в повітрі), рухове (у русі на місці і по
залі).
Розвиваючи в дітей почуття ритму, ми також приділяємо увагу
музичному рухові. По тому як дитина рухається, наскільки яскраві і
виразні його руху, по тому як упевнено дитина імпровізує під музику,
передаючи в русі визначений образ, можна судити про ступінь розвитку в
нього почуття ритму. Музичний рух ми розглядаємо як засіб розвитку
емоційної чуйності на музику, ритмічності, виразності рухів, уваги,
пам'яті.
У середній віковій групі - це невеликі образні вправи, що
включають у себе елементи імпровізації: "Добра і сердита кицька" - м'який
крок і різке викидання вперед пальців рук зі звуком "Фир-фир", "Обережні
мишки", "Веселі зайчики", "Горді петушки" і т.д.
У більш старшому віці в музичному русі за основу ми беремо образ,
почуття, що передаються музикою. Спочатку діти знайомляться з
музичним добутком, представляють і "проживають" цей образ, потім
пробують передавати його в русі. Саме тут простежується дитяча творчість
і індивідуальність. Звичайно ж варто пам'ятати, що творчість грунтується
вже на наявних навичках. Тому поступово, крок за кроком діти
поповнюють свій музично-руховий досвід. Виконуючи комплекс русі,
запропонованих педагогом, творчість може виявлятися в манері виконання
руху, а при імпровізації дитина сам придумує рухи, "складає" танцювальну
композицію на звучну музику. Для виразної передачі образа ми учимо
дітей використовувати міміку, пантоміміку, застосовувати голос, звуки
мови.
Слухаючи "Вальс квітів" П.І. Чайковськрго, діти передають рухом
м'якість, легкість. Вони начебто самі перевтілюються в чудесні квіти,
намагаються передати усією своєю істотою, як вони красиві, гнучкі,
граціозні. Дошкільники дуже люблять такого роду міні-етюди
("Пустотливий струмочок" під музику Аренского, "Веселі курчата" під
музику Мусоргского "Балет пташенят, що невилупилися," і т.д.). У них
вони одержують можливість самовираження і самонавчання, дивлячись на
творчість інших дітей і педагога.
Звичайно ж, виходить у всіх по-різному, але радість, задоволення
від колективної творчості безцінні.

----------

Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), na4a (13.10.2017), Natuly (01.12.2018), Лариса 0514 (05.06.2019), НАТА ЛИВ (29.03.2021)

----------


## лариса29

*Заняття на розвиток креативності у дітей(старша група)* у ньому я використала методику К. Орфа та "Хор рук" Т. Боровик.

Мета:
розвивати креативність, уяву, увагу, пам’ять, емоційне образне почуття, пластичність. Закріплювати навички співу без напруги; починати співати самостійно; після вступу, вірно влучати на І звук; вміння співати під акомпонемент дитячих музичних інструментів. Закріплювати навички самостійної реакції на початок і кінець музики; самостійно створювати власні таночки та пісеньки. Формувати у дітей вміння виконувати нескладні творчі завдання. Закріплювати навички музикуванню на дитячих музичних та скляних інструментах; передавати  простий ритмічний малюнок; уявляти себе на лісовій галявині.

Обладнання:
Посібник «Колобок», атрибути до хору рук «Зимова фантазія», атрибути до гри «Звуки сніжинки», стіл, пеньок, біла тканина для «сніжних кучугурів», стакани, чашки, вазочки, кришталеві стаканчики, «літрофон», дитячі музичні інструменти.

Музичний керівник
Що за гості поспішають?
Бачу я своїх малят!
Всі проходьте і ставайте,
Всі на місті?
Діти
   Так!

Музичний керівник
   А зараз пригадаємо наше музичне привітання.

Музичне привітання:
-	Добрий день, малята!
-	Добрий день!
-	Який сьогодні настрій?
-	Настрій супер клас!
-	Будемо займатись?
-	Так! Так! Так!
-	Ми будем всі старатись:
-	Будем, як завжди!
-	Будем танцювати і пісні співать,
Прошу вас, малята, за мною повторять!
Діти виконують рухи разом з музкерівником.
 Музичний керівник
   Сьогодні до нас прийшли гості, тож давайте з ними привітаємось.

Поспівка «Добрий день, вам гості»

Музичний керівник
   Діти, я знаю, що ви дуже любите казки, і ось сьогодні я пропоную вам створити свою казочку, а про що вона буде, ви дізнаєтеся тоді, як відгадаєте мою музичну загадку. Тож слухайте уважно.
Музична загадка «Зима»:
Хто наткав полотна,
Аж від лісу до вікна,
І сміється, задається,
Хто ж це, дітки?(зима).
Музичний керівник
  Так, це зима. А скажіть, чи можна намалювати зиму? А чим? (фарбами). А музика може намалювати зиму? Чим? (діти висловлюють будь-які припущення, нарешті з’ясовують – музика «малює» звуками). А давайте заплющимо очі та прислухаємося до  звуків, що «малюють» зиму.
Діти слухають звуки зими.(під час слухання називають ці звуки)

Музичний керівник
   Дітки, погляньте, скільки снігу намела зимонька. А з них утворилося багато сніжних кучугурів. Погляньте ось на цей. Із чого він утворений? (із сніжинок). А ці сніжинки незвичайні – в них живуть звуки. Деякі з них довгі, а інші – коротенькі. В якій який звук – я не знаю. А щоб його дістати, потрібно взятися обережно за кінчик, потягнути його потихеньку та одночасно заспівати звук «А-а-а». ось подивіться, який в мене звук вийшов довгий чи короткий? (витягую 1-у стрічку). А тепер? (витягую 2-у стрічку).
А тепер спробуй Ваня, а тепер Катя, Коля… А тепер всі разом. (співають та витягують стрічки із сніжинок). Ось ви й дізналися, які звуки живуть у сніжинках. 

Гра «Звуки сніжинки».

Музичний керівник
   А тепер уявіть, що ви перетворилися теж на легеньких, біленьких сніжинок, які кружляють-танцюють у повітрі . Кожна сніжинка танцює саме свій таночок, не схожий на таночки інших сніжинок.

Танцювальний етюд «Я – сніжинка».

Музичний керівник
   Молодці, ви так гарно танцювали і натрусили скільки снігу, що з’явився іще один намет і мені здається, що під ним хтось ворушиться. Цікаво, хто ж там ховається? (дістаю Колобка).  Хто це?

Діти
   Колобок!
Музичний керівник
   Діти, я знаю, що ви дуже полюбляєте подорожувати і сьогодні я пропоную вам разом з Колобком помандрувати до зимового лісу. Ви згодні?
Діти
   Згодні!
Музичний керівник
   Отож, наша подорож починається. 

Вправа з Колобком «Біг із зупинкою і біг назад».





Музичний керівник
   Ось ми й у лісі. Якщо гарненько прислухатись, то можна почути багато різних цікавих звуків. Давайте заплющимо очі і прислухаємось до них. Що ви чуєте? На що схожі ці звуки?

Діти слухають «звуки лісу», які створює музкерівник.(стукіт дятла, політ птахів, зайчик стрибає, хурделиця, звук вітру).

Діти
   Звук вітру.
Музичний керівник
   А давайте ми спробуємо голосом створити вітер. Яким звуком можна його зобразити? («У-у-у»).Тоді створіть маленький вітерець…тепер він посилився…і нарешті став великим. І ось вітер нагнав величезну хмару і навкруги стало похмуро. Покажіть виразом свого обличчя цей настрій. 
(діти мімікою показують заданий настрій). Дітки, через таку похмуру погоду наш Колобок теж засмутився. А давайте всі разом подуємо на хмаринку, щоб вона розвіялась і знову стало ясно. (дують).ну, нарешті хмаринка розвіялась і Колобок почав трішки всміхатися. А щоб його настрій знов став гарним, як ви гадаєте, що потрібно? (відповіді дітей…подарувати веселу пісеньку).
Музкерівник
   Правильно, але щоб її подарувати, вам спочатку потрібно її скласти. Дітки, а хто пише музику?(композитори). Тож сьогодні ми з вами будемо маленькими композиторами і кожен з вас складе свою власну веселу пісеньку і подарує її нашому Колобочку. Під час мого співу, Колобок буде рухатись по вашим рученятам, а коли я припиню спів, той у кого опиниться Колобок – буде дарувати йому свою веселу пісню. Тож починаймо грати в композиторів!

Пісенна творчість. «Весела пісенька»:
Мелодію веселу я прошу доспівати
І Колобочку гарний подарувати настрій.

Музкерівник
   Дітки, погляньте, як Колобок посміхається, бо дуже гарні пісеньки у вас вийшли, настільки гарні, що їх можна подарувати всім: і батькам, і вихователям, і один одному, і навіть ось цим біленьким, легеньким сніжинкам, які кружляють у повітрі. Їх нам подарувала білорученька-зима. А чому її так називають, наш Колобок не знає. Що ж робити?
Дитина
   А давайте ми для нього заспіваємо пісню, яка так і називається – «Білорученька-зима».


Музкерівник
   А щоб пісня стала чарівнішою і передала всю красу зими, я пропоную виконати її із музичними інструментами.
Пісня «Білорученька-зима» (з музичними інструментами).
Музкерівник
   Дітки, погляньте, як попрацювала зимонька, навіть стіл засипала своїм сніжком. Зараз я приберу цю сніжну скатертину. (прибираю). Ой, дітки, а що це тут під нею? 
Діти відповідають по-черзі. 
Діти
   Стакани, чашки, вазочки, кришталеві стаканчики.
 Музкерівник
   А із чого вони зроблені? (із скла). З цими речами потрібно поводити себе обережно. Грають на них тихо і легко, щоб не розбити. Послухайте, які у них голосочки?(граю).
Діти
   Тихі, прозорі, світлі, кришталеві.
Музкерівник
   А на що вони схожі?
Діти
   Схожі на голоси бурульок. Здається,  ніби-то сніжинки переливаються на сонці.
Музкерівник
   А зараз проведемо дослід. (стукнути по 2 кришталевих стаканах). Послухайте їх звук. А тепер в один із них я наллю води. (наливаю воду в один стакан). І знову послухайте. Що ви можете сказати? (звук став нижче). (налити ще декілька стаканів). Як змінився звук? Ось так із скляних пляшок можна виготовити музичний інструмент – літрофон! Ось він. Послухайте, як він співає.
Запропонувати дітям пограти на літрофоні та на стаканчиках.

Скляний оркестр «Музична скринька».

Музкерівник
   Подивіться, як Колобочку сподобалася ваша гра. А ще – усім жителям лісу…і ось цим ялинкам (роздаю ялинки)…і ось цим сніжинкам (роздаю сніжинки). І від вашої гри вони хочуть заспівати і закружляти у сніговому вальсі.

Хор рук «Зимова фантазія».




Музкерівник
   Ось наша подорож підійшла до кінця. І наша зимова казочка теж закінчилася. А що вам найбільше сподобалося та запам’яталося у ній, розкажіть Колобочку.
Діти передають Колобка із рук в руки і розповідають про свої враження.


Музкерівник
   А мені сподобалася, створена вами казочка. Молодці. Давайте самі собі поплещемо. Як ви себе почуваєте? Ви щасливі? Давайте закриємо очі та уявимо собі найщасливіший день у житті. Вам тепло, радісно, вас усі дуже дюблять! Відкривайте очі, посміхніться усім.
   Ось і настав час попрощатися із зимовою казочкою, Колобком та нашими гостями.

Поспівка «До побачення».

*Спасибо всем за выложенные материалы в этой теме, с помощью которых я написала это занятие!* :069:  :069:  :040:  :040: 
Діти під веселу музику виходять із зали.

----------

europe (23.10.2016), Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), muzruk (12.01.2018), n@denk@ (17.08.2016), Natalia08 (13.03.2016), ЕЛЕНА_71 (22.11.2017), Лариса 0514 (05.06.2019), Марильяна (25.01.2022)

----------


## natalia100

Предлагаю музыкальные занятия с использованием методики Карла Орфа.
Конспект  заняття  
для  дітей  середньої  групи
(дерев’яні  звуки)

ТЕМА:  «Магазин  іграшок»
Програмовий  зміст: Продовжувати  знайомити  дітей  з дерев’яними  музичними    інструментами  та  прийомами  гри  на  них. Вчити  використовувати  для  озвучування  віршів  «звучащі  жести». Під  час  танку  вчити дітей  свідомо  починати  та  закінчувати  рухи одночасно  з  початком  та  кінцем  музики. Закріплювати навички виразного використання  дерев’яних  звуків, вміння  співвідносити  образ  горобчиків  та  виконавські  прийоми.
                                    Розвивати  чуттєвість  тембрового  слуху, фантазію, уяву.
                                    Виховувати  позитивне  ставлення  до  музики, бережливе  ставлення  до  іграшок.

Обладнання: іграшки  для  «магазину»;
                      музичні  інструменти: ксилофон, ложки, кубики, дерев’яні
                      коробочки, молоточки, палички; 
                      лотки  з  піском.

Репертуар: вірш В.Степанова « Іграшки»; 
                  «Танок ляльок» муз. С. Майкапара;  
                   музично – дидактична гра « Музичні молоточки» муз. О. Тилічеєвої;  
                   пісня « До дитячого садка» муз. М. Дремлюги; 
                  «Горобчики» муз. Ю.Щуровського; 
                  «Рондо з паличками» муз. С.Слонимського

Хід  заняття:

Діти  заходять  до  залу. Одна  частина  залу  перетворена  під  магазин  іграшок.
Вихователь:  Діти, ви  знаєте, що  існує  багато  різних  магазинів. Сьогодні  я  вас  запрошую  до  магазину  іграшок. Давайте  візьмемося  за  руки  і  підемо  до  магазину.
Діти  ідуть  по  колу  і  промовляють:
Дзінь-дзінь-дзінь, дзінь-дзінь-дзінь
Відчиняєм  магазин!
Завітайте, завітайте, 
Що  хто  хоче  вибирайте!

Мовленнєва  гра   «Іграшки»
Діти  промовляють  текст, супроводжуючи  його  «звучащими»  жестами.
Є  іграшки – хихотушки,          (Діти  плескають  в  долоні)
Є  іграшки – торохтушки.     
Реготушки  все  хихочуть,        (Діти  топають   ногами)
Торохтушки – торохтять
Дуже  весело  їм  разом            (Виконують  щиглики  пальцями)
Розлучатись  не  хотять.
Торохтушки – реготушки         (Плескають по колінах)
Заразили  всіх,
Звідусіль  тепер  лунає              (Труть  долоню  об  долоню)
Сміх, сміх, сміх.                         (Плескають  в  долоні)

Вихователь  веде  дітей  біля  прилавка  з  іграшками.
Муз.керівник: малята  подивіться, в  нашому  магазині  
                       ляльки  стали  у  рядок, всіх  запрошують  в  танок. Зараз  ми  з   вами  також  станемо  веселими, красивими  ляльками

 «Танок  ляльок»  муз. М. Майкапара   (Діти  виконують  танок).

Муз. керівник:  Ви  її  не  обминайте  і  з  собою  забирайте,

Лялька:  Я  із  вами  подружуся, а  звуть  мене  Катруся!

Муз.керівник:  Хто  хоче  купити  ляльку?

Вихователь: Хочемо  іграшку  купити, будемо  з  нею  ми  дружити.

Муз.керівник: Щоб  ляльку  ви  могли  забрати,  треба  пісню  заспівати,
                           Треба  пісню  заспівати  і  на  ложках  всім  зіграти. 

Діти  виконують  знайому  пісню  «До  дитячого  садка».

Вихователь  веде  дітей  до  наступного  відділу  у  магазині.

Муз.керівник: Подивіться, в  нашому  магазині  продаються  ось  такі  музичні  молоточки  та  дерев’яні  кубики. Послухайте  які  вони  видають  звуки. (Характеристика  звука  з  показом  гри  на  дерев’яних  інструментах).
Дерев’яний  звук  який?
Він  стучащий   та  сухий.
Теплий  та  тріскучий,
Тихий  та  гримучий.

Вихователь: Тук-тук-тук-тук,                   (Стукають  кулачками  один по одному)
                        Що  це  там  за  дивний  звук?  
                        Молоточки   гучно  б’ють,              (Стукають кулачками по підлозі)
                        До  ігри   усіх  нас  звуть.

Музично-дидактична  гра  «Музичні  молоточки»
Вихователь  співає  слова  та  грає  на  обраному  інструменті, діти  повторюють  за  ним.
Ану, молоточки, Володю, бери,
Я  перша  зіграю, а  ти  повтори.
Дятел  сяде  на сучок:
Тук-тук-тук, тук-тук-тук!
Дятел  бачить, де  жучок, 
Тук-тук-тук, тук-тук-тук.

Ану, ложки, Тетянко, бери,
Я  перша  зіграю, а  ти  повтори.
У  діброві  сильний  град:
Туки-туки-тук, туки-туки-тук,
З  дуба  жолуді  летять:
Туки-туки-тук, туки-туки-тук.

Кубики, Андрійку, скоріше  бери,
Я  перша  зіграю, а  ти  повтори.
Два  бобра  будують  дім:
Тук-тук та тук, тук-тук та тук!
Ані  цвяха  в  них  при  тім, 
Тук-тук та тук, тук-тук та тук!
Вихователь  веде  дітей  до  наступного  відділу  у  магазині.

Вихователь: Діти, у  цьому  відділі  продаються  механічні, заводні  іграшки.

Муз.керівник:  Завітайте, завітайте,
                            Що  хто  хоче, вибирайте!
                            Чия  музика  заграє,
                            Поскоріше  відгадайте.

Слухання  музичного  твору  Ю.Щуровського  «Горобчики»  з  додатковим  супроводом  на  дерев’яних  музичних  інструментах  у  виконанні  вихователя. 
Діти  впізнають  музичний  твір, аналізують  його  характер, називають  темп  і  динаміку  музики, називають  музичні  інструменти, у  супроводі  яких  виконувався  твір.

Вихователь:  Цей  горобчик  все  літає, 
                         Крихти, зерна  він  збирає.
                         Голосно  чиркає, по  саду  виркає.
                         Хочемо  іграшку  купити, 
                         Будемо  з  нею  ми  дружити.

Муз.керівник: Щоб  горобчика  купити,
                           Треба  ось  що  вам  зробити.
                           Інструменти  вибирайте, 
                           Про  горобчиків  заграйте.
Діти  вибирають  дерев’яні  інструменти  і  виконують  твір  разом  з  музичним  керівником.

Вихователь: Дзінь-дзінь-дзінь,
                       дзінь-дзінь-дзінь
                       зачиняють  магазин.
Іграшки  ми  вибирали,
Іграшки  ми  купували.
Непомітно  пройшов  час,
Час  перерви  і  для  нас.
Вихователь  пропонує  дітям  сісти  на  килим.

Муз.керівник: Поки  магазин  іграшок  на  перерві, я  хочу  розповісти  вам  про  іграшки  давніх  часів. У  давнину  не  було  таких  магазинів  і  не  було  таких  яскравих, різноманітних  іграшок. Діти  гралися  всім, що  їх  оточувало: камінцями, коробочками, травичкою, листочками, паличками.  Дітям  дуже  подобалося  слухати  звуки, які  видавали  ці  речі. І  згодом  ці  звуки  переселилися  в  музичні  інструменти. Які  з  цих  речей  могли  видавати  дерев’яні  звуки?  Давайте  і  ми  з  вами  пограємо  як  колись, у  давнину, дерев’яними  паличками.
Вправа  «Рондо  з  паличками»  муз. С.Слонимського

Муз.керівник: Візьміть  по  дві  палички, станьте  у  коло. Уважно  слухайте  музику. Коли  буде  звучати  весела, жвава  музика, ви  будете  бігти  по  колу  один  за  одним, а  коли  музика  зміниться, необхідно  буде  виконати  рухи  за  вихователем.
На  рефрен (частина А) всі  діти  рухаються  по  колу, піднімаючи  та  опускаючи   палички. На  частину  В  виконують  різні  удари  паличками: 
-	«конячки» - ритмічно  стукати  паличкою  об  паличку;
-	«дощик» - присівши  стукати  паличками  по  підлозі;
-	«тихий  крок» - присівши  на  п’яти, стукати  по  колінах;
-	«шарудіння» - потерти  палички  між  долонями.

Муз.керівник: Дітям  подобалося  не  тільки  гратися  з  паличками, а  ще  й  малювати  ними. Давайте  і  ми  з  вами  намалюємо  свої  улюблені  іграшки  на  незвичних  аркушах. 
Діти  підходять  до  столів, де  розташовані  лотки  з  вологим  піском  і  малюють.

----------

Kolpachiha (29.06.2018)

----------


## natalia100

Еще один Конспект  заняття  
для  дітей  середньої  групи
(металеві  звуки)

ТЕМА:  «Чарівна  скринька»
Програмовий  зміст: Розширювати знання    дітей  щодо різноманітності  музичних  звуків. Ввести  в  активний  словник  дітей  поняття  «металеві  звуки».  Познайомити  з  металевими   речами, інструментами та  засобами  гри  на  них. Вчити розрізняти  та  називати  темп  і  характерні  риси  музичного  твору. Закріплювати  вміння  ритмічно рухатися   під  музику, виконуючи  танок  з  атрибутами. Прищеплювати  уміння  відтворювати  зміст  художнього  твору  у  активній  мовленнєвій  та  музичній  діяльності.
                                         Розвивати  темброво-ритмічний  та  інтонаційний  слух.. Виховувати  естетичне  сприймання  навколишнього.

Обладнання: музична  скринька; стіл  з  металевими  музичними  інструментами: металофони, дзвоники, бубни; стіл  з  металевими   речами: каструлі, кришки, ключі, металеві  палички, дитячі  відерця; фланелеграф.

Репертуар:  «Музична  скринька»  С.Майкапар;
                      «Вправа  з  дзвониками» муз. Т.Вількорейської;
                      мовленнєва  гра  «Хмара» із  шотландської  нар. поезії;
                      пісня  «Осінь»  муз  І.Кішко, сл. Т.Волгіної;
                      «Танок  з  бубнами»  укр.нар. мелодія  обробка  М.Вериківського;
                      Посудний  оркестр  «Веселий  дідусь»  Д.Хармса.

Хід  заняття:

Діти  під  музику  заходять  до  залу.

Вихователь: Діти, пригадуєте, ми  з  вами  подорожували  Всесвітом  музичних  звуків? Що  нам  на  згадку  залишила  маленька  Звуковинка?
Вихователь   показує  дітям   музичну  скриньку.

Вихователь:  Музична   скринька – наш  друг  чарівний,
                         У  Всесвіт  звуків  відкриє  шлях  зоряний.
                         Давайте  скоріше  відкриємо  скриньку, 
                         У  гості  покличемо  ми  Звуковинку.
Вихователь  відкриває  музичну  скриньку, і  звучить  п’єса  С.Майкапара  «Музична  скринька»  у  виконанні  музичного  керівника.

Слухання  «Музична  скринька»  муз. С.Майкапара. Під  останні  акорди  музичного  твору  заходить  Звуковинка.

Звуковинка:  До  вас  я  знову  завітала
                         І  рада  дуже  дітвора, 
                         Що  звуки  скриньки  зазвучали
                         І  нам у  подорож  пора.
                        Скринька  таємницями 
                         і  звуками  повна.
                         Музичні  всі  секрети  
                         відкриє  нам  вона. 

Муз.керівник: Сьогодні  ви  почули  чарівну  музику, яку  написав  дитячий  композитор  Самуїл  Моісеєвич  Майкапар. Називається  вона  «Музична  скринька». 

Звуковинка: Музична  скринька – це  механічний  музичний  інструмент, який  починає  звучати, коли  його  відкривають. У  музичній  скриньці  ховається  чарівна  мелодія, яка  повторюється  декілька  раз. Давайте  ми  з  вами  ще  раз  послухаємо  цю  мелодію.
 (Повторне  слухання, після  якого  діти  аналізують  характер  твору)

Звуковинка: Скринька  наша  відкривайся, 
                       Відчиняйся,  чарівна
Таємниці, гарний  настрій
Подарує  нам  вона.

Вихователь: Діти, давайте  з  вами  зазирнемо  в  музичну  скриньку  і подивимося,  які  звуки  в  ній  живуть. 
 Діти  проходять  у  другу  частину  залу, де  розташовані  столи  з  металевими
речами  та  інструментами.

Звуковинка: (вірш  супроводжується  показом  речей  і  інструментів)
В  скриньці  нашій  ціле  місто
                       Назвемо  його  Дінь-день.
                       Звукам  зручно  тут,  не  тісно, 
                       Вони  співають  цілий  день.
                       А  в  середині, погляньте,         
                       Молоточки, дзвоник, спиці
                       Живуть  разом, як  сестриці.
                       Металофони  дружно  б’ють,
                       Чарівні звуки  видають.

Звуковинка: Найменші  мешканці  країни  металевих  звуків  Дінь-день 
Як  квіти  називаються, чудовим  дзвоном  заливаються. Що  це?
Так  – це  маленькі  дзвоники. Давайте  привітаємось  з  ними.

«Вправа  з  дзвониками» муз. Т.Вількорейської

Звуковинка:  В  чарівній  скриньці  живуть  ще  ось  такі  мешканці (показ  металофону). Звуть  їх  металофони. Вони  складаються  з  металевих  пластинок  різної  величини, що  мають певну  висоту  звучання. Грають  на  металофоні  спеціальними  паличками-молоточками. Ось  так (показ).
                         У металофона  дзвінкий  звук
                         І  не  схожий  він  на  стук.
                         Розповім  вам  казку  я. 
                         Про  маленьке  жабеня.
Звуковинка  розповідає  казку, вихователь  викладає  сюжет  на  фланелеграфі, а  музичний  керівник – грає  на  металофоні.

Казка  «Маленьке  жабеня» 
Одного  ранку  маленьке  жабеня  на  ім’я  Квак  прокинулося    і  визирнуло  з  води. Воно  побачило, що  небо  покрите  сірими  хмарками.

Мовленнєва  гра  «Хмара» (супроводжується  «звучащими  жестами»)
Хмара  по  небу  пливла,       
Відра  повні   принесла.
Хмара  брязнула  потому, 
Прокотився   гуркіт   грому.  

Подув  вітер  і  біля  Квака впав жовтий листочок. Квак зрозумів – наступила осінь. Йому  стало  дуже  сумно  і  жабенятко  заспівало осінню  пісню. 

Звуковинка  і  діти  співають  пісню  «Осінь»  муз  І.Кішко, сл. Т.Волгіної.

(Муз.керівник  грає  на  металофоні). 
Раптом  на   Квака  крапля  впала: дінь-дон, 
По  водичці  пострибала: дінь-дон, 
А  за  нею – сто  краплинок: дінь-дон, дінь-дінь-дон
Сто  малесеньких  перлинок: дінь-дон, дінь-дінь-дон
Дощик  сильний  припустив: дінь-дон, дінь-дінь-дон
Гуляти  Квака  не  пустив: дінь-дон, дінь-дінь-дон

Вихователь: Діти, за  допомогою  якого  інструменту  ми  вам  розповіли  казку?
Відповіді  дітей. 

Муз.керівник: А  зараз  відгадайте  загадку:
                           Можу  голосно  і  тихо
                           Я  заграти  для  малят.
                           Ти  трусни  мене  легенько – 
                            Бубонці  враз  задзвенять.
                           А  захочеш  грім  почути, - 
                           То  сильніше  в  мене  гупай.  (Бубон)
У  нашій  чарівній  скриньці  є  ось  такі  веселі  бубни. Давайте  з  ними  потанцюємо.

«Танок  з  бубнами»  укр.нар. мелодія  обробка  М.Вериківського

Звуковинка: Діти, крім  музичних  інструментів, які  видають  металеві  звуки,   існують ще  речі, які  теж  можуть співати  металевим  голосом. Як  ви  гадаєте, де  можна  їх  зустріти? (Відповіді  дітей)
Давайте  заплющимо  очі  і  чарівна  скринька  перенесе  нас  з  міста  Дінь-День  в  Країну  побутових  металевих  речей.  
Діти  заплющують  очі, звучить  музичний  твір  С.Майкапара  «Музична  скринька». Вихователь  знімає  покривало  з  столу, на  якому  розташовані  металевий  посуд  та  речі: ложки, каструлі, кришки  з  каструль, саморобні  бубонці  з  металевих  кришок  від  пляшок, металеві  палички  та   інші.

Вихователь:   Діти, подивіться, чи  знайомі  вам  ці  речі? Що  це? А  це?
Як  ви  гадаєте, можна  на  них  грати? Давайте  спробуємо.
При  необхідності  вихователь  показує  способи  гри  на  посуді. Діти  беруть  по  одній  речі, садяться  в  коло  і  виконують  на  своєму  «інструменті»  тільки  по  одному  звуку  «ланцюжком». 

Вихователь  пропонує  дітям  разом  пограти  у  веселий  металевий  оркестр. 

Звуковинка: Я  оркестром  диригую, 
                        Музикантами  керую.
                        Ось  вам  знак – рука  моя.
                        Покажу  все  чітко  я.
                        Як  змахну, хай  знає  кожний:
                        Починати  грати  можна.

Посудний  оркестр  «Веселий  дідусь»  Д.Хармса
Жив  та  був  собі  дідусь
Маленького  зросту
І  сміявся  він  завжди
Дуже-дуже  просто:
Ха-ха-ха                         (саморобні  бубонці  з  металевих  кришок)
Да  хе-хе-хе                   (ложками  по  каструлі)
Хі-хі-хі                           (металевими  паличками  по  відерцях)
Да  бух-бух.                   (двома  кришками)
Бу-бу-бу                         (ложками  одна  об  одну)
Да бе-бе-бе                    (ударяти  кришкою  об  чайник)
Дінь-дінь-дінь               (металевою  паличкою  об  паличку)
Та  трюх-трюх               (стукають  усі  разом).

Звуковинка:  З  вами  весело, малята, 
                         Та  мені  іти  вже  час.
                         Прощавайте, прощавайте
                         Рада  була  бачить  вас.

----------

Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), Natalia08 (13.03.2016), tanya. (06.05.2021), Лариса 0514 (05.06.2019)

----------


## Пензева Людмила

*НАДЕЖДЫ МАЛЕНЬКИЙ ОРКЕСТРИК*
Никто из нас не может похвастаться наличием лишних денежных средств. Их часто не хватает на необходимое, не то что на приобретение экзотических инструментов. Но даже и при наличии денег не всегда есть возможность добраться до столичных музыкальных магазинов. Тем более — до зарубежных.
Однако если вы решили попробовать работать по системе Карла Орфа, подобные затруднения не будут для вас препятствиями.
Самые оригинальные инструменты вы с помощью родителей и детей в силах изготовить сами. Ими станут шумелки, шуршалки, стучалки, звенелки и свистелки, сделанные из подручных материалов.
*ШУМЕЛКИ*
В качестве шумелок могут быть использованы любые маленькие коробочки и пластмассовые баночки (из-под «киндер-сюрпризов», из-под кремов и шампуней), заполненные на одну треть рисом, фасолью, горохом и т.п. материалами, способными шуметь.
*ЗВЕНЕЛКИ*
Делаются из различных маленьких колокольчиков и бубенцов. Если таких нет, изобретаются различные «звенящие ожерелья».
Первый способ изготовления ожерелья
В металлических пробках из-под пива надо проделать дырочки, через дырочки пропустить леску. Такое ожерелье прекрасно звенит.
Второй способ
Для изготовления ожерелья берутся различные металлические трубочки. Подвешенные на леске или проволоке, они тоже прекрасно звенят.
Третий способ
На леску нанизывают скорлупки грецких орехов или фисташек. Они скорее гремят, чем звенят.
*СВИСТЕЛКИ*
Чтобы получился свист, надо во что-то дуть. Для этого берутся хорошо промытые стеклянные пузырьки из-под лекарств или чистые стеклянные пробирки. Годятся даже трубочки от пипеток.
Чтобы у свистелок была разная высота звука, они заполняются водой. Опытным путем можно выстроить настоящий звукоряд.
Способны звучать и пластмассовые бутылочки из под кока-колы или минералки, заполненные на какую-то часть водой.
*СТУЧАЛКИ*
Самый простой ударный инструмент получается из двух палочек, которыми надо ударять друг о друга. Можно в комплект к ним добавить деревянный брусочек, по которому наносятся удары.
А если нарезать деревянные полоски разной длины из паркетин и стучать по ним, это уже прообраз ксилофона. На палочку можно нанизать скорлупки грецкого ореха так, чтобы они свободно двигались. Встряхивая палочку, получаем звук наподобие того, который получается, если потрясти бухгалтерские счеты. Последние, кстати, тоже являются прекрасным музыкальным инструментом.
*ШУРШАЛКИ*
В отличие от стучалок, издают более тихий звук. Например, можно тереть друг о друга две шишки: получается таинственное шуршание. Можно издавать шуршащие звуки при помощи мятой газеты. Можно стучать по донышкам стаканчиков от йогуртов — получается глухой, но выразительный звук.
А можно просто пересыпать скорлупки от фисташек из одной руки в другую или из одной коробочки в другую. Звук в этом случае напоминает шум дождя или водопада.
*ЩИПАЛКИ*
Готовой щипалкой является яйцерезка, которая звучит очень симпатично — похоже на мышиный писк.
Можно сделать маленький лук с леской вместо тетивы. Эту леску и надо щипать. (Лук, кстати, был первым струнным инструментом в истории человечества.) На лук можно натянуть две или три лески. Тогда вы получите прообраз настоящей арфы.
На плотные цилиндрические коробочки из-под лимонных долек или из-под чипсов натяните тонкую (аптекарскую) резинку. Резиночка, натянутая над пустым пространством коробочки, должна быть хордой верхней окружности. Если резиночек две или три, на таких первобытных гусельках уже можно играть простейшие песенки.
Еще проще: канцелярские резиночки натягиваются над пустым спичечным коробком. Важно помнить, что резинка должна быть натянута упруго, не провисать. Поэтому, возможно, ее надо обернуть вокруг коробка два или три раза.
Глядишь — и в вашем распоряжении уже целый оркестр в духе Винни-Пуха, сочинявшего бурчалки и сопелки. Успех зависит только от вашего желания и фантазии.
Татьяна РОКИТЯНСКАЯ,
Марина АРОМШТАМ

----------

Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), muzruk (12.01.2018), Natuly (01.12.2018), trinya116 (07.01.2016), Лариса 0514 (05.06.2019)

----------


## оленька22

“ПУШИСТЫЙ УРОК” 
Тематическое занятие по принципам Карла Орфа для детей младшего дошкольного возраста.
Цели занятия: 
•	развивать ритмический, интонационный, тембровый слух в звукоподражательных музыкальных играх со словом и инструментами; 
•	формировать определенные навыки общения, используя интонацию, мимику, жесты. 
Пособия и материалы: 
•	музыкальные инструменты; 
•	шапочки животных; 
•	фонограмма. 
Ход занятия
Предлагаю детям отгадать загадку: 
Кто сметану любит?
Кто клубочком спит?
А когда погладят
Песню заурчит?
Да, это наши любимые животные кошки. Я хочу вместе с вами отправиться к ним в гости. Хотите?
Весело нам жить на свете,
Мы к котятам в гости едем.
Поезд отправляется – 
Поездка начинается.
1. Рече-двигательное упражнение “Поезд”
Поезд подает сигнал,	
Он стоять уже устал,	дети тянут “у – у – у”
Набирает поезд ход,	
Свою песенку поёт.	
Дети двигаются дробными шагами, произносят “чух – чух” с ускорением и замедлением темпа. В конце на выдохе произносят “пш – ш – ш”.
Вот уютный светлый дом,
Наши киски живут в доме том.
2. Давайте попробуем изобразить повадки кошек.
Осторожно, словно кошки,
До дивана от окошка,
На носочках я пройдусь.
Лягу и в кольцо свернусь…
А теперь пора проснуться,
Распрямиться, потянуться.
Я легко с дивана спрыгну.
Спинку я дугою выгну,
А теперь крадусь, как кошка,
Спинку я прогну немножко,
А из блюдца молочко
Полакаю язычком,
Лапкой грудку и животик
Я помою, словно котик.
И опять свернусь колечком,
Словно кот у теплой печки.
Под спокойную музыку, дети выполняют движения по тексту, импровизируя по – своему движения.
3. Коммуникативная игра “Два кота”
Та-та два кота	стоят парами по кругу
Восемь лапок, два хвоста.	лицом к друг другу.
Серый кот в чулане,	выполняют хлопки с друг другом,
Все усы в сметане.	поворачиваются спинками 
Черный кот полез в подвал	и парами двигаются боком
И мышонка там поймал.	приставным шагом в центр.
	Так же двигаются из круга.
	С окончанием, повернувшись 
	Лицом обхватывают друг друга.
4. Русская народная потешка “У кота воркота” (модель Т.Э. Тютюньниковой).
Дети делятся на две группы:
1-я часть сидит в центре круга, поют песню под аккомпанемент инструментов.
2-я водит хоровод вокруг кота. На припев останавливаются и разомкнув руки, “качают колыбель”.
– Но кошки не всегда спят, они ещё и много трудятся.
5. Песня “Цап – царапки” Л.Гусевой (сб. “Колокольчик” № 9 1998 г.).
Дети выполняют образные движения в конце песни можно предложить каждому ребенку пропеть по – своему “Мяу”, изучить возможности своего голоса.
Я котят благодарю,
Всех к себе плясать зову.
6. “Весёлые котята” на мотив “Если нравится тебе”.
Если кушаешь ты рыбку,
Делай так: “Мур, мур!” – 2 раза – облизываются 2 раза.
Если кушаешь ты рыбку,
То не прячь в усах улыбку. 
Если кушаешь ты рыбку,
Делай так “Мур – мур!” – облизываются
Если пес полез кусаться,
Делай так: “Фыр! Фыр!” – 2 раза раздувают щеки выгнув спинки
Если пес полез кусаться,
Приготовься защищаться.
Если пес полез кусаться,
Делай так: “Фыр! Фыр!” 
Если киска схватит мышку,
Делай так: “Цап – Цап” – царапающие движение руками.
Если киска схватит мышку,
Дай за это ей сосиску.
Если киска схватит мышку,
Делай так: “Цап – цап”.
Если любят кошку люди,
Делай так: “Кис – Кис” – 2 раза поглаживающие движения 
Если любят кошку люди,
Кошка верным другом будет.
Если любят кошку люди,
Делай так: “Кис – кис”.
Вот на солнышке пригрелись,
Спать котятам захотелось.
7. Игра “Котята” – двигательная импровизация.
На ковре котята спят – лежат парами, спинками к друг другу.
Мур, – Мур, Мур – Мур!
Просыпаться не хотят.
Тихо спят спина к спине
И мурлыкают во сне – мурлыкают.
Вот на спинку все легки – перевернулись, “шалят” кто как хочет.
Расшалились все они.
Лапки вверх и все подряд
Все мурлыкают, шалят.
Вот идет лохматый пес,
А зовут его Барбос.
Барбос: 
Тут котята все шалят? – дети прислушиваются, затем разбегаются.
Напугаю всех котят.
Нет красивей наших Кис.
Вот вам маленький сюрприз.
Вносят в большой корзине живого кота. Дети гладят его, говорят ему ласковые слова.
– Нам с котятами пора проститься и обратно возвратиться.
Уезжают на чем приехали.

----------

Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), muzruk (12.01.2018), n@denk@ (01.08.2016)

----------


## оленька22

“МЫШИНЫЙ УРОК”
Тематическое занятие по принципам Карла Орфа для детей младшего дошкольного возраста.
Программное содержание: 
•	развивать внимание и быстроту реакции; 
•	учить выразительно передавать игровые образы; 
•	формировать эмоционально – радостные ощущения от активного участия в музицирование. 
Пособия: 
•	музыкальные инструменты; 
•	шапочка кота; 
•	бутафорский кусочек сыра. 
Ход занятия
Занятие можно начать с загадки про мышку.
В этом доме на опушке
Проживает мышь – норушка
С малыми ребятами,
Веселыми мышатами.
Из бутафорского куска сыра и из корочек выбегают дети – мышки и начинают двигаться по залу.
1. “Мышата” двигательное упражнение (фонограмма, музыка “Мышки” Жилинского.)
Тише, тише, тише, тише – ходят образно, палец к губам.
Поселились в доме мыши,
И теперь звучит в тиши
ши, ши, ши.
Мышки ночью выбегают, – легко бегают.
Мышки пляски затевают.
Чок – чок – каблучок – стучат каблучком
Вот так танец “Чопачок”.
Мышки носиком потянут, – втягивают носом воздух.
Мышки носиком потянут,
Как на кухне что найдут, – руками двигают вперед – назад, шевеля пальчиками.
Быстро в норку отнесут.
Если мышку мы поймаем, – разводят руки в стороны, ловя друг друга в объятия.
Очень мышку напугаем.
Ей от нас уж не уйти
Пи – пи – пи
2. “Мышки” – координационная игра.
Вышли мышки как-то раз – мышки крадутся, прислушиваясь к шороху.
Поглядеть который час (шорох изображается бумагой и т.п.)
Раз, два, три, четыре,
Мышки дернули за гири. – хлопки
Вдруг раздался страшный звон... – дети ударяют по тарелкам, крышкам от кастрюль, сковороде и т.д..
Бом! Бом! Бом! 
Убежали, убежали,
Убежали мышки вон! – разбегаются
Дети проговаривают с соответствующей интонацией.
Маленькие мышки забрались в кладовку со своими подружками… давайте присядем, а колени будут у нас понарошку кладовками для мышек.
3. Пальчиковая игра “5 мышек”.
Пять маленьких мышек – шевелят всеми пальцами обеих рук.
Забрались в кладовку.
В бочонках и банках
Орудуют ловко.
На сыр забирается 1-я мышка, – выставляют большой палец.
В сметану ныряет 2-я мышка, – выставляют указательный палец.
А третья с тарелки все масло слизала, – выставляют средний палец.
Четвертая в миску с крупою попала, – выставляют безымянный палец.
А пятая мышка медком угощается. – выставляют мизинец.
Все сыты, довольны. – потираем ладони.
Вдруг… Кот просыпается. – вытягивают коготки.
“Бежим!” – пропищала 
Подружкам малышка,
И спрятались в норку
Проказницы мышки – прячут руки за спину
Мышки весело живут,
Мышки песенки поют.
4. Песня “Веселые мышата” Ю. Парфенов.
Инсценируют песню.
Инструменты выбирайте,
И со мною вы играйте.
5. “Веселый оркестр” на проигрыш.
Я на барабане весело играю, – дети играют на барабанах.
Ну а мне мышата дружно помогают. 
А теперь на дудочке весело играю, 
Ну а мне мышата дружно помогают. – дети играют на дудочках.
Я на колокольчиках весело играю,
Ну а мне мышата дружно помогают. – дети играют на колокольчиках.
Я на молоточках весело играю,
Ну а мне мышата дружно помогают. – дети играют на молоточках.
А я на тарелках весело играю,
Ну а мне мышата дружно помогают. – дети играют на тарелочках.
Я на ксилофоне весело играю,
Ну а мне мышата дружно помогают. – дети играют на ксилофоне
Мы на инструментах весело играем,
Ну а мне мышата дружно помогают. – дети играют на всех инструментах.
6. Музыкальная игра “Хитрый кот” (“Колокольчик” № 12 1999 г.).
Выходит кот, присаживается на корточки, мышки гуляют, поют песню, с окончанием песни кот ловит мышей.
Мышки убегают в свои норочки.
Мышки убежали, тихо стало в зале.
Конец занятия.

----------

Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), muzruk (12.01.2018)

----------


## darias

> доброго дня вам! якщо можна допоможіть будь-ласка з Карлом Орфом ( заняття для молодшої групи)!!!)))Буду дуже вдячна!


В мене є заняття для старшої групи. Як вам його скинути?

Я його просто викладаю тут. 
Конспект музичного заняття на тему: ”Що таке музика?”
старший дошкільний вік
(за системою Карла Орфа)
Мета:
	Слухання музики – формувати досвід музичних вражень, розвивати мислення, творчу уяву,
 бажання слухати найкращі зразки світової класичної музики, 
вдосконалювати вміння самостійно визначати характер, настрій, 
інтонації музичного твору, засоби музичної виразності, вживати музичні терміни, 
закладати основи музичного смаку.
Співи – вчити співати природним голосом, без напруження, легким звуком, м’яко, 
правильно передавати мелодію та настрій пісні, чітко вимовляти слова,
 брати дихання між музичними фразами, співати злагоджено у заданому темпі, 
прислухатися до співу інших дітей, до звучання інструменту, виховувати любов до пісні, 
бажання співати.
Гра на музичних інструментах – розвивати інтерес до активної гри на музичних інструментах, 
учити зосереджуватися на грі, створювати музичний образ, самостійно передавати настрій музики,
 розвивати відчуття мелодійності, ритму, продовжувати вчити правильного поводження з музичними інструментами, 
закріпити прийому гри на них.
Обладнання:
1)	Іграшки – фігурки звірів; декорації до казки ”Колобок”.
2)	Камінець; склянки з водою і без води, дзвіночок, паперові стрічки, 
поліетиленовий пакет, чайна ложка, однакові склянки, наповнені водою різного кольору до різного рівня; 
дерев’яні ложки; натягнута між двома опорами нитка;
3)	Аудіо запис твору П. Чайковського ”Підсніжник”
4)	Ширма, музичні інструменти.
Попередня робота:
Розучити з дітьми пісню ”Я Лисичка, я сестричка” з опери Миколи Лисенка ”Коза-дереза”.
Хід заняття
На столі розміщено декорації настільного театру до казки ”Колобок”. 
Усіх дійових осіб озвучує музичний керівник.
					Музичний керівник 
Діти, сьогодні ми помандруємо у королівство Музики. А перед тим завітаємо до наших знайомих Діда з Бабою.
 Погляньте, до якої казки ми потрапили? Правильно, це казка “Колобок”. А ось і сам Колобок. 
Лежить на підвіконні – сумує. 
Раптом чує, що Сорока-Білобока кричить: ”Музика у лісі! Музика у лісі!”. 
Колобок подумав: ”що то за музика?”Стриб, тай утік і від Баби і від Діда. 
Котиться Колобок лісовою стежкою, коли на зустріч йому – Зайчик. 
Колобок і запитує: ”що таке музика?”. А Зайчик відповідає:
	Музика – це звук.
	Це коли…
	Кіт муркоче,
Грім гуркоче,
Дощик ллється,
Скло десь б’ється.
Вітер віє сніговії.
Дзвони дзвонять
Череду гонять,
Трава шелестить,
Джміль пролетить,
І коли ти чуєш стук – 
Вся це зветься просто Звук.
Діти, Зайчик каже, що звук виникає дуже просто, давайте спробуємо самостійно утворити звук.
	Я пропоную дітям утворити звуки різними способами, зокрема:
-	Перелити воду зі склянки у склянку;
-	Постукати камінцем об стіл;
-	Подмухати на паперову  смужку;
-	Пошарудіти поліетиленовим пакетом;
-	Постукати чайною ложкою по склянках наповнених водою різних рівнів;
-	Постукати дерев’яними ложками одна об одну;
-	Посмикати натягнуту між двома стійками нитку.
Музичний керівник
Діти, Зайчик пропонує утворити мелодію, 
об’єднавши всі отримані звуки. 
Давайте спробуємо заграти свою мелодію за допомогою шумових інструментів.
Музичний керівник
Діти, яка зараз пора року?
Весна – прекрасна пора року. У всі часи вона надихала митців до творчості, 
оспівування її неперевершеної краси. Композитор П. Чайковський, 
музику якого ви вже чули раніше, також написав чудові весняні п’єси, 
що увійшли до його музичного альбому ”Пори року”. 
Одну з цих п’єс ви послухаєте сьогодні.
Які квіти з’являються найпершими? 
П’єса, яку ви зараз послухаєте, присвячена весняному місяцю – квітню і має назву ”Підсніжник”.
Якби ви були композиторами і захотіли музиці розповісти, як розте квітка, 
куди б ви повели мелодію: вгору чи вниз? (Вгору). Чому?(тому що квітка тянеться до сонця)
	Давайте у тиші жестом руки спробуємо зообразити, 
як пробивається маленький паросток з під-землі. 
А тепер послухайте, як це відобразив у своїй музиці П. Чайковський.
	Звучить аудіозапис п’єси ”Підсніжник”.
Яким ви уявили підсніжник?
 Це вокальний чи інструментальний твір? 
У якому темпі виконується ця п’єса? Чому?
Музика п’єси за настроєм похмура чи світла? (світла)
Отже, твір написаний у мажорі. 
Ви певно помітили, що музика протягом п’єси звучить з різною силою.
 Як думаєте, чому?(тому що квітка розвивається: 
вона ніжна, тендітна, але все ж має силу, щоб пробитися крізь землю)
Настрої та образи весни приваблюють не лише композиторів, а й живописців.
 Ось погляньте картину ”Перші підсніжники”. 
Чи схожі ці підсніжники на квітку, образ якої втілив у своєму творі П. Чайковський? 
А ці квіти на картинці.
Музичний керівник
Колобку, ти зрозумів, що таке Музика?
Колобок
Так, тільки у мене виникло ще одне запитання: хто такий композитор? 
Покочуся далі і дізнаюся.
Музичний керівник
Котиться колобок, а на зустріч йому… Хто, діти? Вовк.
Колобок
Добрий день, Вовче. Допоможи мені. Може ти знаєш хто такий композитор? 
Вовк
Чув я щось… Може він малює картини?
Музичний керівник
Так, діти?
Діти
Ні. Картини малює художник.
Вовк
Може він пише вірші?
Діти
Ні. Вірші пише поет.
Вовк
А хто ж такий композитор?
Музичний керівник
Діти, давайте допоможемо Вовку і Колобку дізнатися хто такий композитор?
Діти
Композитор – це людина, яка пише музику.
Колобок
Як він записує музику?
Музичний керівник
Покотився Колобок далі, а на зустріч йому… Хто? Ведмідь.
Колобок
Добрий день, Ведмедю! Так мені дізнатися хочеться як можна записати музику: літерами чи цифрами…

Ведмідь
Це ж усім відомо – нотами,
Ноти – символи незвичні
І доволі симпатичні,
Означать кожен звук – 
Миші писк і дощу стук.
Колобок
Дякую, Ведмедю!
Музичний керівник
Покотився Колобок далі. А на зустріч йому:”Хто?”(Лисичка)
Лисичка
Ой, а хто це такий смачненький та кругленький по ліску блукає? 
Колобок
Це я – Колобок.
Лисичка
Щось трішки недочуваю, підійди поближче. 
Та сядь мені на язичок і я все зрозумію, що ти там белькочеш.
Музичний керівник
Діти, треба нашого Колобка виручати, пісеньку про Лисичку заспівати. 
Лисичко-сестричко Колобок маленький, говорить тихо,
 а наші дітки тобі пісеньку дзвінко заспівають.
 А коли вже наша пісня тобі сподобається, не їж, будь-ласка, колобка.
Лисичка
Добре, із задоволення послухаю вашу пісню. 
(Діти виконують пісню ”Я Лисичка, я сестричка” з опери М. Лисенка “Коза дереза”)
Гарна пісня, та не хочеться мені з вами розcтаватися. Давайте діти, пограємо трішки.
	Музичний керівник проводить музично-дидактичну гру ”Бубон чи брязкальце” 
(Діти мають відгадати, який музичний інструмент звучить за ширмою)
	Діти, давайте з вами заграємо на музичних інструментах?
	(грають на дитячих музичних інструментах в супроводі баяна українську народну мелодію ”Ой єсть в лісі калина”)
Музичний керівник
Діти, а тепер ми з вами будемо імітувати під музику в рухах, як ходить вовчик, зайчик, ведмедик, лисичка. (я граю різні мелодії, а діти показують як ходять звірі)

----------

Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), Maria-- (27.01.2022), muzruk (12.01.2018), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), trinya116 (19.04.2016), Кремень (30.07.2017), Лариса 0514 (05.06.2019)

----------


## Елена Ампилогова

“Хай лине пісня!”

        Музична розвага з використанням методики О.Соболєвої та К.Орфа
                         для дітей старшого дошкільного віку

                    (Творчість дітей через музичну діяльність)
 (Біля центральної стіни стоять три хатинки. Між ними – бутафорські дерева, кущі. Під фонограму пісні “Разом весело нам йти” В.Шаінського до зали заходять діти з музичними інструментами, стають у півколо перед глядачами)

                         Музична розспівка “Добрий день”

Музичний керівник. – Добрий день вам, діти!
Діти.                             -  Добрий день!
Діти зліва.                   -  Добрий день вам, жабки!
Діти справа.                -  Кав-ква-ква!
Діти зліва.                   -  Добрий день вам, киці!
Діти справа.                -  Няв-няв-няв!
Діти зліва.                   -  Добрий день, телятка!
Діти справа.                -  Му-му-му!
Усі діти.                       -  Добрий день вам, гості!
Гості.                            -  Добрий день!

Вед.  Ось і привіталися. Одразу стало тепліше і веселіше. І настрій у всіх покращав!

                     Вірш “Найкраща іграшка”, А.Костецький

Дівчинка.  Не вгадать тобі нізащо,
                    Котра з іграшок найкраща!
Хлопчик.   Знаю, трактор заводний!
Дівчинка.  Зовсім ні!
Хлопчик.   Електрична залізниця!
Дівчинка.  Помилився!
Хлопчик.   Ну, тоді це пароплав!
Дівчинка.  Не вгадав!
Хлопчик.   Зрозуміло, це – літак!
Дівчинка.  Знов не так!
Хлопчик.   Добре, відповідь я дам:
                    Та, яку зробиа ти сам!
Діти.           Ось яку зробив я сам! (Діти показують гостям саморобні 
                                                                                 музичні інструменти).

                                                 “Дощик”, укр.нар.пісня
           (Діти грають на саморобних музичних інструментах і співають.
          Після пісні під музику Е.Гріга “В печері гірського короля” до зали 
          забігає Піснеїд).

          Піснеїд.  Хто тут співає?
                          Мені спати заважає?
                          Я ненажерливий Піснеїд!
                          Злий-презлий старючий дід!
                          Не люблю пісень веселих,
                          Що співають у оселі!
                          Всіх я враз порозгоняю,
                          Ваші пісні поз’їдаю!
                          Ням! Ням! Ням!
            (Піснеїд бігає повз дітей, манипулює руками, роблячи вигляд, що   
            забирає та з’їдає звуки. Потім погладжує живіт, потягується, 
            позіхає,  виходить із зали). 

          Вед.  Що трапилось? Невже ми і справді лишилися без пісні? 
                    Може, спробуємо заспівати іншої?
                     (Звучить вступ до “Веселих черевичків” А.Філіпенка, але 
                   діти тільки беззвучно розкривають ротики – пісні немає, і 
                   малюки сумно сідають на килим).

          Вед.  Ми не будемо слабкими, сумними. Давайте наберемося сили 
                    у сонячного проміння, а там щось та й придумаємо.

                                         Гра “Сонечко”, муз. Е.Гріга
              (Діти складають сонечко із променів. Після того, як 
              промінчики складено, з’являється Сонце – піднімається на 
              шторі вгору.  Діти стають жвавими, веселими, 
              пританцьовують, підігрують  на музичних інструментах, 
             пробують співати, але нічого не виходить).

           Вед.  Не сумуйте! Зараз володарка у природі – Цариця Осінь! 
                     Давайте її попросимо допомогти нам!

           Діти.  Просимо! 

           Вед.  Тільки просити будемо пошепки, щоб не почув Піснеїд і не 
                     перешкодив!

           Діти (пошепки говорять закличку).  Осінь, Осінь, поможи!
                                                                       Що робити нам, скажи!
          (Раптом від бутафорського дерева відривається гілочка з  
               чотирма   листочками).

Вед.  Ось і допомога надійшла від Цариці Осені! Дякуємо! (Зачитує завдання, написані на листиках)

1-й листочок: “Щоб перемогти Піснеїда, потрібно знайти ноти, 
                          скрипічний ключ та нотний стан”.
2-й листочок:  “Скрипічний ключ знаходиться у хатинці Півника. 
                           Знайдіть її”.
3-й листочок:  “Нотний стан – у хатинці Жабки, а де це – знайдіть 
                            самі!”
4-й листочок:  “Нотки охороняє Лисичка. Щасти вам!”

Вед.  Скільки завдань! Ви готові, діти, до перешкод?.. Поділимося на
          три групи, щоб не гаяти  часу. Перша група шукає хатинку Жабки. 
          Друга – шукає хатинку Лисички, а третя – хатику Півника. Тільки
          ж діти без дорослих подорожувати не можуть. (Ведуча
          звертається до гостей). Шановні гості! Хто нам допоможе та 
          очолить групи дітей?
   (Виходять дорослі, зі своїми підгрупами готуються до подорожі, проводячи гру О.Соболевої “Знайомство”).

Вед.  Поки групи готуються до подорожі, ми з вами, шановні гості, 
          розімнемося.

           Робота з папером. (Виготовлення птаха обриванням)

Вед. (звертаючись до дітей та дорослих).
         Ви готові до подорожі?

           (Відкривається завіса, звучить металофон. Перша група дітей 
        знаходить свою хатинку Жабки. Стукають у теремок, 
        з’являється Жабка - лялька).

Жабка.  Ой, скільки дітей та гостей!  (Співає) Добрий день, ква-ква-ква!

Діти (розспівкою відповідають). Добрий день, Жабко!

Жабка.  Щось ви сумні. Чула, чула чому. Вітерець все розказав. І мені
               сумно. Хатинка велика, а живу в ній сама, немає у мене друзів. 
               Сумую я.

Діти.  Жабко, ми будемо твоїми друзями. Пограємось з тобою, 
           розвеселим!

            Дитина.  Жабко, а ти любиш загадки?

            Жабка.   Так.

            Діти.       У воді сидить охоче,
                            Та не риба і не рак,
                            Витраща булькаті очі
                            І співає: “Кум-квак!”

            Жабка.  Та це ж загадка про мене!

            Діти.      Вірно!

            Жабка.  А я теж хочу розвеселити вас. Давайте пограємо в рими.
                           Швидко слово називай,
                           До нього риму добирай!
                           Гілка...

             Діти.     Сопілка, тарілка, білка....

            Жабка.  А тепер доберіть рими до слова рукавичка.

            Діти.      Косичка, сестричка, річка, синичка, полуничка....

            Жабка.  Так, вірно. А ще в мене є чарівні листочки, на яких 
                           написані склади слів. Будь ласка, спробуйте викласти 
                           моє ім’я.

                                        (Діти викладають слово “Жабка”)

             Жабка.  Скажіть, діти, де я живу?

            Діти.       На болті!

            Жабка.   Викладіть із листочків слово “Болото”.

                                         (Діти викладають слово “Болото”)

            Жабка.   Ой, і розвеселили ви ж мене! Мені тепер так добре 
                             стало. І як багато з’явилося у мене друзів. Дякую! А за 
                             це я вам дам подарунок. Зараз! Зараз! (Виносить
                              нотний стан).

            Діти.       Дякуємо тобі, Жабко!

            Жабка.  До побачення! Приходьте ще до мене в гості! Я завжди      
                           буду чекати нових друзів!

            Діти.      До побачення, Жабко!

                 (Нотний стан віддають Ведучій і діти сідають)

Вед.  А тепер для нотного стану треба знайти нотки. Ви готові вирушити 
         в подорож до Лисички, здобувати нотки?

Діти другої групи.  Готові!

        (Діти підходять до хатинки Лисички, стукають. З’являється Лисичка - лялька)

Діти.  Добрий день, Лисичко! Ми прийшли до тебе за нотками.

Лисичка.  Діти, щоб заробити нотки, нам треба виконати завдання. За 
                   кожне завдання в даю вам по нотці. Скажіть, а чи вмієте ви 
                   рахувати?... Із скількох ноток композитор пише музику?

                      (Діти рахують ноти вперед і назад)

Лисичка.  Молодці! Отримуйте нотку. А тепер виконайте наступні 
                   завдання:
2 – орієнтація в просторі;
3 – назвати геометричні фігури;
4 – викласти із геометричних фігур Лисичку;
5 – на малюнку знайти правильну доріжку до хатинки Півника.

Лисичка.  Молодці, діти! Добре виконали усі завдання і за це в 
                   подарунок отримаєте останню нотку!

Діти.          Спасибі, тобі, Лисичко, за нотки! До побачення!

        (Діти доугої групи віддають нотки ведучій і сідають)

Вед.  Нотний стан є, нотки теж є. Але чому не звучить пісня?

Дитина.  Тому, що не вистачає скрипічного ключа.

Вед.  Так. А щоб здобути скрипічний ключ, нам треба йти до Півника. 
         Дорогу до його хатинки ви знаєте, отож, вирушаємо!

                  (Діти третьої групи йдуть до хатинки Півника, стукають)

 Півник (лялька).  Ку-ка-рі-ку! Добрий день!

 Діти (співають). Добрий день! Півнику, нам не вистачає 
                       скрипічного ключа, щоб зазвучала пісня.

             Півник.  А що мені за це буде?

             Діти.       А що ти хочеш?

             Півник.  Виконайте мою мрію! Я хочу побачити лісових звірят, 
                             послухати птахів і залишитися непошкодженим.

             Дорослий.  Допоможемо Півнику?

             Діти.        Так, допоможемо!

           (Діти під музику імітують рухи звірят: лисички – під “Пісню 
          Лисички”В.Косенка, вовка – під муз.фрагмент із опери “Петя та 
          вовк”О.Прокоф’єва, зайчика та ведмедика під музику А.Філіпенка)

             Півник.  Побачив! Побачив! Гарні звірятки, а ще б я хотів 
                              послухати спів лісових птахів!

             Вед.  Півнику, наші діти ще не можуть співати – до них не 
                       повернувся спів, тому ми попросимо наших гостей 
                       заспівати, як птахи. Підніміть своїх пташок і заспівайте!

                         Гра “Спів лісових птахів”, муз. П.І.Чайковського

             Півник.  Як гарно всі співали. Дякую вам за все, беріть   
                             скрипічний ключ!

                          (Діти третьої групи віддають скрипічний ключ ведучій 
                                                  та сідають на місця)

             Вед.       Тепер у нас є і нотний стан, і нотки, і скрипічний ключ -
                             все є для того, щоб зазвучала весела пісня!

                              “Хай лине пісня”, муз.і слова М.Норик.
                                  (Діти і гості разом співають пісню)

----------

--Ксения-- (17.11.2017), muzruk (12.01.2018), tvsokol (28.02.2021), Кремень (30.07.2017), Лариса 0514 (05.06.2019), Людмилkа (06.11.2016), Ритуля 666 (30.10.2016)

----------


## Оля Верхуша

МУЗИКА  ДЛЯ ДІТЕЙ – МЕДОДИКА  КАРЛА  ОРФА

+




убрения обогащают землю и позволяют зернам прорасти, и точно так же музыка пробуждает в ребенке силы и способности, которые иначе никогда бы не расцвели" – слова Карла Орфа, создателя уникальной методики музыкального развития детей, которая получила название «Шульверк». 

Свои мысли Карл Орф выразил в пятитомной антологии «Шульверк. Музыка для детей», вышедшей в свет примерно 50 лет назад. Тут надо заметить, что Шульверк это не учебник, а скорее методика, взгляд на музыкальное образование ребенка. 
Шульверк («Schulwerk») — это комбинация двух слов Schule (школа) и Werk (работа, действие), следовательно, по Орфу, залогом в музыкальном воспитании детей является действие.

В каждом томе антологии содержатся ритмомелодические упражнения, речевые декламации, песни и танцы, которые по идее Орфа должны взаимодополнять друг друга. Автор поместил в «Шульверк» профессиональные советы к исполнению пьес и упражнений. За музыкальную основу «Шульверка» был взят немецкий фольклор, который в последствии стал дополняться мелодиями и ритмами других европейских культур.

В 1962 году, в Австрии (Зальцбург) был основан «Институт Орфа», который, по сути, являлся филиалом высшей школы музыки и театра «Моцартеум», руководителями которого были известные австрийские педагоги В. Келлер и Г. Регнер. «Институт Орфа» занимался коллективным приучением детей к музыке, независимо от их первичных талантов, формировал музыкальное ухо, слух; так же осуществлял работу с педагогами всего мира, которые донесли концепцию до детей из разных уголков планеты. 

В названии орфовской концепции содержится фраза «Музыка для детей». Орф был принципиально против того чтобы ограничивать слух ребенка только классической музыкой на мажорно-минорной ноте. Он хотел, что бы ребенок чувствовал, что музыка бывает разной. По настроению, ритму, восприятию. 
Но пока речь шла только о музыкальном восприятии. Теперь следует поговорить об исполнении музыки. Здесь у Орфа тоже был индивидуальный подход. В каждом томе «Шульверка» содержатся небольшие пьесы, доступные для исполнения даже самым маленьким. Это должна быть особая музыкальная пьеса, которая будет понята и прочувствована маленьким музыкантом. При этом особо учитывается уровень психологического развития ребенка. По Орфу, музыка должна быть неразрывно связана с движениями и речью, музыкальный театр, если выражаться иными словами. К примеру, дети одновременно могут петь, подражая белочке, и звенеть различными инструментами. 

Научить детей «играть в музыку» - вот мечта Карла Орфа.
В методике музыкального воспитания большую роль играет педагог. В идеале, это не авторитарный лидер, который навязывает малышам свои позиции и взгляды на музыку, а учитель-импровизатор. Он помогает детям приобщиться к музыке с помощью игры, учит создавать свою музыку, а не повторять ранее услышанное. Это должна быть элементарная детская музыка, а учитель не вожак вызывающий страх и трепет, а друг и помощник, который воспринимается ребенком как равный.

Любой ребенок любит играть, напевать, пританцовывать. Карл Орф положил начало уникальной концепции преподавания детям, того, что заложено в них генетически.

За 50 лет своего существования методика музыкального мышления завоевала популярность среди иностранных педагогов. Германия, Англия, США, Швеция, Дания, Финляндия, Португалия, Япония, Испания, Чехия, Корея, Австралия, Италия, Канада, Таиланд, Китай – это страны, в которых концепция Орфа получила заслуженное признание.

В наше время в России проявляют интерес к орфовской методике музыкального воспитания и мышления. Она завоевывает все больший интерес педагогов, как следствие растет количество проводимых семинаров и конференции, на которых можно постигнуть основы уникальной концепции Карла Орфа. 
Ежегодно в России проводятся Международные семинары с участием специалистов из Финляндии, Италии и 
преподавателей Института Карла Орфа.

























ЖАРТІВЛИВІ ВІРШИКИ З РИТМІЧНИМИ РУХАМИ 
ЗА МЕТОДИКОЮ  КАРЛА ОРФА



МИШЕНЯ
Мишеня й жирафа — друзі,                                                        (крокують
Пішли разом погуляти.                                                                    На місці)
У жирафи зріст великий,                                      (сплески над головою)
А малий — у мишеняти.                                                                         (присіли, стук. Кулачками попідлозі)

ЖАБКИ
Розчепіривши зелені лапки,                         					  (Розщепирили пальці,
Доріжкою стрибають жабки.                   							Стрибки)
Ква-ква-ква,                     						 (труть долонька об  долоньку)
Доріжкою стрибають жабки.        						     (ритмічні стрибки  на
                                                                                                                    Місці з поворотами   )                        
Ква-ква-ква.                        						 (труть долонька об  долоньку)


ЗАГАДКА ПРО   ЗАЙЧИКА

Довгі вуха куций хвіст                                             (показують вуха, «шевелять хвостиком»)
Невеличкий він на зріст                                          (присіли,труть руками по колінцях)
На городі побу-вав        )                                         (встали, ритмічно плескають,-на «вав»-стрибок)
Нам капусту пожував . )
Кого злякався зайчик? (лисичку!)
                                                                      ЗАЙЧИК
Зайчик біленький сидить                                            (присіли навшпиньки, ручки поставили 
Вушками ворушить.                                                    на голівку долоньками, рухаємо ними,
                                                                                        як зайчик вушками)
Йому холодно сидіти   )                                               (встали - тремо долонька об долоньку)
Треба лапки погріти.    )
Йому холодно стояти                                                  (ритмічно плескаємо по колінцях)
Треба зайцю пострибати.                                           (ритмічно стрибаємо)                                                                                 
Вовчик зайчика злякав                                                 (чотири притупи)
Зайчик стриб... і поскакав.                                          (дрібні стрибочки)



                                                                                                                                                                                      КОНЯЧКА
Он конячка прискакала –                                           (роблять  щовчки пальцями)     
(ритмічно клацають язико і одночасно
Роблять пальцями щовчки : - - ---,  - - ---;))
Повезе всіх у садок.                                                  (чотири довгі сплески по зап*ястях)                                                  
Нас дітей отут чимало                                              (чотири щовчки пальцями)
Кінь копитом цок та цок.                                         (руки в боки, носком ноги ударяємо по
                                                                                      підлозі)
                                  ДОЩИК
Крапля раз, крапля два,                                                             (стукають пальчиком  по 
                                                                                                                   долонці)
дощик землю полива.                                                                   (сплески над голівкою)
Хай гарненько виростає                                                              
після дощику трава.                                                                     (сплески  по колінцях)
 Крап-крап, крап-крап-крап,                                                       ( пальчиком  по долоні)
дощику, ти припускай.                                                                (чотири щовчки пальцями)          
 Крап-крап, крап-крап-крап                                                        (пальчиком по долоні)
парасольки розкривай.                                                                (чотири щовчки  над головою)
 Дощ іде, ну то й що,                                                                    (ритмічно тупають)
гумові в нас чобітки –                                                                   (виставляють почергово
он які !                                                                                               ніжки на каблучок)
У калюжу не впаду – я її перестрибну”.                                       (перестрибують «калюжі»)

----------

#Ленуся (08.01.2019), diez73 (08.10.2020), Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), Natuly (01.12.2018), илатан (10.09.2019), Лариса 0514 (05.06.2019)

----------


## Оля Верхуша

«Добрива  збагачують  землю  і  дають     прорости  зерну, -  так  само  й  музика  пробуджує  у  дитини  сили  і   здібності,   які  можливо, ніколи  не  розквітли б».                              (Карл  Орф)                                                                                                  
     Над  проблемою «Розвиток музичних здібностей дошкільників  за  методикою  Карла  Орфа»  я працюю  досить  давно.
     Часто вважають, що музику вивчають, щоб у майбутньому стати музикантами – професіоналами, але ж музика потрібна кожному: вона може допомогти щось обдумати, зніме напруження,може сприяти вивченню іноземних мов, математики, дасть поштовх уяві.. Карл Орф вважав: елементарна музична грамотність необхідна кожному. Потрібно лише своєчасно і обережно допомогти дитині зазирнути за двері, де живе класична музика. 0т  тоді  малюки  навчаться не  лише  слухати, а й  чути. 
    Карл Орф (1895—1982) — видатний німецький композитор, педагог.  Він розробив систему музичного виховання і  видав 5-томний збірник «Музика для дітей» («Schulverk») що став основою музично-педагогічної системи Орфа, яка дістала світове визнання і поширення. У Зальцбурзі був відкритий Інститут  Орфа , що багато років здійснює роботу з дітьми і готує педагогічні   кадри для всього світу. К.Орф розробив методику групового навчання музики, засновану на ритмічних вправах і грі на ударних інструментах. Музика «дитинства» різних народів світу нібито спеціально призначена для початкового музичного виховання. Вона нерозривно пов'язана з мовою і рухом. На музичних заняттях та  під час розваг ми з дітками співаємо і водночас пританцьовуємо, викрикуємо співаночки і дзенькаємо дзвіночками, або іншими музично- шумовим інструментами. Навчання музики за системою К.Орфа - для тих дітей і батьків, які не прагнуть до професійної  кар'єри, але хочуть  здобути початкову музичну освіту у дещо полегшеному варіанті. 
     Головна моя мета у цьому напрямку,- це прищепити дітям  любов до музики на все їх майбутнє життя. А навчитися грати на фортепіано або гітарі -     другорядне, це вже - як вирішать вони самі та їхні батьки. 
     Я знайомлю малят з  музичними  інструментами  Карла Орфа з першої молодшої групи , з перших же занять. 
        Грати на них починаємо теж з молодшої групи. Брязкальця, саморобні маракаси (це коробочки з квасолею  та крупою) малятам дуже цікаві. Діти поступово освоюють музичну теорію, з перших занять граючи у своєрідному оркестрі. У хід ідуть не лише інструменти Орфа, а й цілий розсип шумових інструментів — тріскачки і бубонці, дзвіночки і  саморобні тарахкальця, бульбалки і  свищики, фольга. За  якийсь час  усі  діти, незалежно  від їхніх 
здібностей із задоволенням  музикують.  

      Щоб не було дітям нудно, я  вже з  перших  занять  даю їм у руки інструменти і прошу попадати в такт,- малятам це дуже подобається і , разом з тим,  ефект  від цього  є немалий.
      Захоплені діти навіть  не помічають великої навчальної роботи, яка  проводиться з ними в процесі  музикування. Задоволення отримуємо  усі.
       Я впевнена, що чим більше різних інструментів, бодай навіть і саморобних, запропоную я дітям, тим  краще. Прошу, наприклад, малюка другої молодшої групи  взяти в руки пластмасову пляшечку, наповнену крупою, і показати, як біжить мишка, або за допомогою двох дерев'яних паличок зобразити,  як стрибає козлик. Навіть просто потрясти маракасами  під музику, попадаючи в такт,- і захопленню  дитини  нема  меж! Здавалося б,- бавиться малюк: шарудить, стукає і нічого більше. Але  насправді  він  розвиває почуття ритму, метру, відчуття динаміки,- словом, свою природну музикальність. 
        Навчаючи дітей навичкам колективного музикування, ми співаємо, імпровізуємо, рухаємось і граємо на найпростіших  ударних  інструментах. Все це  діти виконують  з  великим  задоволенням. 
       Я стараюсь підібрати цікавий музично-поетичний матеріал,  обов*язково доступний  для дітей тієї  вікової групи, з  якою працюю. Щоб це обов*язково було  доступно і  легко кожній  дитині, бо тільки при такій умові малятам  буде  цікаво! Доступний, веселий музичний  матеріал спонукує  дітей складати, імпровізувати, фантазувати. Я тільки їх направляю, а творять вони самі. Під час занять діти  виступають не як слухачі, а як творці музики. Основною метою  на цих музичних заняттях для мене є розвиток креативності, музикальності, артистизму у дітей, розуміння  ними музичних творів,- що  важливо для їх подальшого  загального культурного  розвитку , як особистостей.         
       Я визначила свої пріоритетні завдання, необхідні для  розвитку  креативних  здібностей  дітей  на музичних заняттях:
                    1) Знайомити дітей із світом  музики,  вчити їх відчувати її ;
                     2) Створювати  передумови для формування творчого мислення;
                    3) Розвивати творчу уяву та фантазію дітей;
       Під час творчого  музикування мої вихованці набувають  різноманітного досвіду у зв'язку з музикою — досвіду руху та мови  (логоритміки),  досвіду слухача,  композитора, виконавця й актора; досвіду спілкування, вони вчаться розуміти такі  емоції, як радість і задоволення. 
    Основними  видами діяльності на заняттях є спів, гра на інструментах, використання звучних  жестів, мовно-ритмічні ігри  та  вправи, творчість  у пластиці та русі, музично - імпровізаційні завдання та активне слухання музики. 
    Найчастіше розпочинаються творчі заняття з комунікативних ігор, які формують  навички  спілкування  дітей. 
   Багатим і мудрим джерелом таких ігор є український фольклор, як поетичний так і музичний.  
 Використання музичних інструментів під час розваг, святкових ранків і на заняттях є обов*зковим. Але все ж основним і найважливішим для мене   
і дітей - це є атмосфера, що створюється під час нашого буденного і святкового спілкування. Ігрове спілкування, яке  дає змогу дитині проявляти свою індивідуальність. У малят покращується уява, здатність фантазувати, емоційність, комунікабельність. Занадто активні  діти стають спокійнішими, а замкнуті - більш розкутими. Можливість співати, грати, рухатись, придумувати і роботи щось по-своєму,  дозволяє дитині бути індивідуальною  і  неповторною. 
       Тому головним на музичних заняттях за методикою Карла  Орфа є не створення музичних шедеврів, а сам творчий процес, необхідний дітям.
Орфовська система музичного виховання містить такі елементи: 

• мовленнєві вправи;
        • поетичне музикування;
         • музично-рухові вправи;
                   • ігри з інструментами К.Орфа;

        Велику увагу на творчих заняттях приділяю музикуванню з використанням “звучних жестів”. Звучні жести - це гра звуками свого тіла: плескання, клацання, тупання,  цокання.  Ці  «інструменти», якщо їх можна так назвати,  дані  людині  природою.  Наприклад,  на занятті діти пригадують невеличкі вірші,а я пропоную озвучити  їх. На допомогу приходять “звучні жести”.  Діти  розуміють, що  вірш  можна декламувати і  в цей же час плескати руками по колінах, або клацати пальчиками першу частину, а  другу  тупати ногами. Можна тільки уявити собі, скільки варіантів складають діти! Цей вид музичної діяльності доступний, і що важливо,  розвиває творчі здібності дитини, особливо у взаємозв’язку з мовою і рухом.
 Музично – мовленнєвий  матеріал до  цих розділів я викладаю в «Додатках».
     Мовленєвими вправами я прагну покращити загальний   розвиток  своїх вихованців - бо вони є легкі й доступні для всіх дітей. Використання   мовленнєвих  вправ допомагає розвивати у дошкільників почуття ритму, формувати хорошу дикцію, артикуляцію, допомагає ввести дитину в світ динамічних відтінків і темпової розмаїтості, знайомити з музичними формами.
Поетичне музикування допомагає дітям відчути красу звучання поезії і музики. Завдяки поетичному музикуванню діти не лише непомітно, а залюбки завчають вірші на пам'ять, читають з особливим почуттям і виразністю, вчаться відчувати і розуміти  зв'язок слова й музики. 

          Музично-рухові вправи допомагають підготувати дитину до спонтанного рухового вираження, навчають її зображувати звуки і настрої через елементарний рух (удари, клацання, плескання, притупування). При цьому у дітей виробляється швидкість реакції, уміння чекати, знаходити момент вступу. У музично-рухових вправах дитина водночас виконує і творить, оскільки вона придумує рухи, виходячи з характеру, темпу, ритму, тембру  у запропонованій  їй  музиці. Саме внутрішній комфорт дитини дозволяє говорити про бажання малюка проявити себе під час занять в ролі активного учасника, і в цьому  вся геніальність методики Карла  Орфа.
          Нині, коли перед дошкіллям України постають якісно нові  завдання,- ще  більшого  значення  набуває  роль  музичного  виховання у ДНЗ. Впровадження  програми «Я у світі», та пов*язаних з  нею інноваційних технологій зобов*язує  музичних керівників далі шукати і впроваджувати і закріплювати  новітні  форми  і методи  музичного  виховання для сприяння   всебічного творчого  розвитку здібностей своїх вихованців, створювати їм умови для ще більшого  розкриття креативності ,як важливої складової формування майбутнього дорослого громадянина  України.    
       Розвиваючи музичні здібності дошкільників за методикою  Карла  Орфа, я прагну розвивати культуру і креативність, що є в кожній дитині,  щоб вона виросла достойною і благородною людиною. Як сказав японський  колега і послідовник  Орфа   Ш.Судзукі: «Слухаючи  прекрасну музику в дитинстві, і ставши дорослою, людина  буде наближатися до краси та гармонії у всіх сферах свого життя».

----------

#Ленуся (08.01.2019), diez73 (08.10.2020), Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), Malyshko (23.01.2018), Maria-- (27.01.2022), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), na4a (13.10.2017), Natuly (01.12.2018), s.piskunn (11.07.2018), илатан (10.09.2019), Лариса 0514 (05.06.2019), Людмилkа (06.11.2016), Юляся (31.08.2017)

----------


## Оля Верхуша

+7 (812) 232-11-09 Санкт-Петербург, ул. Малая Посадская, 17. Очень хорошая подборка орфовских инструментов

----------


## Ириришка

бінарне заняття у середній групі. За Тютюнніковою (послідовниця Орфа) та Бодраченко:

Тема заняття: музичні кольори.


Програмовий зміст:


Музика:


 - об’єднувати досвід і знання дітей для створення цілісної картини світу;
-	вчити формувати уявлення про колір, звук, рух засобами музики;
-	комплексно розвивати музичність дітей, їх творчу уяву, розвивати цілісно музичність дітей через об’єднання  різних відчуттів: зорових, слухових, тактильних, рухових в процесі музикування;
-	продовжувати розвивати слухову увагу, відчуття темпу, ритму;
-	виховувати вміння виконувати ритм у шумовому оркестрі  та за допомогою жестів, які «звучать».


Ознайомлення з природою:


-	розширити й уточнити знання дітей про пори року : зиму, весну;
-	продовжувати вчити робити логічні висновки, встановлювати причинно-наслідкові зв’язки між сезонними змінами в природі;
-	продовжити формувати екологічно доцільну поведінку;
-	розвивати пізнавальні психічні процеси.


Малювання:


-	вчити визначати та характеризувати холодні та теплі кольори фарб для зображення певної пори року;
-	розвивати  пізнавальну та творчу активність дітей.


Інші сфери:


-	продовжувати вчити відповідати на питання повним реченням;
-	розвивати діалогічне і монологічне мовлення;
-	розвивати дрібну моторику пальців – вміння поєднувати мовлення з рухами (дрібними і загальними).

Матеріал: 

аудіо програвач, біле вбрання музичної зали: кульки, сніжинки, фігури з паперу та тканини; «холодна книга зими» виготовлена з білого ватману, на сторінках якої намальовані: зимові пейзажі, білою краскою - барліг ведмедя під снігом, сліди лісових звірят. Трикутники та дзвіночки, мішечки з крохмалем (по два на кожну дитину), «зелена полянка», паперова «травка» для хлопців, квіти для дівчаток. Костюми білих ведмедів (4 шт.), негренят (4 шт.), шапка Діда Мороза. Шматочок зеленого прозорого пластика для кожної дитини. Тоновані аркуші, краски, пензлі.


Музичний матеріал:


 аудіо записи: Bruno Bertone Sound Orchester - Mull Of Kyntire,  фонограма заметілі, А.Вівальді «Пори року». Зима, пісня «Перший сніг» Н. Бахутової,  Зацепін А., сл. Дербеньова Л. «Пісня про ведмедів», укр. нар. гра в обробці В. Верховинця «Іде, іде дід…», Р. Шуман « Квіти»,  Г. Свірідов. «Весна і осінь».


Попередня робота:


Розучування пальчикової гри, поспівки, пісні, таночків, віршів. Знайомство з теплими і холодними кольорами.


Міжпредметний зв'язок:


Музика, ознайомлення з природою, екологія, валеологія, розвиток мовлення, малювання.










Хід заняття:

Діти заходять у музичну залу. 

Муз. кер. запрошує їх поздороватися з гостями словами та рухами:
Я здороваюсь завжди –
Дома і на вулиці,
Навіть «здрастуйте» кажу
Всім сусідським курицям
Здрастуй, сонце золоте,
Здрастуй, небо голубе,
Гості, здрастуйте і ви
Здоровенькі щоб були.

Включається музика.
Муз. кер. Діти, а зараз подивіться навколо себе дуже уважно. Що змінилося сьогодні у нашій музичній залі? Якого кольору все навколо вас?
Сідайте на стільці. Коли ви відгадаєте загадку, ви зрозумієте, хто це все так зробив у музичному залі.
Раптом в лісі посвітліло,
Стало всюди чисто й біло.
А тепла чогось нема.
Це прийшла до нас …
Діти: Зима!
Муз. кер. Так, сьогодні вночі до нас приходила зима і все навкруги прикрасила якими кольорами: холодними чи теплими? Давайте послухаємо, яка ж до нас заходила зима.

А.Вівальді «Пори року». Зима.

Розповіді дітей.

Муз.кер. Подивіться, діти, яку цікаву книгу залишила нам зима. Вона називається «Холодна книга зими». Давайте подивимося, які в ній малюнки. Якими кольорами зображені малюнки? Вам холодно? Наступну сторінку будемо читати не очима, а вушками. (фонограма заметілі). Що це було?
Давайте зараз подмухаємо на свою ручку так, щоб вітерець був холодний, а звук був схожим на завивання заметілі.
Заметіль гудить,
У трубі шумить,
Дуже страшно одному,
У-у-у…

Заспіваємо за моєю рукою – жести

А зараз ми з вами зробимо справжню заметіль. (Включаю фонограму, підкидаю вгору конфетті та різану фольгу, разом з дітьми дмухаємо, щоб порхало) . Про такі гарненькі сніжиночки розповімо казковий музичний віршик.
Діти підігрують дзвониками та трикутниками:
Муз.кер. Закружляли десь сніжинки,
Як  метелики прудкі,
Прилетіли до ялинки,
Посідали на гілки.
Скільки багато снігу насипало! Заспіваймо про нього пісню.

Пісня «Перший сніг»

Давайте посмотрим на следующую страницу  книги:

Это – снежная страница
Вот по ней прошла лисица,
Заметая снег хвостом.

Тут вприпрыжку по странице
В ясный день гуляли птицы,
Оставляя след крестом.

Вьется след замысловатый
По низине до холма –
Это заяц напечатал:
«Здравствуй, Зимушка-зима!» (інсценівка вірша)

Муз.кер. Діти, подивіться, на цій сторінці щось намальовано.(білою гуашшю намальовано барліг під ялинкою)

Діти придивляються і кажуть.

Муз. кер. Давайте підемо до нього у гості, візьміть у руки мішечки (беруть мішечки з крохмалем, стискують їх), пішли:
Як на гірку – сніг, сніг,
І під гірку – сніг, сніг,
На ялинці  – сніг, сніг,
Під ялинку – сніг, сніг,
Під ялинкою спить ведмідь,
Тихше, тихше, не шуміть…
Діти, а які ведмеді не сплять взимку?
Так, білі. Давайте подивимося танок Білих ведмедиків.

Танок Білих ведмедиків

Муз. кер. Подивіться на цю сторінку. Якими  кольорами намальована вона – холодними чи теплими?
Так, теплими, веселими, бо Дідусь Мороз приходить на свято до діточок який?
Пограємо у гру «Іде дід…», дідусем буде…

Укр. нар. гра «Іде дід»

Діти, наша Варя знає секрет, як з холодної зими перебратися у веселе літо!

Агнія Барто (Переклад із російської Майї Зінґель)
Я ЗНАЮ, ЩО ТРЕБА ЗРОБИТИ
Я знаю, що треба зробити,
Аби не було зими,
Аби серед білих заметів
Зазеленіли луги.
Лиш гляну на зиму
Крізь скельце зелене -
І літо одразу ж
Всміхнеться до мене.

Діти дивляться під веселу музику у кольоровий прозорий пластик.
Муз. кер. Будемо робити наш весняний килимок. (під музику перші танцюють хлопці із зеленою «травкою», складають її на килимок, потім танцюють дівчата з квітами, наприкінці музики теж складають їх на килимок) Який килимок вийшов?
Відповіді дітей.
Муз.кер. А ось і веселі негренята прибігли танцювати.

Танок негренят

Вихователь. Ми з вами вже знаємо, що колір можна виразити музикою. Чим ще можна показати колір?
-	Які бувають кольори? (холодні, теплі)
-	Які кольори холодні?
-	Які кольори теплі?



Ми з вами приготували тоновані аркуші, на яких ви будете малювати. 
Заплющить очі і подумайте, яку сторінку ви хотіли б намалювати – для «Холодної книги зими», або для веселого літа. І що саме ви б хотіли намалювати.

Розповідь 2-3 дітей.

Малювання під музику.

Аналіз. 

Підсумок.

----------

--Ксения-- (17.11.2017), Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Лариса 0514 (05.06.2019)

----------


## irina ivanovna

В нашій «Ромашці»ми , музичні керівники, користуємося в своїй роботі  методикою Карла Орфа, як однією з інноваційних технологій .
Система музичного виховання, створена німецьким композитором Карлом Орфом, побудована на елементарному  музикуванні, вправи спираються на метричну структуру , слова, мови, характері звучання. На вершині впливу на дитину в цій системі  знаходиться музично – театралізована гра, в якій гармонічно поєднані співи, мова, жести, танець, гра на музичних інструментах. Карл Орф намагався навчити дітей ритму і музично – ритмічному сприйняттю навколишнього. Мовні вправи, мелодекламація, різного роду творчі  завдання сприяють як розвитку почуття ритму, так і творчому початку в діяльності дітей. Головний принцип його роботи  - використання всього простого , елементарного, доступного дітям. Карл Орф використовував при музикуванні елементарні музичні інструменти (звуки тіла – оплески, щолчки, притупів і найпростіших музичних інструментів, виготовлених власними руками.) 
	Звернулися ми до методики К. Орфа невипадково. Задумане ним піввіку назад виховання дітей в елементарному музикуванні, в повній мірі являється тим, що у нас називається особистісно–орієнтованим підходом до організації навчально-виховного процесу.  І направлене на розвиток пізнавальної активності кожної дитини. Діти мають можливість на кожному занятті проявити своє внутрішнє «Я».
	А структуру заняття введені такі розділи:
	Музично – ритмічні вправи (координаційні ігри, пластичні етюди, «веселі драбинки», «Я і навколишній світ» тощо);
	Слухання і елементарне музикування на дитячих музичних інструментах (виготовили ряд шумових інструментів з різними видами круп, використання дерев’яних, металевих, склянних звуків);
	Театр пісні (використання по співок , пісень з обігруванням , звуковими імпровізаціями в зв’язку з пластичними етюдами);
	Танці (образні, сюжетні);
	Ігри (релаксаційні, координаційні, музично – дидактичні, рухові, на увагу).
Ми моделюємо ритмічні і звуковисотні відношення, темп, динаміку, форму, використовуючи при цьому наступні види моделювання: мовні (різні можливості голосу); просторове (моделювання руками у повітрі); графічні (опора на зорове сприйняття); рухове (в рухах на місці і по залу)…
Залучаючи елементи методики Карла Орфа в свою роботу, на практиці бачимо, що це приносить дітям радість, позитивно впливає на психічне здоров’я дітей, допомагає розкріпоститися, знайти впевненість в собі.


А вихователі молодшої та середньої групи працюють за Програмою художнього виховання, навчання і розвитку дітей 2-6 років «Кольорові долоньки».
Мета цієї програми – формування у дітей раннього й дошкільного віку естетичного ставлення й художньо-творчих здібностей в образотворчій діяльності.
Працюючи за цією програмою вихователі створюють всі умови для вільного експериментування з художніми матеріалами й інструментами , ознайомлюють з різними засобами художньо-образної виразності, розвивають художній смак й почуття гармонії.

----------

Лариса 0514 (05.06.2019), Юляся (31.08.2017)

----------


## trinya116

> Девчонки, а для младшей группы


Я з малими і на святах граю під музику: на каштанах, на горіхах, на шишках, на яєчках з кіндерів.Малим дуже подобається.

----------


## Olia Medvedeva

Сказка можно для любого возраста, только её немного переделать.
https://yadi.sk/i/sSIClzkuq7vhU

----------

DELON 5 (14.06.2017), muzruk (12.01.2018), Венерочка (12.03.2016), юлисанна (23.03.2016)

----------


## Olia Medvedeva

А вот еще хорошее упражнение, я часто его беру.
https://yadi.sk/i/Lg5NIKuFq7vnE

----------

DELON 5 (14.06.2017), muzruk (12.01.2018), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), USER_127027 (24.09.2017), Венерочка (12.03.2016)

----------


## Olia Medvedeva

И еще полезная информация  https://yadi.sk/i/WdTUSno_q7vsc

----------

n@denk@ (01.08.2016), USER_127027 (24.09.2017), Венерочка (12.03.2016), катя 98 (09.06.2017), нонна (05.01.2020)

----------


## DELON 5

поновила посиденьки  : https://yadi.sk/i/n4K56MVfqBBZh  це з Дошкільного виховання, музичний відсканую - додам.

----------

Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), nyusha0365 (15.06.2020), Olia Medvedeva (09.08.2017), Tatti (30.09.2016), катя 98 (09.06.2017), Олег Лекарь (17.01.2017), Ольгадайченко (09.05.2018), Світланочка (02.12.2016)

----------


## Людмилkа

Впровадження в практику роботи елементів системи К.Орфа  

    Сьогодні головною метою дошкільної освіти є створення сприятливих умов для особистісного становлення та творчої самореалізації кожної дитини, формуванню її життєвої компетентності, розвитку ціннісного ставлення до світу Природи, Культури, Людей, Самої Себе. Тому важливу роль у досягненні цієї мети відіграє музичне виховання. Адже музика – це вид мистецтва, що істотно впливає на становлення особистості дитини дошкільного віку.
  Музичне виховання складається з різних видів діяльності, та сьогодні  я хочу звернути вашу увагу на деякі з них.
 Не так давно мені зустрілася стаття про німецького композитора, педагога Карла Орфа та його систему елементарного музичного виховання. Це мене дуже зацікавило, адже Орф пропонував розглянути музичне виховання ширше, ніж просто традиційне залучення дітей до виконання та слухання музики професійної традиції. Його  система музичного виховання побудована  на елементарному музикуванні, де провідну роль відіграє ритм і музично-ритмічне виховання та музично-театралізована гра, в якій гармонійно поєднані спів, мовлення, жест, танець, гра на елементарних музичних інструментах. Мовні вправи, мелодекламація, різні творчі завдання сприяють як розвитку почуття ритму, так і зародженню творчості в діяльності дітей.
  Карл Орф був переконаний, що для дітей потрібна своя особлива музика, спеціально призначена для музикуванні на первісному етапі. Вона повинна бути доступна переживанню в дитячому віці і відповідати психіці дитини. Це не чиста музика, а музика, нерозривно зв’язана мовою і рухом: співати і одночасно пританцьовувати, викрикувати дразнилку і чим-небудь дзенькати. Чергувати мову і спів для дітей так само природно, як і просто грати.    
 Особливе місце в музично-педагогічній концепції Карла Орфа приділяється музикуванню з акомпанементом «звукових жестів». Це гра звуками власного тіла: оплески, похлопування по колінах, стегнах, притупи ногами, ляскання пальцями і т.д..  Спів і танці з акомпанементом звукових жестів дозволяє організувати елементарне музикування в будь-яких умовах, при відсутності інших інструментів. 
   Також надзвичайно цікавим є використання саморобних музичних інструментів, на яких діти з задоволенням грають. Матеріалом для них можуть слугувати: бляшанки різних розмірів (з-під кави, фарби тощо), природний матеріал (каштани, горіхи, різні крупи), пластмасові, металеві картонні коробочки, ґудзики, ключики, дерев’яні брусочки та інше. Не секрет, що сучасні дитячі інструменти коштують не дешево, та й ламаються вони швидко. А на такому незвичному інструменті, та ще й виготовленому власними руками грати приємно і цікаво.

----------

diez73 (08.10.2020), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), Natuly (01.12.2018), s.piskunn (11.07.2018), катя 98 (09.06.2017), Лариса 0514 (04.06.2019), Світланочка (06.03.2019), Юляся (31.08.2017)

----------


## Людмилkа

Пропоную свій авторський матеріал.

Презентація саморобних інструментів 

На музичні інструменти 
Піднялися ціни.
Дитсадку не по карману 
Купувать їх нині. 

Саморобні інструменти
Зараз вже у моді,
Поки справжні нам не куплять
Добрі дяді й тьоті.
Як по лісі ми гуляли,
Різні палички збирали,
Їх на вішалці зв’язали –
Собі «АРФУ» змайстрували.
Стали олівці у ряд, -
Нова «АРФА» для малят.
А підвісили гвіздочки, -
І отримали «ДЗВІНОЧКИ».

У садку якісь злодійки
Поламали всі лінійки.
Нанизавши їх на нитки,
Ми отримали «ТРЕЩІТКИ».

І  БУМАГА, і КЛЕЙОНКА
Допоможуть грати «Польку».
Під «ВЕСЕЛІ КОВПАЧКИ»
Рвуться в танець каблучки.
Ми стакан не викидали –
Зверху плівку пов’язали,
Соломинка, стрічка нова –
І «БУЛЬ-БУЛЬКА» вже готова!

Раз - ГОРІШОК, 
Два - ГОРІШОК –
Інструмент є для потішок.
ШИШКИ, ЖОЛУДІ, 
КАШТАНИ
Підіграють пісню мамі.

Купив тато мамі взимку
Для прання нову машинку.
ПРАЛЬНУ ДОШКУ я забрав
І в оркестрі «Вальс» заграв.

Щоб природу шанувати,
Птахам шкоди не завдать,
Чуть змінили ми рогатки
І на «РУМБІ» будем грать.

Хтось здає пляшки, а гроші
Копить на магнітофон.
Ну а я собі зробила
Своєрідний «КСИЛОФОН».

З шафи плечики  взяли
І ключики підвісили –
Мов дитячі голосочки
Розспівалися «ДЗВІНОЧКИ».
В банку з кави трохи круп,
Зверху -  чуть прикраси.
Подивіться, ось які
Вийшли «МАРАКАСИ».

Банки з кави я взяла
З маминої полочки –
І для вас звучать сьогодні
«ШУМОВІ КОРОБОЧКИ».

Ми на кухні в тьоті Наді 
Кришки  дві позичили
І «ТАРІЛКАМИ» такими
Вас усіх потішили.

Коли їсти ми не хочем,
То беремо «ЛОЖКИ».
Вибиваєм «Гопака»,
Аж трясуться дошки!

Інструменти саморобні
Разом всі зібрали.
І «Частівки» у оркестрі
Вам свої заграли.

Орфу скажемо «Спасибі»
Ми за «румбу» й «маракас»
Інструмент собі зробити
Тепер зможе кожен з нас!

----------

#Ленуся (08.01.2019), --Ксения-- (17.11.2017), 1 Kvitochka (06.11.2016), dasha_bene (09.12.2017), dzvinochok (29.05.2017), Fons (02.07.2017), Irishka2017 (20.02.2019), Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), laratet (06.11.2016), Maria-- (14.01.2019), muzik (12.06.2017), Nata S (11.06.2017), Natuly (01.12.2018), nyusha0365 (15.06.2020), Olia Medvedeva (09.08.2017), poi2 (19.11.2021), PrinceAmur (22.05.2018), s.piskunn (11.07.2018), Sолнце (23.03.2017), Tasya835 (15.02.2022), Zhanochka14 (17.06.2020), Валя Муза (11.06.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (28.12.2020), Ирма 77 (06.04.2017), Лариса 0514 (05.06.2019), нонна (05.01.2020), ОЙКОВ (25.11.2016), Олег Лекарь (17.01.2017), ЮЛилиана (14.06.2017)

----------


## Людмилkа

*Миші і кіт*
_Діти сидять за столами.  Перед ними на певній відстані лежать горіхи, папір. 
З поміж дітей обирається Кіт, інші – Миші.
Вірш  супроводжується відповідними звуками та жестами._

Вийшли мишки на доріжку.   _Барабанять пальцями по столі._
Раптом бачать миші кішку.    _Кіт каже: «НЯВ»._
Поховались у куточки…  _Миші кажуть: «ШУСЬ», ховають руки під стіл, залишивши виглядати кінчики пальців на краю стола._
Кіт згорнувся наш клубочком     _Кіт муркає: «Мур-р-р»_.
І заснув…
                І в кухню мишки
Вже біжать гризти горішки.  «_біжать» по столі вказівним і середнім пальцями до горішків. Шарудять горіхами, папером.
_
Кіт почув і крикнув: «Няв!»          _Кіт: «Няв!»_
І всіх мишок розігнав.     _Діти ховають руки за спину_


 Якщо щось з вище написаного комусь сподобається чи стане в пригоді – буду дуже  рада.

----------

#Ленуся (08.01.2019), --Ксения-- (17.11.2017), HelenaLats (01.02.2021), Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), laratet (09.06.2017), lolu66 (09.06.2017), Maria-- (14.01.2019), muzruk (12.01.2018), Olia Medvedeva (09.08.2017), poi2 (19.11.2021), s.piskunn (11.07.2018), Ssvetochka (04.04.2017), Tasya835 (15.02.2022), Валя Муза (11.06.2017), Венерочка (06.04.2017), илатан (10.09.2019), Инесса Анатольевна (03.01.2021), катя 98 (09.06.2017), Лильчик (31.01.2017), Люка (18.01.2018), Марильяна (25.01.2022), нонна (05.01.2020), Олег Лекарь (05.04.2017), ЮЛилиана (14.06.2017)

----------


## laratet

> Книга по Орфу


Додаю відео -1 частина:

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

--Ксения-- (11.06.2017), Anathema (09.06.2017), DELON 5 (14.06.2017), Irinnka (21.01.2021), ivano (11.06.2017), Kolpachiha (09.06.2017), Maria-- (14.01.2019), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), murchik (18.01.2020), muzik (12.06.2017), Nata S (11.06.2017), Natalia08 (10.06.2017), nyusha0365 (13.02.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), PrinceAmur (22.05.2018), Rosinka1985 (03.10.2019), t.chernetskaia (09.06.2017), Валя Муза (11.06.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (28.12.2020), катя 98 (10.06.2017), Кремень (30.07.2017), наталуся (09.06.2017), ОЙКОВ (12.06.2017), Олга Кобелева (11.01.2022), Оленка ххх (09.06.2017), Світланочка (23.08.2017), Танічка (09.06.2017), Херсон-75 (09.06.2017), ЮЛилиана (11.06.2017)

----------


## Anathema

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

#Ленуся (08.01.2019), --Ксения-- (11.06.2017), dzvinochok (08.09.2017), Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), laratet (10.06.2017), leonora_ (10.06.2017), lolu66 (10.06.2017), Maria-- (27.01.2022), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), muzruk (12.01.2018), Nata S (11.06.2017), Note (15.11.2018), Notka Fa (11.06.2017), nyusha0365 (03.08.2017), Oksyyy (19.09.2017), Olia Medvedeva (09.08.2017), t.chernetskaia (10.06.2017), Венерочка (14.06.2017), вуерхуша оля (01.02.2020), Инесса Анатольевна (03.01.2021), катя 98 (10.06.2017), Кремень (30.07.2017), мира (29.08.2020), НАТА ЛИВ (12.06.2017), Наталія а (10.06.2017), Олег Лекарь (11.06.2017), Пономарёва Александра (24.09.2017), Світланочка (23.08.2017), Танічка (10.06.2017), Херсон-75 (10.06.2017), Эдита (11.06.2017), ЮЛилиана (11.06.2017), ЯЛЮБАВА (12.06.2017)

----------


## laratet

> Додаю відео




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

--Ксения-- (11.06.2017), Anathema (10.06.2017), ivano (11.06.2017), Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), Maria-- (25.11.2019), muzik (12.06.2017), Nata S (11.06.2017), PrinceAmur (22.05.2018), Rosinka1985 (03.10.2019), t.chernetskaia (10.06.2017), Валя Муза (11.06.2017), Кремень (05.10.2020), Наташа5374 (12.06.2017), Світланочка (23.08.2017), Танічка (21.06.2018), ЮЛилиана (11.06.2017)

----------


## laratet

> Додаю відео




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

ivano (11.06.2017), Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), Maria-- (25.11.2019), muzik (12.06.2017), Nata S (11.06.2017), Natalia08 (16.07.2017), PrinceAmur (22.05.2018), t.chernetskaia (10.06.2017), Валя Муза (11.06.2017), Танічка (21.06.2018)

----------


## Херсон-75

> Якщо щось з вище написаного комусь сподобається чи стане в пригоді – буду дуже рада.


Згодиться! :Yes4:

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), t.chernetskaia (10.06.2017)

----------


## Anathema

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

#Ленуся (08.01.2019), --Ксения-- (11.06.2017), dasha_bene (11.06.2017), ivano (11.06.2017), Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), laratet (10.06.2017), Maria-- (27.01.2022), muzik (12.06.2017), Nata S (11.06.2017), Natalia08 (10.06.2017), Natuly (01.12.2018), Note (15.11.2018), Notka Fa (11.06.2017), nyusha0365 (03.08.2017), Oksyyy (19.09.2017), Olia Medvedeva (09.08.2017), Rita03 (16.09.2020), t.chernetskaia (10.06.2017), Венерочка (14.06.2017), Кремень (30.07.2017), Лильчик (11.06.2017), мира (29.08.2020), Олег Лекарь (11.06.2017), Оленка ххх (10.06.2017), СИПСИК (24.03.2019), Эдита (11.06.2017), ЯЛЮБАВА (12.06.2017)

----------


## laratet

> Додаю відео




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anathema (10.06.2017), DELON 5 (14.06.2017), ivano (11.06.2017), Maria-- (27.01.2022), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), muzik (12.06.2017), Nata S (11.06.2017), t.chernetskaia (10.06.2017), Валя Муза (11.06.2017), Лильчик (11.06.2017), Наташа5374 (12.06.2017)

----------


## Anathema

Призентація по Орфу

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


Спасибі  дівчаткам з форуму.

----------

#Ленуся (08.01.2019), --Ксения-- (12.06.2017), DELON 5 (14.06.2017), diak (24.09.2017), diez73 (05.09.2017), dzvinochok (08.09.2017), fatinija (19.09.2017), fotinia s (02.03.2019), ivano (12.06.2017), Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), laratet (14.06.2017), Maria-- (27.01.2022), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), muzruk (12.01.2018), Nata S (24.09.2017), Natuly (01.12.2018), Notka Fa (20.06.2017), nyusha0365 (13.02.2021), Olia Medvedeva (09.08.2017), PrinceAmur (22.05.2018), ptm (07.10.2022), Rita03 (16.09.2020), Венерочка (27.09.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (03.01.2021), катя 98 (24.09.2017), Кремень (30.07.2017), ларисаша (03.06.2018), мира (29.08.2020), нонна (11.10.2017), Олег Лекарь (12.06.2017), Оленка ххх (08.09.2017), Пономарёва Александра (08.09.2017), Світланочка (23.08.2017), СИПСИК (24.03.2019), Танічка (21.06.2018), ЮЛилиана (14.06.2017), ЯЛЮБАВА (12.06.2017)

----------


## Olia Medvedeva

Несколько лет занимаюсь по методике К. Орфа.  Вот индивидуальное  занятие для ст. гр.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

--Ксения-- (17.11.2017), diak (24.09.2017), Elen2 (24.09.2017), Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), nyusha0365 (15.06.2020), Rita03 (16.09.2020), Tatti (10.09.2017), yana291991yana (11.04.2020), Инесса Анатольевна (03.01.2021), катя 98 (24.09.2017), Олег Лекарь (12.09.2017), Ольгадайченко (09.05.2018), Пономарёва Александра (08.09.2017)

----------


## Olia Medvedeva

И еще занятие на осеннюю тему 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

--Ксения-- (17.11.2017), Anathema (11.09.2017), diak (24.09.2017), Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), nyusha0365 (15.06.2020), Tatti (10.09.2017), Калинка Малинка1 (29.09.2021), катя 98 (24.09.2017), Наташа5374 (13.09.2017), Олег Лекарь (12.09.2017), Ольгадайченко (09.05.2018), Пономарёва Александра (08.09.2017)

----------


## катя 98

Девочки, посомтрите! Мне очень понравилось!

----------

Anathema (07.10.2017), diez73 (17.04.2018), dzvinochok (24.09.2017), gali (02.01.2018), ivano (24.09.2017), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), muzruk (12.01.2018), Nezabudka157 (08.11.2017), Notka Fa (24.09.2017), oksana888 (24.09.2017), Oksyyy (24.09.2017), poi2 (19.11.2021), s.piskunn (11.07.2018), Ольгадайченко (09.05.2018), Світланочка (06.03.2019)

----------


## катя 98



----------

diak (24.09.2017), dzvinochok (24.09.2017), ivano (24.09.2017), Lapsik 061 (24.09.2017), Maria-- (14.01.2019), mria67mria67 (29.01.2020), Notka Fa (24.09.2017), Oksyyy (24.09.2017), Olia Medvedeva (01.10.2017), SANOCHKA (02.11.2021), Андреева Наталья (25.01.2021), Кремень (13.03.2018), талант (24.09.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Света,если честно,ничего необычного,обыкновенная работа  муз. педагога в центре. Понравилось упражнение с тарелочками.
все остальное я тоже делаю с детьми.
В центре больше возможностей,тебя не сдерживают в твоих желаниях.Я хочу музыку слушаю несколько занятий подряд,а хочу играю на инструментах.
Единственное,в этом конкретном центре,очень хорошее обеспечение,я про атрибутику. Мне этого никто не покупает,а сама я тратить деньги не буду.

----------

mria67mria67 (29.01.2020), Дивинская Мила (01.10.2017), катя 98 (24.09.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

> В центре больше возможностей,тебя не сдерживают в твоих желаниях.Я хочу музыку слушаю несколько занятий подряд,а хочу играю на инструментах.


Це 100% правда, ми ходили в центр розвитку як учасники, мені сподобалося, навіть, я сиділа з відкритим ротом  :Taunt: 
Дещо для себе взяла  :Blush2: 
Шкода, що ми туди не ходимо

----------


## sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net

Мовленнєво – рухові вправи з використанням методики К.Орфа.
Розробила Дубовик Т.П.

(Озвучення “звучними жестами” та елементарними шумовими інструментами)


Лис і лисиця (Вправа виконується сидячи)

Ту - ру – ру, ту – ру – ру (почергові хлопки по колінах)
Лис сховався у нору (шарудять папером)
А лисиця не схотіла (шарудять папером)
І гулять подріботіла (дріботять носочками ніг)

Звірята і мишка

День народження у мишки (стукають металевими паличками по склу)
Звірята їй несли горішки (стукають горішками)
Мишка друзів запросила (тупочуть ніжками)
І швиденько стіл накрила (брязчать металевими кришечками)
За столом всі розмістились (шарудять папером)
І гостинці дружно з”їли (ритмічні хлопки)
Хрум, хрум, хрум! (клацають язичком)

Поїзд

Туки – тук, туки – тук (помірно відбивають за допомогою
Це коліс веселий стук ритм потрійного притупу)
Швидкість поїзд набирає,
Поїзд всіх малят катає
Швидше, швидше, стук коліс, (ритм стає швидшим, але чітким)
Поїзд швидко нас повіз,
Машиніст сигнал подав, (імітують сигнал грою на дудочках)
І наш поїзд засвистав!
Поїзд наш сповільнив хід (ритм уповільнюється)
До зупинки нас привіз
Відчиняється вагон (ш - ш – ш –ш )
Ми виходим на перон (тупіт ніг)

Весняна телеграма

Дивний звук у лісі рано (ритмічно стукають
Дятел пише телеграму стукають
Тук – тук – тук – тук – тук – тук, дерев”яними паличками)
Звідусіль цей дивний звук
Дзень-дзень-дзень, дзень- дзень- дзень
Розпочавсь весняний день (металеві палички і скло)
Чох – чох – чох, чох - чох - чох
З листя виліз їжачок (шарудять папером)
Шу-шу-шу, ша-ша-ша, (маракаси: сіль або пшоно)
Оживає комашня,
В лісі пташечка співа (свистульки)
Це до нас прийшла весна !
(всі разом дзвонять, шарудять, стукочуть, свистять, трясуть маракасами )

Вправа на дихання

Разом: Ми усі яскраві кульки, надуваєм щоки,
Якщо лопнуть наші кульки
Буде всім мороки (всі діти набрали повітря у груди і надули щічки)
Музичний керівник:
Кульки всі здуваються, цілими лишаються (повільно випускають повітря)
Ми усі яскраві кульки знову надуваємся (говорять всі разом )
(набирають повітря у легені, при цьому кладуть руку на грудну клітку,
якщо рука піднімається разом з грудною клітиною - дихання взяли правильно)
Музичний керівник:
Та кмітливі наші кульки
Цілими лишаються.
(повільно випускають повітря із грудей с-с-с-с-с-с-с-с- )

----------

Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), mria67mria67 (29.01.2020), Natuly (20.10.2018), Olia Medvedeva (05.05.2018), poi2 (19.11.2021), Tasya835 (15.02.2022), tato4ka (11.05.2020), Zhanochka14 (17.06.2020), Валя Муза (07.01.2019), вуерхуша оля (01.02.2020), илатан (10.09.2019), катя 98 (26.04.2018), Лариса 0514 (05.06.2019), Марильяна (25.01.2022), Мартын (15.03.2018), нонна (08.01.2020), Олег Лекарь (25.06.2018), Оленка ххх (13.03.2018), Полечка (14.03.2018), Пономарёва Александра (13.03.2018), Танічка (21.06.2018), ЮЛилиана (01.05.2018)

----------


## катя 98

Теория по Орфу тут http://oleksandria-dnz43.edukit.kr.u...1%84%D0%B0.pdf
http://shodynky.com/metodika-karla-o...u-batkam-shho/

----------

Irishka2017 (26.04.2018), Kolpachiha (29.06.2018), mria67mria67 (29.01.2020), Natuly (20.10.2018), poi2 (19.11.2021), USER_127027 (26.04.2018), вуерхуша оля (01.02.2020), Лариса 0514 (18.09.2019), Полечка (05.05.2018), Пономарёва Александра (26.04.2018), Світланочка (06.03.2019), Танічка (21.06.2018)

----------


## вуерхуша оля

Районне методоб"єднання музичних керівників.
 Тема "МУЗИКА ДЛЯ ДІТЕЙ – МЕДОДИКА КАРЛА ОРФА"[/COLOR][/HIDE][/U][/B][/B]
«Добрива збагачують землю і дають прорости зерну, - так само й музика пробуджує у дитини сили і здібності, які можливо, ніколи не розквітли б». (Карл Орф) 
Над проблемою «Розвиток музичних здібностей дошкільників за методикою Карла Орфа» я працюю досить давно.
Часто вважають, що музику вивчають, щоб у майбутньому стати музикантами – професіоналами, але ж музика потрібна кожному: вона може допомогти щось обдумати, зніме напруження,може сприяти вивченню іноземних мов, математики, дасть поштовх уяві.Карл Орф вважав: елементарна музична грамотність необхідна кожному. Потрібно лише своєчасно і обережно допомогти дитині зазирнути за двері, де живе класична музика. 0т тоді малюки навчаться не лише слухати, а й чути. 
Карл Орф (1895—1982) — видатний німецький композитор, педагог. Він розробив систему музичного виховання і видав 5-томний збірник «Музика для дітей» («Schulverk») що став основою музично-педагогічної системи Орфа, яка дістала світове визнання і поширення. У Зальцбурзі був відкритий Інститут Орфа , що багато років здійснює роботу з дітьми і готує педагогічні кадри для всього світу. К.Орф розробив методику групового навчання музики, засновану на ритмічних вправах і грі на ударних інструментах. Музика «дитинства» різних народів світу нібито спеціально призначена для початкового музичного виховання. Вона нерозривно пов'язана з мовою і рухом. На музичних заняттях та під час розваг ми з дітками співаємо і водночас пританцьовуємо, викрикуємо співаночки і дзенькаємо дзвіночками, або іншими музично- шумовим інструментами. Навчання музики за системою К.Орфа - для тих дітей і батьків, які не прагнуть до професійної кар'єри, але хочуть здобути початкову музичну освіту у дещо полегшеному варіанті. 
Головна моя мета у цьому напрямку,- це прищепити дітям любов до музики на все їх майбутнє життя. А навчитися грати на фортепіано або гітарі - другорядне, це вже - як вирішать вони самі та їхні батьки. 
Я знайомлю малят з музичними інструментами Карла Орфа з першої молодшої групи , з перших же занять. 
Грати на них починаємо теж з молодшої групи. Брязкальця, саморобні маракаси (це коробочки з квасолею та крупою) малятам дуже цікаві. Діти поступово освоюють музичну теорію, з перших занять граючи у своєрідному оркестрі. У хід ідуть не лише інструменти Орфа, а й цілий розсип шумових інструментів — тріскачки і бубонці, дзвіночки і саморобні тарахкальця, бульбалки і свищики, фольга. За якийсь час усі діти, незалежно від їхніх 
здібностей із задоволенням музикують. 

Щоб не було дітям нудно, я вже з перших занять даю їм у руки інструменти і прошу попадати в такт,- малятам це дуже подобається і , разом з тим, ефект від цього є немалий.
Захоплені діти навіть не помічають великої навчальної роботи, яка проводиться з ними в процесі музикування. Задоволення отримуємо усі.
Я впевнена, що чим більше різних інструментів, бодай навіть і саморобних, запропоную я дітям, тим краще. Прошу, наприклад, малюка другої молодшої групи взяти в руки пластмасову пляшечку, наповнену крупою, і показати, як біжить мишка, або за допомогою двох дерев'яних паличок зобразити, як стрибає козлик. Навіть просто потрясти маракасами під музику, попадаючи в такт,- і захопленню дитини нема меж! Здавалося б,- бавиться малюк: шарудить, стукає і нічого більше. Але насправді він розвиває почуття ритму, метру, відчуття динаміки,- словом, свою природну музикальність. 
Навчаючи дітей навичкам колективного музикування, ми співаємо, імпровізуємо, рухаємось і граємо на найпростіших ударних інструментах. Все це діти виконують з великим задоволенням. 
Я стараюсь підібрати цікавий музично-поетичний матеріал, обов*язково доступний для дітей тієї вікової групи, з якою працюю. Щоб це обов*язково було доступно і легко кожній дитині, бо тільки при такій умові малятам буде цікаво! Доступний, веселий музичний матеріал спонукує дітей складати, імпровізувати, фантазувати. Я тільки їх направляю, а творять вони самі. Під час занять діти виступають не як слухачі, а як творці музики. Основною метою на цих музичних заняттях для мене є розвиток креативності, музикальності, артистизму у дітей, розуміння ними музичних творів,- що важливо для їх подальшого загального культурного розвитку , як особистостей. 
Я визначила свої пріоритетні завдання, необхідні для розвитку креативних здібностей дітей на музичних заняттях:
1) Знайомити дітей із світом музики, вчити їх відчувати її ;
2) Створювати передумови для формування творчого мислення;
3) Розвивати творчу уяву та фантазію дітей;
Під час творчого музикування мої вихованці набувають різноманітного досвіду у зв'язку з музикою — досвіду руху та мови (логоритміки), досвіду слухача, композитора, виконавця й актора; досвіду спілкування, вони вчаться розуміти такі емоції, як радість і задоволення. 
Основними видами діяльності на заняттях є спів, гра на інструментах, використання звучних жестів, мовно-ритмічні ігри та вправи, творчість у пластиці та русі, музично - імпровізаційні завдання та активне слухання музики. 
Найчастіше розпочинаються творчі заняття з комунікативних ігор, які формують навички спілкування дітей. 
Багатим і мудрим джерелом таких ігор є український фольклор, як поетичний так і музичний. 
Використання музичних інструментів під час розваг, святкових ранків і на заняттях є обов*зковим. Але все ж основним і найважливішим для мене 
і дітей - це є атмосфера, що створюється під час нашого буденного і святкового спілкування. Ігрове спілкування, яке дає змогу дитині проявляти свою індивідуальність. У малят покращується уява, здатність фантазувати, емоційність, комунікабельність. Занадто активні діти стають спокійнішими, а замкнуті - більш розкутими. Можливість співати, грати, рухатись, придумувати і роботи щось по-своєму, дозволяє дитині бути індивідуальною і неповторною. 
Тому головним на музичних заняттях за методикою Карла Орфа є не створення музичних шедеврів, а сам творчий процес, необхідний дітям.
Орфовська система музичного виховання містить такі елементи: 

• мовленнєві вправи;
• поетичне музикування;
• музично-рухові вправи;
• ігри з інструментами К.Орфа;

Велику увагу на творчих заняттях приділяю музикуванню з використанням “звучних жестів”. Звучні жести - це гра звуками свого тіла: плескання, клацання, тупання, цокання. Ці «інструменти», якщо їх можна так назвати, дані людині природою. Наприклад, на занятті діти пригадують невеличкі вірші,а я пропоную озвучити їх. На допомогу приходять “звучні жести”. Діти розуміють, що вірш можна декламувати і в цей же час плескати руками по колінах, або клацати пальчиками першу частину, а другу тупати ногами. Можна тільки уявити собі, скільки варіантів складають діти! Цей вид музичної діяльності доступний, і що важливо, розвиває творчі здібності дитини, особливо у взаємозв’язку з мовою і рухом.
Музично – мовленнєвий матеріал до цих розділів я викладаю в «Додатках».
Мовленєвими вправами я прагну покращити загальний розвиток своїх вихованців - бо вони є легкі й доступні для всіх дітей. Використання мовленнєвих вправ допомагає розвивати у дошкільників почуття ритму, формувати хорошу дикцію, артикуляцію, допомагає ввести дитину в світ динамічних відтінків і темпової розмаїтості, знайомити з музичними формами.
Поетичне музикування допомагає дітям відчути красу звучання поезії і музики. Завдяки поетичному музикуванню діти не лише непомітно, а залюбки завчають вірші на пам'ять, читають з особливим почуттям і виразністю, вчаться відчувати і розуміти зв'язок слова й музики. 

Музично-рухові вправи допомагають підготувати дитину до спонтанного рухового вираження, навчають її зображувати звуки і настрої через елементарний рух (удари, клацання, плескання, притупування). При цьому у дітей виробляється швидкість реакції, уміння чекати, знаходити момент вступу. У музично-рухових вправах дитина водночас виконує і творить, оскільки вона придумує рухи, виходячи з характеру, темпу, ритму, тембру у запропонованій їй музиці. Саме внутрішній комфорт дитини дозволяє говорити про бажання малюка проявити себе під час занять в ролі активного учасника, і в цьому вся геніальність методики Карла Орфа.
Нині, коли перед дошкіллям України постають якісно нові завдання,- ще більшого значення набуває роль музичного виховання у ДНЗ. Впровадження програми «Я у світі», та пов*язаних з нею інноваційних технологій зобов*язує музичних керівників далі шукати і впроваджувати і закріплювати новітні форми і методи музичного виховання для сприяння всебічного творчого розвитку здібностей своїх вихованців, створювати їм умови для ще більшого розкриття креативності ,як важливої складової формування майбутнього дорослого громадянина України. 
Розвиваючи музичні здібності дошкільників за методикою Карла Орфа, я прагну розвивати культуру і креативність, що є в кожній дитині, щоб вона виросла достойною і благородною людиною. Як сказав японський колега і послідовник Орфа Ш.Судзукі: «Слухаючи прекрасну музику в дитинстві, і ставши дорослою, людина буде наближатися до краси та гармонії у всіх сферах свого життя».

----------

poi2 (19.11.2021), Tasya835 (15.02.2022), Валя Муза (07.01.2019), Елена Медведь (28.03.2019), Лариса 0514 (04.06.2019), Олег Лекарь (24.01.2019), Пономарёва Александра (29.12.2018), Світланочка (06.03.2019), Татка_7878 (24.02.2021)

----------


## diez73

> Теория по Орфу


Дякую, корисний матеріал)

----------


## dzvinochok



----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), SANOCHKA (02.11.2021)

----------


## Olia Medvedeva

Казки - мініатюри, озвучка, саморобні інструменти. https://files.dp.ua/D79Gzhm

----------

Elena22 (21.04.2020), fotinia s (22.04.2020), Irina55 (26.04.2020), lolu66 (22.04.2020), Notka Fa (27.04.2020), Калинка Малинка1 (21.04.2020), ЮЛилиана (23.04.2020)

----------


## Инесса Анатольевна

> Додаю відео -1 частина:***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


На скільки повідомлень закрите ваше повідомлення?

----------


## sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net

> Казки - мініатюри, озвучка, саморобні інструменти. https://files.dp.ua/D79Gzhm




Поновіть, будь - ласочка !!!

----------


## Олег Лекарь

Доброго дня, поділіться, будь ласка цікавим заняттям по Орфу - Досліджуємо звуки у музиці, для старшої групи,  дякую

----------

